# AHB Articles: Vic X-mas In July 2010 Case Swap



## WarmBeer

This is the discussion topic for article: Vic X-mas In July 2010 Case Swap


----------



## WarmBeer

Thought I'd start the ball rolling on this years Vic Xmas in July case swap.

This way we'll all have plenty of time to brew... and hopefully avoid the infections of the last one.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Count me in!

Cheers SJ


----------



## zebba

Like I needed motivation to do more brewing. I don't need motivation, I need TIME dammit!

Signed up. Got a recipe sorted (which will be further refined over the coming months), and hopefully this time I should have some other interesting beers to share on the night (venue and SWMBO approval pending).


----------



## Fourstar

good work warmbeer! Makes it easier to add your name to the article than filling up a thread.

Lock me in!


----------



## Fents

I vote rooks shed again and if he dosnt want it im happy to host again too (watsonia, train close by, only one neighbour, 100Litre system ready to go)(spit, bar and firepit already sorted)...if someone else wants to host dont be scared to put your hand up too, sharing is caring.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> I vote rooks shed again and if he dosnt want it im happy to host again too (watsonia, train close by, only one neighbour, 100Litre system ready to go)(spit, bar and firepit already sorted)...if someone else wants to host dont be scared to put your hand up too, sharing is caring.



Vote 1 Fents place! :icon_chickcheers: For those who just travelled to Bendigo i think we want it metro!


----------



## WarmBeer

Maybe Fents could convince the Kooinda boys to have it there.

Imagine the case swap batch we could brew...


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Maybe Fents could convince the Kooinda boys to have it there.
> Imagine the case swap batch we could brew...



 

I dont think we would have enough swappers to fill cubes!


----------



## Fents

yea true about the metro thing and no to the kooi idea! all tho im sure most of kooi boys will attend, they never miss a piss up.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Fourstar said:


> I dont think we would have enough swappers to fill cubes!



Would it matter???? Multiple cubes per swapper!  

Cheers SJ


----------



## Wonderwoman

"Gentlemen (and Lady), start your fermenters!"

hehehe... 

but you could have written "ladies" to be more inclusive to other female brewers in victoria... surely there's some out there??? :unsure:


----------



## therook

Fents, I'm more than happy to hold the xmas one, the bar and everything should be completed by then....

Stop ya sooking 4star.....you metro boys are pansies :lol: 

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> Fents, I'm more than happy to hold the xmas one, the bar and everything should be completed by then....
> Stop ya sooking 4star.....you metro boys are pansies :lol:
> Rook




Xmas one would be good Rooky! I can imagine a LOOOOONG cold light out your way in the middle of winter.


----------



## WarmBeer

wonderwoman said:


> "Gentlemen (and Lady), start your fermenters!"
> 
> hehehe...
> 
> but you could have written "ladies" to be more inclusive to other female brewers in victoria... surely there's some out there??? :unsure:



Damn (slaps forehead), forgot all about Fourstar 

(Sorry, you just had to be there last week)


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Damn (slaps forehead), forgot all about Fourstar
> 
> (Sorry, you just had to be there last week)



I'll take my swap beers, SALAD and go home!


----------



## Kleiny

Ok im in

Anywhere as long as there is lots of beer.

And as for the the actual xmas swap there was some talk late last year about the 2010 xmas swap tour leaving VIC and finishing QLD.

Kleiny


----------



## zebba

Kleiny said:


> And as for the the actual xmas swap there was some talk late last year about the 2010 xmas swap tour leaving VIC and finishing QLD.


Bags not driving!


----------



## therook

Kleiny said:


> Ok im in
> 
> Anywhere as long as there is lots of beer.
> 
> And as for the the actual xmas swap there was some talk late last year about the 2010 xmas swap tour leaving VIC and finishing QLD.
> 
> Kleiny



Hey Kleiny, maybe we could all fit on the back of the Big Red Truck 

Rook


----------



## brettprevans

therook said:


> Hey Kleiny, maybe we could all fit on the back of the Big Red Truck
> 
> Rook


at least the'd be plenty of beer on tap. well on hose anyway


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> And as for the the actual xmas swap there was some talk late last year about the 2010 xmas swap tour leaving VIC and finishing QLD.
> 
> Kleiny


bwaaahahhaha oh yes, the Mexican Steamer! We really should look at doing this trip


----------



## zebba

Maple said:


> bwaaahahhaha oh yes, the Mexican Steamer! We really should look at doing this trip


Is this a reference to the FWS brewing technique discussed later in the evening @ the xmas swap? I'm interested in brewing a Dirty San-cerveza... Perhaps someone else can try a Cleaveland Steam-ale?

boom boom.


----------



## brendo

Can one of you boys add me - I only have iPhone access until late tonight and can't see enough of the wiki text to edit it. 

Cheers

brendo


----------



## Fents

brendo said:


> Can one of you boys add me - I only have iPhone access until late tonight and can't see enough of the wiki text to edit it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> brendo



sorted for you.


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> Is this a reference to the FWS brewing technique discussed later in the evening @ the xmas swap? I'm interested in brewing a Dirty San-cerveza... Perhaps someone else can try a Cleaveland Steam-ale?
> 
> boom boom.



i assume i missed this part in between taking a slash, passing out and having shit thrown at me (apparantly) then hot footing out of kleinys only to be rescued by a taxi driver at a local bus stop? h34r:


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> sorted for you.



good man Fents - much appreciated!!


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> i assume i missed this part in between taking a slash, passing out and having shit thrown at me (apparantly) then hot footing out of kleinys only to be rescued by a taxi driver at a local bus stop? h34r:


Yeah, I think you may have been having a nap at the bus shelter by that point, ah, fun times.


----------



## andycostin

Hey all,

Only joined here 8 or so months ago, and wanting to get into the homebrew scene in melbs properly - 2 or so months left till my full HERMS should be cranked up... And would love the chance to meet some of you lads and get some tips.

I know this is perhaps a stupid question, but do I have to be a member of a certain club for this? Or is it free to the Vic home brewing community?

Thanks in advance

Andy


----------



## brettprevans

Open to anyone mate. Put yr name up on the list and brew away


----------



## andycostin

Thanks cm2. 

Have added my name, and look forward to meeting you all there if not before.


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> hot footing out of kleinys only to be rescued by a taxi driver at a local bus stop? h34r:



Taximan the new super hero of bendigo :lol: 

That was one of the funniest things i can actually remember of the whole Bendigo xmas swap.

Kleiny

Andy: all welcome as long as you are up for fun,Hope to see you at the next one


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Taximan the new super hero of bendigo
> That was one of the funniest things i can actually remember of the whole Bendigo xmas swap.
> Kleiny
> Andy: all welcome as long as you are up for fun,Hope to see you at the next one




Yeah i cant believe "he saved my life!"  

I was just thinking, i hope this is a xmas in JULY and not JUNE as im planning a holiday to Hong Kong from the 11th-20th June for my birthday.

We can't have Rooky miss out on tormenting me!


----------



## beerDingo

Fourstar said:


> Yeah i cant believe "he saved my life!"



Is that what he did to you? :unsure: 



Fourstar said:


> We can't have Rooky miss out on tormenting me!



HAHA


----------



## Fourstar

beerDingo said:


> Is that what he did to you? :unsure:
> HAHA



Thankfully there was no mouth to mouth!

or something else to mouth... h34r: :icon_vomit:


----------



## WarmBeer

Ahhhh, ya lily-livered, 4WD driving, peak-cap wearing, canuck coward. What are you pulling out for already? Your Rye-PA was one of my faves from the last swap.







What, 4 months notice not enough for you? 

More importantly, where am I going to my bottle-label skimpy-girl pr0n fix from now?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


>


----------



## Maple

WarmBeer said:


> Ahhhh, ya lily-livered, 4WD driving, peak-cap wearing, canuck coward. What are you pulling out for already? Your Rye-PA was one of my faves from the last swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, 4 months notice not enough for you?
> 
> More importantly, where am I going to my bottle-label skimpy-girl pr0n fix from now?


Hang on, It's only pulling out if you put in...which I didn't. Happy to come along for the day/night festivities (schedule dependant clause here). As for getting that fix - it's the days of the interwebs dude, get with it.

I figure I'll just "rook" it this swap!


----------



## therook

WarmBeer said:


> Ahhhh, ya lily-livered, 4WD driving, peak-cap wearing, canuck coward. What are you pulling out for already? Your Rye-PA was one of my faves from the last swap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What, 4 months notice not enough for you?
> 
> More importantly, where am I going to my bottle-label skimpy-girl pr0n fix from now?




When the beers are back up to Maples and my high standard then we will go back in :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer

therook said:


> When the beers are back up to Maples and my high standard then we will go back in :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook



Them's fightin words!

(grabs his kits'n'kilo's and heads home to warm his fermenter to 26 degrees, cause the instructions says so)


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> Hang on, It's only pulling out if you put in...which I didn't. Happy to come along for the day/night festivities (schedule dependant clause here). As for getting that fix - it's the days of the interwebs dude, get with it.
> I figure I'll just "rook" it this swap!





therook said:


> When the beers are back up to Maples and my high standard then we will go back in :icon_chickcheers:
> Rook



Took the words right out of my mouth rooky! Although the less of the Maples and Rooks in the swap, the higher the chances are of crapola bevvy's. 

i guess we could always do a undrground swap! 

MWhahaha!


Seriously though, take a swap place. You know you want some of what im planning/developing to swap. Infact it may be a re-tweak of a beer of mine thats about to hit the yeast. St. Rogue Rye'd Ale. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> When the beers are back up to Maples and my high standard then we will go back in :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook



sounds like you've never brewed a shit beer before mate?


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> I figure I'll just "rook" it this swap!



What, you figure you'll pull out on the day cause you've got a wittle upset tummy-wummy?

I jest, I jest!


----------



## shimple

Got loads of grain, so ok, I am in


----------



## Supra-Jim

Paul, cruise over to the first post in this thread and click on the article link. Then add your name to the list (via the edit button).

Cheers SJ


----------



## zebba

The more the good brewers pull out (and I also loved Maples RyePA... mmmm...), the less good brewers will be tempted to join. And the more good brewers will be tempted to drop out.

_Begin motivational rant
_
An increase in quality starts with YOU. Do it for your mates. Do it for your country. Do it for little johnny, who just turned 18 and hasn't figured out there is more to beer than VB. Do it to spite the marketers who are trying to get you to drink another bland "low carb" beer. Do it for the maltsters, so their work is not in vain. But most of all, do it for yourself, cause the praise to be heaped upon you will be great.

_End motivational rant_ 

Or, just do it for me. I really did enjoy that RyePA...


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> sounds like you've never brewed a shit beer before mate?




Different levels of shit mate 

I'm tempted to go in it and brew a FES....done one last August and jeepers its tasting awesome

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> Different levels of shit mate
> I'm tempted to go in it and brew a FES....done one last August and jeepers its tasting awesome
> Rook



Time for your name to migrate to the 'real list' Rooky!  :icon_drool2: 

i could soo go a decent FES for winter! :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Hutch

I'm in - but _not happy Jan_ about Rooky and Maple sitting it out.
What up fellas?

As for me, I've got a nice tasting Tripel just finished primary, sitting on a big fat yeast cake that needs another workout, and a sack of Dingemans pilsner coming in March. 
Now, is 4 months conditioning enough time methinks? <_< ...Hmmm...


----------



## horner34

Yaee. first time I got in without all places filled



Kleiny said:


> And as for the the actual xmas swap there was some talk late last year about the 2010 xmas swap tour leaving VIC and finishing QLD.
> 
> Kleiny



Ute-check, cornies-check, golf clubs-check
Lets go


----------



## andycostin

Well, based on what I've heard over the past 6 months of reading, and the quite obvious replies from the thread, being a newby in the Partials/AG brewing league I'll be sadly disappointed to see Rook and Maple not participate... Don't want to sound like I want a great beer back for putting shit in - I will be trying my best to produce some quality beer... But us beginners need plenty of quality brewers to be striving to compete against!

On another note - again with the naievity.... I know the article specifies that the bottles should be 750ml, and I'm guessing that it should be a pretty simple calculation regarding qty right? final no of peeps = no of bottles required? Or am I a little off?

Thanks guys.

ps Kleiny, I'll be up for fun - and I've already started my course of concrete to make sure I'm up to the task... :chug:


----------



## Kleiny

Andy Costin said:


> On another note - again with the naievity.... I know the article specifies that the bottles should be 750ml, and I'm guessing that it should be a pretty simple calculation regarding qty right? final no of peeps = no of bottles required? Or am I a little off?
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> ps Kleiny, I'll be up for fun - and I've already started my course of concrete to make sure I'm up to the task... :chug:



Yep 1 bottle per person + 1 for yourself this makes counting easier as all the rows will have the same bottles in them.

As for the ps: I edited the concrete comment out as i didnt know if you would take offence, but obviously no need to worry. Didnt think anybody would see it actually. :lol:


----------



## bum

Andy Costin said:


> But us beginners need plenty of quality brewers to be striving to compete against!



Don't worry, bloke. There's already no shortage of those on the list. And I'm sure they'll be only too willing to let you know how you might improve your brews.


----------



## manticle

Andy Costin said:


> On another note - again with the naievity.... I know the article specifies that the bottles should be 750ml, and I'm guessing that it should be a pretty simple calculation regarding qty right? final no of peeps = no of bottles required? Or am I a little off?
> 
> :chug:



Plus a few extra for yourself so you can taste them and know what you're giving to other people.

Going on my own experiences from last time, plan a few brews in advance and choose the one you think showcases your best effort. If one stuffs up on the way, you'll have something in reserve.


----------



## andycostin

Kleiny said:


> Yep 1 bottle per person + 1 for yourself this makes counting easier as all the rows will have the same bottles in them.
> 
> As for the ps: I edited the concrete comment out as i didnt know if you would take offence, but obviously no need to worry. Didnt think anybody would see it actually. :lol:



I noticed the edit, but you weren't quick enough for me to see it anyway. Don't worry I'm a natural smart arse, I've just kept quiet so far.... 



manticle said:


> Plus a few extra for yourself so you can taste them and know what you're giving to other people.
> 
> Going on my own experiences from last time, plan a few brews in advance and choose the one you think showcases your best effort. If one stuffs up on the way, you'll have something in reserve.



I'll be planning plenty of brews before then Manticle, just got my supersized fermentation fridge 2 weeks back, should be set up by the end of the weekend. Will try to get some pics up when I do, am hoping that it should improve the quality just a little.... That and the first part of the HERMS system. There are 8-10 brews planned for the next 2 weeks. One of them will have to be above par.... But I guess it depends what you call par....


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Going on my own experiences from last time, plan a few brews in advance and choose the one you think showcases your best effort. If one stuffs up on the way, you'll have something in reserve.



If only most of the other participants in the xmas swap did this we would have had more than 1/2 the swap drinkable!  

:lol:


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> If only most of the other participants in the xmas swap did this we would have had more than 1/2 the swap drinkable!
> 
> :lol:


I'd be happy to do this but my brews are all smaller brews ATM and it will be a special double-brew to meet the required quota for the swap (a pain, due to brewery limitations). Is there anything wrong with offerring two different beers @ the swap and a lucky dip for who gets what? (appropriately labelled of course if I end up brewing to two different recipes). This would alleviate a lot of risk.

As it was I was planning on doing a MY regular size batch (12-14 lt) on the saturday, no chilling saturday night and pitching sunday, and doing another batch to the same recipe sunday, no chilling and tossing that into the one I pitched on sunday (i.e. starter style). I was, of course, going to test this technique out before the actual swap brew. Anyone see any issues with this? If the test failed I was just going to pad out the swap version with some LDME (which I have done with this recipe with great success)

Or would people prefer a lucky dip? (in which case half would be my ambrown bastard ale the other half would probably be an IPA. Much improved on the last one, rest assured! Although if the lager that's lagering now turns out good maybe I'll put a version of that one in instead of an IPA)

I'm here to serve.


----------



## antains

One day, I will join one of these. Young uns are order of the day - second due in May.  

I'll brew in support, though. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

Zebba said:


> I'd be happy to do this but my brews are all smaller brews ATM and it will be a special double-brew to meet the required quota for the swap (a pain, due to brewery limitations). Is there anything wrong with offerring two different beers @ the swap and a lucky dip for who gets what? (appropriately labelled of course if I end up brewing to two different recipes). This would alleviate a lot of risk.
> 
> As it was I was planning on doing a MY regular size batch (12-14 lt) on the saturday, no chilling saturday night and pitching sunday, and doing another batch to the same recipe sunday, no chilling and tossing that into the one I pitched on sunday (i.e. starter style). I was, of course, going to test this technique out before the actual swap brew. Anyone see any issues with this? If the test failed I was just going to pad out the swap version with some LDME (which I have done with this recipe with great success)
> 
> Or would people prefer a lucky dip? (in which case half would be my ambrown bastard ale the other half would probably be an IPA. Much improved on the last one, rest assured! Although if the lager that's lagering now turns out good maybe I'll put a version of that one in instead of an IPA)
> 
> I'm here to serve.



Speaking only for myself but I would cope fine with any of the above.


----------



## Cocko

First swap, please forgive me:

Can I use 700ml brown pets??


----------



## WarmBeer

Cocko said:


> Can I use 700ml brown pets??



No problems, welcome on board.


----------



## Fents

Cocko said:


> First swap, please forgive me:
> 
> Can I use 700ml brown pets??



yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss! :super:


----------



## haysie

IN


----------



## Fents

21 down 7 to go.


----------



## Siborg

I'd like to come, but I'm not sure if I have anything that I feel is good enough to swap yet. Although, if its in July.... I should have a few AG's under my belt by then.


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> I'd like to come, but I'm not sure if I have anything that I feel is good enough to swap yet. Although, if its in July.... I should have a few AG's under my belt by then.



you can always be a non swap attendee?! Simply bring a few beers along for sampling in anticipation for the xmas swap?


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> you can always be a non swap attendee?


Cool... count me in! :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> Cool... count me in! :beerbang:



edit the article and pop your name down


----------



## WarmBeer

Siborg said:


> I'd like to come, but I'm not sure if I have anything that I feel is good enough to swap yet...



WHO CARES!!!!!

Honestly man, we don't wait until our kids can perform advanced calculus before we send them to school.

Put your name on the list, brew a beer, have a great day with some like-minded brewers, and you'll probably get some great feedback about your beers, and how to improve your process.

I've only just moved to AG myself, and my first 2 case swap beers were extract + grains. We take all comers, it's all about the beer.


----------



## haysie

WarmBeer said:


> WHO CARES!!!!!
> 
> Honestly man, we don't wait until our kids can perform advanced calculus before we send them to school.



Why not? No need for Beersmith, Promash, let the kid crunch the numberes ;-)


----------



## Wardhog

I am free to enter. So I shall.


----------



## brendo

Wardhog said:


> I am free to enter. So I shall.



good man Wardy - that's what we like to see!!


----------



## Fourstar

Wardhog said:


> I am free to enter. So I shall.






brendo said:


> good man Wardy - that's what we like to see!!



One great name to get the quality up! :icon_cheers: 

Wardy.. you better not screw it up! :lol:


----------



## Wolfy

If i can't make something drinkable in 5 months and the bags of grain I'll have soon, I guess I'll deserve any criticism that I'll get. 
Just be warned it will probably be something a little out of the ordinary.

But unfortunately if the meet is not in the 'burbs probably won't be able to attend.


----------



## Siborg

WarmBeer said:


> WHO CARES!!!!!
> 
> Honestly man, we don't wait until our kids can perform advanced calculus before we send them to school.
> 
> Put your name on the list, brew a beer, have a great day with some like-minded brewers, and you'll probably get some great feedback about your beers, and how to improve your process.
> 
> I've only just moved to AG myself, and my first 2 case swap beers were extract + grains. We take all comers, it's all about the beer.



Alright, fudge it. I'll brew something to bring along to the swap. I have around 4 months to practice (I just learnt an important lesson re: hops in a bag). At least you know you won't be getting something from me that has little to no hop effect!


----------



## brettprevans

Siborg it's not an AG only swap. It's a free for all. I've personally swapped kits+bits, extract, partial and AG. U can make good beer with all methods if ur worth ur salt as a brewer. 
SO participate with whatever style and method u feel comfortable with.


----------



## Cocko

CM2,

Are you gonna be there?


----------



## brettprevans

Ummmmmmm.....
pay no attention to the man behind the curtin. 
Do as I say not as I do. 
I just blew another keg tonight and have 6 to fill. So doubtful starter for me I'm afraid. and depending on the date, it's likely I'll be interstate or overseas with work.


----------



## Cocko

Sorry mate, I am not being smart...

I am just saying....

It would be good to meet you and have a beer of yours involved....

Nothing more!


----------



## brettprevans

Nah man I didn't take it any other way other than u asking if I was going tj be there. It's all good. If I can make it I'll be there. I haven't missed a swap in 2 yrs (participating/brewing that Is).


----------



## Cocko

Sorry my blurred....


:icon_chickcheers: 


Hope you can make it!


----------



## Wardhog

Fourstar said:


> One great name to get the quality up! :icon_cheers:
> 
> Wardy.. you better not screw it up! :lol:



Thanks for the vote of confidence guys, but nothing in this life is guaranteed.

Any suggestions of what to brew? Fents will mock me if I go for APA again.


----------



## haysie

Wardhog said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence guys, but nothing in this life is guaranteed.
> 
> Any suggestions of what to brew? Fents will mock me if I go for APA again.



Pilsner would be my biased suggestion, everyone will be doing some sort of ale, anything > 1060 probably needs to be in the next swap. Saying that, I :wub: Ales. Choices are soo many. I`ll be shooting for a Bo Pils.


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> Ummmmmmm.....
> pay no attention to the man behind the curtin.
> Do as I say not as I do.
> I just blew another keg tonight and have 6 to fill. So doubtful starter for me I'm afraid. and depending on the date, it's likely I'll be interstate or overseas with work.



C'mon CM2, it will give you a chance to prove you can drink with the big dogs, and avoid falling asleep at 8:30pm...

I jest, I jest


----------



## Fourstar

Wardhog said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence guys, but nothing in this life is guaranteed.
> Any suggestions of what to brew? Fents will mock me if I go for APA again.



Haha, how about your Pale Ale Mania winning APA? Fents can't mock you for an APA. Besides, he brews one for a living! :icon_cheers: 



haysie said:


> Pilsner would be my biased suggestion, everyone will be doing some sort of ale, anything > 1060 probably needs to be in the next swap. Saying that, I (love) Ales. Choices are soo many. I`ll be shooting for a Bo Pils.



I dont want to let the cat out of the bag but im thinking of brewing a BIG American Amber Ale. :icon_drool2: I have a few ideas on hand, details to come.




WarmBeer said:


> C'mon CM2, it will give you a chance to prove you can drink with the big dogs, and avoid falling asleep at 8:30pm...
> 
> I jest, I jest



you jest nothin'!

Brettles(CM2, not warmbeer), man up princess! As long as work isn't an issue i want you grinding it out to _sundown _this time.  Or atleast until you are awoken by a local cab driver at a bus stop. The metro ones might not be as nice as the ones in critter country. h34r:


----------



## Wardhog

haysie said:


> Pilsner would be my biased suggestion, everyone will be doing some sort of ale, anything > 1060 probably needs to be in the next swap. Saying that, I :wub: Ales. Choices are soo many. I`ll be shooting for a Bo Pils.



Yeah, that's not a bad idea. Haven't done a lager/pils for ages, and I've done nothing but APAs and stouts for the last 6 months and I'm getting bored with them. I'll have a dig through that branch of the BJCP descriptions and see if anything exotic inspires me to have a crack at it.

Edit : CM2, don't worry about the kids laughing at you for going to bed early, I'll be the same, I'm old too. If they get too cheeky, well I think the two of us big blokes could sort them out. We'll be better rested than they are.


----------



## Kleiny

So who has put there hand (residence) up for hosting?

And when is it?

I cant seem to find those details, if nobody offers then it will probably fall in a heap, these events have gone off without a hitch and i think everybody is respectful of other peoples property and possessions. So offer up your place we will behave (mostly).

Kleiny


----------



## WarmBeer

I have consulted the Oracles, inspected the chicken entrails, read the tea-leaves, and thrown the dice, all to determine that Saturday the 17th of July will be the most appropriate night for the case swap.

Long term weather forecast is for a brisk but cloudless night, with little chance of rain, and a good chance of drunkeness*

Can't help with hosting, as our rear postcard/backyard is large enough to hold either the beer, or the drinkers, not both at the same time.



* - Any complaints regarding actual weather conditions should be taken up with aforementioned Oracle.


----------



## haysie

WarmBeer said:


> I have consulted the Oracles, inspected the chicken entrails, read the tea-leaves, and thrown the dice, all to determine that Saturday the 17th of July will be the most appropriate night for the case swap.
> 
> Long term weather forecast is for a brisk but cloudless night, with little chance of rain, and a good chance of drunkeness*
> 
> Can't help with hosting, as our rear postcard/backyard is large enough to hold either the beer, or the drinkers, not both at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> * - Any complaints regarding actual weather conditions should be taken up with aforementioned Oracle.



Will the fish be biting?


----------



## Kleiny

OK so now all we need is the generous offer of a host, let me tell you from experience you will be well compensated for the day/night with plenty of good beer, good converstaion and good food if it gets cooked in time for once.

Come on Melbournians lend us your hearts and open up your premise for a great night.

Kleiny


----------



## haysie

Kleiny said:


> OK so now all we need is the generous offer of a host, let me tell you from experience you will be well compensated for the day/night with plenty of good beer, good converstaion and good food if it gets cooked in time for once.
> 
> Come on Melbournians lend us your hearts and open up your premise for a great night.
> 
> Kleiny




Happy to offer. Berwick is a long way for many people thou.


----------



## pb unleaded

haysie said:


> Happy to offer. Berwick is a long way for many people thou.



If you're hosting I'll be in too


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Come on Melbournians lend us your hearts and open up your premise for a great night.



I fall into the same cat as WarmBeer.  I would have it at my palce if the backyard wasn't a cortyard which is like 5X5Msq <_<


----------



## Kleiny

haysie said:


> Happy to offer. Berwick is a long way for many people thou.




Last one was held in Bendigo i dont think Berwick would be a huge problem.


----------



## andycostin

Fourstar said:


> I fall into the same cat as WarmBeer.  I would have it at my palce if the backyard wasn't a cortyard which is like 5X5Msq <_<



Well, I'm happy to put up my hand for it if Williamstown's ok? I've got a reasonably sized deck out the back with a awning that goes over about 5x5m of it if required. And inside is prob big enough for 30 or so... Depends on how many you guys normally see at these do's...

If someone want's to come around in the next few weeks and confirm they think it'll do the job, I'm happy to have a few beers one night....

Andy


----------



## Wolfy

haysie said:


> Happy to offer. Berwick is a long way for many people thou.


Sounds good to me ... I might even be able to walk home. 
If I ever clean up the house may even be a few spare beds here on offer if others didn't want/couldn't drive home.


----------



## haysie

Wolfy said:


> Sounds good to me ... I might even be able to walk home.
> If I ever clean up the house may even be a few spare beds here on offer if others didn't want/couldn't drive home.



Lawn/Sleeping and beer facilities available.i`ll leave it to Warmbeer and others, Southeast Melb hasnt seen a swap since I can remember, would be good out here. Failing this, happy to stick my head in at Fents Rook`s or Andy`s.


----------



## Fents

Fents said:


> I vote rooks shed again and if he dosnt want it im happy to host again too (watsonia, train close by, only one neighbour, 100Litre system ready to go)(spit, bar and firepit already sorted)...if someone else wants to host dont be scared to put your hand up too, sharing is caring.



offer was laid down on the table some time ago.


----------



## Quintrex

Fents said:


> offer was laid down on the table some time ago.



Fent's spit is the bestest ever. Good times


----------



## Wardhog

Quintrex said:


> Fent's spit is the bestest ever. Good times



Don't forget to try the Cascade pilsner onions...


----------



## WarmBeer

Quintrex said:


> Fent's spit is the bestest ever. Good times



Inappropriate mis-quote of the day award goes to Quintrex


----------



## Kleiny

Vote 1 Fents place its setup for a good time and im sure he can get the spit flying before we get there :lol:


----------



## Hutch

I'd like to be able to host, but like many here, my courtyard is all of 6x6m, most of which is taken up with a kiddies trampoline.

I happily second the vote for Fent's place (convenient central location, and a damn fine spit that's worth the wait  )


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents, if your offer still stands, we'd love to trashuse your place for the case swap.

Update the wiki, and lock it in, Eddy.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> offer was laid down on the table some time ago.



Vote 1 Fents! :beerbang:


----------



## therook

Fents place sounds great, that way i can perv on the lovely Rach :icon_chickcheers: 

Rook


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> Fents place sounds great, that way i can perv on the lovely Rach :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook



Has the restraining order Nillumbik shire took out against you expired, Rook?


----------



## therook

Wardhog said:


> Has the restraining order Nillumbik shire took out against you expired, Rook?



Worth the risk Wardy


----------



## brettprevans

therook said:


> Fents place sounds great, that way i can perv on the lovely Rach :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Rook


I go for the 'music room'. Bob marley posters, music and 'atmosphere'  
my new place should be ok for next year, but not this year


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> I go for the 'music room'. Bob marley posters, music and 'atmosphere'
> my new place should be ok for next year, but not this year



CM2 lock in next year! 

Fents, get some buffalo soldier happening!


----------



## haysie

Swappers,
Am thinking 1 brew is a little time consuming and potentially noxious versus>> a little bit of each, i.e I would prefer to enter 3 beers all labeled with my #, whom gets what is not important, whats important is the quality and feedback.
Am I missing something, a downside etc?


----------



## Maple

Haysie, although it seems like a good idea you have to consider that not only are the 'makers' getting feedback from some more experienced palates, but it is useful for the other folks to gain insight into that feedback for when they sample the wares. My first swap I had no idea wtf diacetyl was or tasted like, but tuned in to what more experienced people were saying, and that's an important part of learning and calibrating. Just a thought to consider. 

Ps I have since found a source for diacetyl calibration but that brewery shall remain unnamed.


----------



## haysie

Maple,
Good insight! I would debate that 2-3 feedback of wares would provide more insight more experience than 1. Sure the taster may only have 1 brew, yet reading feedback of others cant be a bad thing.

Diacetyl? where do we start. I never did like it with mash potatoes.( Hint to the brewery location huh )


edit, That hockey game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fourstar

19 weeks to go boys and 3 swap places left.

So, who knows what they are making? Im pretty sure mine is locked in. Im going to brew a 'smaller' version of it and if that stacks up well, the big boy will be brewed. :icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

I'm going to be aiming for double batches of the next few things I brew. I'll select from those that turn out well. I have a few ideas, including a crack at a good pilsner which was my (failed) aim for the xmas case swap.

On the list are: Golden tett ale
Altbier
Cream stout
Dry Stout
American Brown
ESB
Dubbel (haven't cracked this nut yet so not likely to be ready in time)
Pilsner/pilsener


----------



## zebba

Probably a brown ale. Last batch is almost gone and was a corker (gotta like fuggles though). Will tweak the recipe over the next month or two before finalising. 

Might put a lager down as a fallback also (cause it can be done earlier)


----------



## Hutch

haysie said:


> Maple,
> Good insight! I would debate that 2-3 feedback of wares would provide more insight more experience than 1. Sure the taster may only have 1 brew, yet reading feedback of others cant be a bad thing.
> 
> Diacetyl? where do we start. I never did like it with mash potatoes.( Hint to the brewery location huh )
> 
> 
> edit, That hockey game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Haysie,

I can see where you're coming from re feedback for your own benefit, but I have to agree with Maple - having everyone sample the same beer, and giving feedback (if they wish) on the same beer, is more valuable to everyone else. For the last few years I've really enjoyed reading and comparing everyone's tasting notes of all the swap beers, good and bad. Certainly a great learning tool being able to contrast my own perceptions with what others comment on.
Also, you have to consider that you might only get half a dozen or so reports back on your own beers, which might not help you a great deal if spread across a couple of beers. Just a thought.
If you want to bring a few beers to get feedback at the swap, you'll get some pretty good feedback that way.




Fourstar said:


> So, who knows what they are making? Im pretty sure mine is locked in. Im going to brew a 'smaller' version of it and if that stacks up well, the big boy will be brewed. :icon_cheers:



I'm pretty keen on a repeat of the Tripel I've got conditioning ATM. Brewed it for a mate who's expecting triplets mid-year (poor bastard!), and samples are tasting promising. 
I'll try to knock it out in the next week or so - will need plenty of bottle conditioning time.
Hutch.


----------



## seemax

Something American considering I have truck loads of amarillo and cascade... plus 200g+ of freshly dried chinook 

Slim chance of a TTL since I'll have some GP malt on Saturday...


----------



## brettprevans

Maple said:


> Ps I have since found a source for diacetyl calibration but that brewery shall remain unnamed.


ahh yes the _grand _brewery just over the _ridge_. Their beer is _gold _in _gippsland_.

we had it last night at bjcp as an example of diacetyl. Can I have a pot of butterscotch and caramel thanks.



back on topic. Dave's pretty much outlined why we dont do the random swap. its ok in a mini swap but not like this.


----------



## Hutch

citymorgue2 said:


> ahh yes the _grand _brewery just over the _ridge_. Their beer is _gold _in _gippsland_.


  pssst, you don't mean the most awarded brewery on earth, do you?  
...and for your next BJCP session on faults, try their Pilsner - Autolysis central.


----------



## gava

would love to come but that is smack back in the due date for our first child... 

have fun guys!


----------



## Leigh

Should be able to make it, but won't be swapping this time


----------



## WarmBeer

Leigh said:


> Should be able to make it, but won't be swapping this time



C'mon mate, your last swap beer wasn't that bad.

Oh wait, yes, it was that bad 

You've got plenty of time, get a beer done, and get into the swap.


----------



## Fents

WarmBeer said:


> C'mon mate, your last swap beer wasn't that bad.
> 
> Oh wait, yes, it was that bad
> 
> You've got plenty of time, get a beer done, and get into the swap.




hey mate you do know the rules of the swap dont you?

first one to create the thread for the next swap automatically becomes head swapper, means you get to play with hundreds of bottles of beer - are you up for the task?


----------



## Supra-Jim

+1 Leigh, get straight back on the horse and get into the swap!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hey mate you do know the rules of the swap dont you?
> first one to create the thread for the next swap automatically becomes head swapper, means you get to play with hundreds of bottles of beer - are you up for the task?



Atleast you get yourself an assistant newb. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> hey mate you do know the rules of the swap dont you?
> 
> first one to create the thread for the next swap automatically becomes head swapper, means you get to play with hundreds of bottles of beer - are you up for the task?



"One for him, one for me. One for him, two for me, hic. One for him, one, ahh stuff it, 6 for me. Glug, glug"

Better get the swapping part over and done with early in the day...


----------



## Leigh

Got bigger fish to fry at the moment. Hence why I didn't put my hand up to host, and why the Xmas case swap brew was the last time I brewed. 

Looking back over the entire process I followed, I reckon I got done by the pollen-borne nasties (it's the only explaination I have got). Have sealed up the roof of the shed I brew in and will avoid the September pollen period in the future so should be good.

Can't guarantee I'll get time to brew anything over the next few months, so rather than pike at the last minute, I'll just be an observer. Heck, I've still got most of the Xmas swaps to drink, so I don't think I need another 24 to sit there!


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> So, who knows what they are making? Im pretty sure mine is locked in. Im going to brew a 'smaller' version of it and if that stacks up well, the big boy will be brewed. :icon_cheers:


I'm not sure what I'm gonna brew. Whatever it is, I want to make sure that it is done to the best of my potential. I'm gonna do that scottish export soon, but I don't think there'll be much left of it after april, when I have mates from scotland coming over for a week (a week's grog supply for a scot is quite large!)

I was thinking of having a crack at the Brewdog Punk IPA clone from the BYO magazine (not the 150IBU one). If not, some of those bicycle clones sound nice. All the extract with grain options sound achievable enough with my equipment.


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> I was thinking of having a crack at the Brewdog Punk IPA clone from the BYO magazine (not the 150IBU one). If not, some of those bicycle clones sound nice. All the extract with grain options sound achievable enough with my equipment.



Nice place to start. Dont do the Fate Tire Clone, im basing my recipe off that


----------



## Wolfy

citymorgue2 said:


> Can I have a pot of butterscotch and caramel thanks.


I was thinking of a Christmas spiced Scottish Heavy/Scotch Ale with a long boil time to enhance caramalization and melanoidin development.
Should I find something different ... and less weird?


----------



## Fourstar

Wolfy said:


> I was thinking of a Christmas spiced Scottish Heavy/Scotch Ale with a long boil time to enhance caramalization and melanoidin development.
> Should I find something different ... and less weird?



less weird? sounds great to me!


----------



## brettprevans

Wolfy said:


> I was thinking of a Christmas spiced Scottish Heavy/Scotch Ale with a long boil time to enhance caramalization and melanoidin development.
> Should I find something different ... and less weird?


theres a differance between diacetyl and malt. and a little diacetyl in those types of beers (scottish etc) are acceptable. its when its pale lager and it tastes like butterscotch that its a fault.

christmas and scottish beers rock!


----------



## Fents

so whats on the spit then? (and in before rook cracks another joke about my missus - warning - she's pretty handy with a big kitchen knife)....

im thinking 7kg lamb, 7kg pig and 7kg of chicken - then do we want it Gyros stye or big slabs of meat?

OR

if someone has a pig connection (surley rook theres a few pigs up your way? ohhhh c wat i did thur?) we buy a whole pig and whack that on? has to be 22kg or under though as thats all my spit motors rated to.....


----------



## WarmBeer

Mmmmmm, bush pig

:icon_drool2:


----------



## Hutch

Fourstar said:


> Nice place to start. Dont do the Fate Tire Clone, im basing my recipe off that


Interesting 4*. Never tried this one - will be keen to see how this turns out.
Will you be going down the 1056-route (a la BYO clone recipe), or heading more into Belgian territory?


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> Interesting 4*. Never tried this one - will be keen to see how this turns out.
> Will you be going down the 1056-route (a la BYO clone recipe), or heading more into Belgian territory?



Well they actually do theirs clean with a neutral yeast (assume 1056 or 1272) so i might do mine with PACMAN for something slightly different. (havnt decided the fermentation schedule/profile yet).

Im using the recipe from BYO and notes ive read from the head brewer to use specialties anywhere up to 30% of the grist. I believe the recipe in BYO is only 12-15% of specialties and that only has around 4% crystal. I believe that quite low for an American Amber Ale if you are brewing for the typical BIG crystal toffee/caramel notes.

So ive raised all the malts accordingly to around 7% each of caramalt, biscuit, carapils, around 5% munich and 1%~ of carafa.

As their recipe only called for like .4% carafa i decided to up it get a light but noticable choc/extra nutty profile. I think the only problem with it will still be the colour. From waht i have observed, it seems majority of people when they hear 'amber ale' they think deep copper to brown in appearance when infact amber as a colour is more akin to orange -copper which is where mine will be (and the style guidlines agree, although can be darker). BIIIG toasty, bready, nutty caramel profile is expected.

I'm planning a smaller version of it to test the recipe. I'll probably brew the smaller version of it on sunday. 

If the glove fits, it will be bumped to 6.5%~ with the BU:GU ratio adjusted to balance it accordingly.


----------



## andycostin

Fourstar said:


> 19 weeks to go boys and 3 swap places left.
> 
> So, who knows what they are making? Im pretty sure mine is locked in. Im going to brew a 'smaller' version of it and if that stacks up well, the big boy will be brewed. :icon_cheers:




Still working on my list - there's a Kolsch, Altbier and St Rogues Bastard Clone in the fermenter at the moment, so I'll take the outcomes of them and see where we end up...


----------



## Hutch

Fourstar said:


> As their recipe only called for like .4% carafa i decided to up it get a light but noticable choc/extra nutty profile. I think the only problem with it will still be the colour. From waht i have observed, it seems majority of people when they hear 'amber ale' they think deep copper to brown in appearance when infact amber as a colour is more akin to orange -copper which is where mine will be (and the style guidlines agree, although can be darker). BIIIG toasty, bready, nutty caramel profile is expected.
> 
> I'm planning a smaller version of it to test the recipe. I'll probably brew the smaller version of it on sunday.


I agree with your take on "amber". 30% spec malts sounds high, though american crystals can be quite light in colour. Either way, malt-bill sounds very caramel/rich.
Do you know if the original is in any way Belgian-inspired, or is that just the brewery's namesake?


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> I agree with your take on "amber". 30% spec malts sounds high, though american crystals can be quite light in colour. Either way, malt-bill sounds very caramel/rich.
> Do you know if the original is in any way Belgian-inspired, or is that just the brewery's namesake?



Brewerys namesake, atleast for this beer. Also, the head brewer was from Rodenbach i believe.

well, up to 30%.

5% Munich
7% Biscuit
7% Caramalt
7% Carafoam
1% Carafa

= 27%

Ignore the carafoam (as it does SFA in the way of flavour) and its 20%.

Nothing too radical compared to some real commercial/micro recipes ive seen. I never thaught 15% crystal malt would taste good. Now im happy to push up to that boundary.


----------



## wakkatoo

Ah why the hell not!

At this stage the calender has nothing happening that weekend, but that can change quickly with me (especially with beer related events dammit!)

Got a heap of Joe White pilsner malt here, so assuming I get my mill assembled, fridge controller wired up, fridge space cleared, and I buy enough PET's, yeah, I'll be in on the swap!

Hopefully my beer will be 'up to the standard'!

Will be good to put names to faces.

Wakkatoo

*edit* spellink


----------



## fcmcg

ok...i did it...i am in...with an oatmeal stout....


----------



## haysie

Hutch said:


> Haysie,
> 
> I can see where you're coming from re feedback for your own benefit, but I have to agree with Maple - having everyone sample the same beer, and giving feedback (if they wish) on the same beer, is more valuable to everyone else. For the last few years I've really enjoyed reading and comparing everyone's tasting notes of all the swap beers, good and bad. Certainly a great learning tool being able to contrast my own perceptions with what others comment on.
> Also, you have to consider that you might only get half a dozen or so reports back on your own beers, which might not help you a great deal if spread across a couple of beers. Just a thought.
> If you want to bring a few beers to get feedback at the swap, you'll get some pretty good feedback that way.



Hutch, 
I hear ya but.... I see no difference in me brewing 2 exact beers, knowing as a hobbyist both beers will never be 100% alike and entering them as one brew. My sudden idea of taking 8 bottles out of my next 3 brews was just that, a sudden thought. No doubt you n Maple make a good point re feedback and learning etc, I would argue some of the feedback I have seen doesnt do anyone benefit. Sure, the brewer is rewarded by getting feedback on 2 or more across a random scope of people, I fail to see whats wrong with it, afterall its not a competition.
I`ll leave it at that and not get the thread sidetracked.
Cheers



Onya Ferg, Good to see you on board.


----------



## manticle

haysie said:


> Hutch,
> I hear ya but.... I see no difference in me brewing 2 exact beers, knowing as a hobbyist both beers will never be 100% alike and entering them as one brew. My sudden idea of taking 8 bottles out of my next 3 brews was just that, a sudden thought. No doubt you n Maple make a good point re feedback and learning etc, I would argue some of the feedback I have seen doesnt do anyone benefit. Sure, the brewer is rewarded by getting feedback on 2 or more across a random scope of people, I fail to see whats wrong with it, afterall its not a competition.
> I`ll leave it at that and not get the thread sidetracked.
> Cheers



I'm with you in part - no problem with getting a possibly random selection from someone who's been brewing a while who puts their best foot (or feet) forward. I know that if people fall short in their bottles that it's acceptable to make up the balance with some extras from another batch.

However I can understand wanting to keep it as much as possible to one beer each - the commentary/feedback that does exist makes more sense. Sure if one brewer put 3 different beers it's no drama but if that were the case for every brewer it might get confusing.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> However I can understand wanting to keep it as much as possible to one beer each - the commentary/feedback that does exist makes more sense. Sure if one brewer put 3 different beers it's no drama but if that were the case for every brewer it might get confusing.



i dont care as long as i get your best beer haysie!


----------



## Kleiny

Well we had to have a discussion about something im just glad its not bottles this time  

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Well we had to have a discussion about something im just glad its not bottles this time
> 
> Kleiny



Shhhhh... delete post, delete post! h34r:


----------



## haysie

Kleiny said:


> Well we had to have a discussion about something im just glad its not bottles this time
> 
> Kleiny



Do you have to supply a crate for your bottles


----------



## Kleiny

looks like im gonna do the Rogue Dead Guy clone from TBN, it will be bottle conditioned for all those that would like to grow up some yeast for there own use.

Im just sweating on a couple of ingredients but im sure it will be fine.

Kleiny


----------



## haysie

Fourstar said:


> 19 weeks to go boys and 3 swap places left.
> 
> So, who knows what they are making? Im pretty sure mine is locked in. Im going to brew a 'smaller' version of it and if that stacks up well, the big boy will be brewed. :icon_cheers:



2 seperate batches of bo-pils, 12,13 or whatever number it is bottles will be drawn off each keg via CPBF, the first fresh 4 ltr starter gets pitched on the cube tomorrow, All going well of course! OR i could run 8 bottles of irish red 8 bottles of eipa and 8 bottles of bo h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> looks like im gonna do the Rogue Dead Guy clone from TBN, it will be bottle conditioned for all those that would like to grow up some yeast for there own use.



Good idea! Glad you are doing it as i was thinking about doing this for the guys who are interested in the PACMAN strain. Now i can continue with my usual filter, keg, carb and bottle fill process.


----------



## hairofthedog

haysie said:


> 2 seperate batches of bo-pils, 12,13 or whatever number it is bottles will be drawn off each keg via CPBF, the first fresh 4 ltr starter gets pitched on the cube tomorrow, All going well of course! OR i could run 8 bottles of irish red 8 bottles of eipa and 8 bottles of bo h34r:



isnt this just gonna end with everyone throwing whatever leftover bottles they have together to make up 24 miss matched beers personally if that was the case i wouldnt be intrested in participating wouldnt it be better if as usual everybody makes a beer intended for the swap ?
just my 2 cents worth


----------



## haysie

hairofthedog said:


> isnt this just gonna end with everyone throwing whatever leftover bottles they have together to make up 24 miss matched beers personally if that was the case i wouldnt be intrested in participating wouldnt it be better if as usual everybody makes a beer intended for the swap ?
> just my 2 cents worth




and that hasnt happened before hey? I`ll remove my name, I brew 19 litre batches with normally about 18 ltrs after initial run off of sediment off the bottom, I`ll never get 24. I suggested something a little different, by no means extreme and unfortunantly that discussion may not have been up to some`s high standards  . Some just cant remove them blinkers.


----------



## WarmBeer

hairofthedog said:


> isnt this just gonna end with everyone throwing whatever leftover bottles they have together to make up 24 miss matched beers personally if that was the case i wouldnt be intrested in participating wouldnt it be better if as usual everybody makes a beer intended for the swap ?
> just my 2 cents worth



S'alright mate, I think the quiet majority of us will be making a full batch, just like we always do.

28 x 750ml bottles is only 21 litres. Accounting for about a litre or so in trub loss, it's still a "normal" sized batch


----------



## WarmBeer

haysie said:


> and that hasnt happened before hey? I`ll remove my name, I brew 19 litre batches with normally about 18 ltrs after initial run off of sediment off the bottom, I`ll never get 24. I suggested something a little different, by no means extreme and unfortunantly that discussion may not have been up to some`s high standards  . Some just cant remove them blinkers.



Haysie, we're happy to have you in the swap mate, and understand that everybody has different setups that don't easily allow for full size batches. My systems set up to do 16 lt batches, just enough to fill a FWK cube.

At last years swap, we had a cardboard box holding one of the swapper's beers break, and a half a dozen bottles smashed. We just did a quick once-around on the day, and replaced the broken bottles with miscellaneous longnecks people had brought to drink on the day. At least a couple of people out there must have been wondering why an APA tasted suspiciously like a dark English Mild 

So, brew what you can. If you need to do 2 brews, or water it down, or swap some assorted beers in, who cares, and probably nobody will find out. It's all beer, and it's all good.

Cheers.


----------



## hairofthedog

haysie said:


> and that hasnt happened before hey? I`ll remove my name, I brew 19 litre batches with normally about 18 ltrs after initial run off of sediment off the bottom, I`ll never get 24. I suggested something a little different, by no means extreme and unfortunantly that discussion may not have been up to some`s high standards  . Some just cant remove them blinkers.



not intending to be a smartarse but 18 lts sould give you exactly 24 750ml bottles but if you came up slightly short 1 or 2 fillers wouldnt matter but planning on 2 or 3 different brews sounds odd to me mate once again just my opinion if everybody else is happy with your idea go with it


----------



## brettprevans

heres an idea fellas, adjust your recipe to say 24L then you'll have enough.


----------



## Fourstar

haysie said:


> and that hasnt happened before hey? I`ll remove my name, I brew 19 litre batches with normally about 18 ltrs after initial run off of sediment off the bottom, I`ll never get 24.



Dont worry Haysie, i brew 23L but always have mine kegged, force carbed the bottled. If i come up short well tuff titties, you can get leftovers from another keg. Will it be sub standard beer? Definitly not, i dont give out bad beer. Atleast try not to. 

Either way with 28 swappers, ou will only ever get 24-25 bottles out of a keg and the rest have to suffer with dregs from a fermenter, another beer or filter dregs which are naturally carbed (in my case). To be honest, I think 28 swappers is pushing the limits really, especially when you factor in waste, trub, sediment etc. At 23L its pretty hard to try and ensure everyone gets consistently similiar beer. The 1st swap i brewed to 26L from memory just to try and combat this.


----------



## Fourstar

> The 2010 AHB Vic Xmas in July Case Swap​ Rules and Regulations:
> 
> * 1. You will supply bottles of your finest hand crafted to be delivered to a designated drop off point.*
> 2. The bottle shall be 750ml tallies. Screw tops, crown seals, and PET's are acceptable. PET's are preferred.
> 3. Your contribution shall be delivered to the drop off point in milk crates or a sturdy box.
> 4. The date for the swap will be *Saturday the 17th of July*
> 5. Each bottle shall be clearly marked with your AHB name and swap number on the cap.
> 6. The places have been limited to the first 28 who registered their interest. There is a reserve's list available in the event any participant pulls out of the swap.





hairofthedog said:


> not intending to be a smartarse but 18 lts sould give you exactly 24 750ml bottles but if you came up slightly short 1 or 2 fillers wouldnt matter but planning on 2 or 3 different brews sounds odd to me mate once again just my opinion if everybody else is happy with your idea go with it



I understand your POV and everyone elses and agree with continuing the traditions of the swap (with the excpetions of coming up short on a few bottles) however looking at the rules, there are no subclauses to point 1 stating they need to be the same beer.

Judges ruling is final. :icon_cheers: Haysie, enter what you want. End topic.




Now back onto a real brainbuster! Kleiny, do you mind if i bottle in german 500ml glass this swap?!?! h34r: :lol:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Now back onto a real brainbuster! Kleiny, do you mind if i bottle in german 500ml glass this swap?!?! h34r: :lol:



I shall be supplying mine, in the finest BribieG tradition, in clear plastic 1.25lt Coke bottles. If I only fill them up 3/5 of the way, that's the full 750ml. Nobody will mind, right?


----------



## Supra-Jim

That depends WB, will you be removing the coke label or leaving it on?

Cheers SJ


----------



## seemax

WarmBeer said:


> I shall be supplying mine, in the finest BribieG tradition, in clear plastic 1.25lt Coke bottles. If I only fill them up 3/5 of the way, that's the full 750ml. Nobody will mind, right?



I believe you mean Aldi Regal Cola 1.25L bottles 

oh... i realised I don't have enough longies for the swap, it's cool if I bring 54 stubbies (mix of 330/375mL) ??

*runs and ducks*


----------



## manticle

haysie said:


> and that hasnt happened before hey? I`ll remove my name, I brew 19 litre batches with normally about 18 ltrs after initial run off of sediment off the bottom, I`ll never get 24. I suggested something a little different, by no means extreme and unfortunantly that discussion may not have been up to some`s high standards  . Some just cant remove them blinkers.



I think two batches of the same beer should be fine. I'll probably be doing something similar as I'm moving to 20 L cubes to ferment so I'll do two batches of the same beer in a day and ferment side by side.

Relax Haysie - just brew what makes sense and is vaguely within the guidelines.


----------



## wakkatoo

Can everyone please bring and extra bottle to the swap? Mine will be in a keg so I'll just fill on the spot if thats ok?

Oh wait, the keg holds 19 litres, guess some people might be missing out h34r: 

Just for the record, mine will all be in PET. Don't care what I recieve so long it has beer in it! Never use bottles anyway so all the bottles I get will simply be kept for future swaps.


----------



## Fourstar

wakkatoo said:


> Just for the record, mine will all be in PET. Don't care what I recieve so long it has beer in it! Never use bottles anyway so all the bottles I get will simply be kept for future swaps.



I did that for my 1st swap, now ive just been recycling. Except this year ive been cutthroat, any bottle thats had an infection has been tossed as i picked up a couple of empty bottles in boxes frm VICBREW last year.

either way, for the outlay of 2 boxes of PETs its not a too big of an investment, especially considering you get 1.2 of them back as PETs anyway. Its good to have some virgin PET bottles around too for when you want to enter beers to comp, you can be assured they have no nasties lurking in the depths.


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> I did that for my 1st swap, now ive just been recycling. Except this year ive been cutthroat, any bottle thats had an infection has been tossed as i picked up a couple of empty bottles in boxes frm VICBREW last year.
> 
> either way, for the outlay of 2 boxes of PETs its not a too big of an investment, especially considering you get 1.2 of them back as PETs anyway. Its good to have some virgin PET bottles around too for when you want to enter beers to comp, you can be assured they have no nasties lurking in the depths.


Get the coopers PET bottles from Big W for $12.20 for a box of 15. They're cheaper than *most* of the other ones out there.


----------



## Wolfy

Siborg said:


> Get the coopers PET bottles from Big W for $12.20 for a box of 15. They're cheaper than *most* of the other ones out there.


I've got about 20 milkcrates full of CUB-longnecks, so I'll be using those.


----------



## Siborg

Wolfy said:


> I've got about 20 milkcrates full of CUB-longnecks, so I'll be using those.



or that.


----------



## wakkatoo

Wolfy said:


> I've got about 20 milkcrates full of CUB-longnecks, so I'll be using those.




Just out of interest, how do you cap a milk crate?


----------



## Wolfy

wakkatoo said:


> Just out of interest, how do you cap a milk crate?


Trade secret, only milk-companies are allowed to own milk crates.


----------



## haysie

wakkatoo said:


> Can everyone please bring and extra bottle to the swap? Mine will be in a keg so I'll just fill on the spot if thats ok?
> 
> Oh wait, the keg holds 19 litres, guess some people might be missing out h34r:
> 
> Just for the record, mine will all be in PET. Don't care what I recieve so long it has beer in it! Never use bottles anyway so all the bottles I get will simply be kept for future swaps.



Hey Wacker, I`ll bring some extra bottles for ya <_< . Filling on the spot from the keg sure beats the shit out of the 2" of brauhaus sediment  we have had to dump in the past. 
If you dont make it make mate, just brew "something" else. Then tell us not to drink it for a month?? -_- 
PET is great,just dont bottle it and store it hot.


----------



## Leigh

Oh c'mon Haysie, I always make sure you get my dregs bottle


----------



## Kleiny

Well the Rogue dead guy clone goes in the mashtun tomorrow.

Should have a good bit of time to ferment and age before the swap.

I strongly urge all brewers to start putting there beers down so you can taste them and make sure you are bringing a good example of your brewing skills h34r: 

Kleiny


----------



## fcmcg

My Oatmeal stout went down on on the Sunday before Labour day...
It's been slowly bubbling away in the fridge at 20 degree....
I so want to tatse it.......
Think it'll be grand...i hope....otherwise something i can do on the young scale.....and let sit...if you people don't drink it !
Being swapper #27...DO WE NEED A 28 ?????????????
C'mon you Vics...
Show these bloody Queenslanders we know how to hold a good function ( up yours Chappo...hehehhe )
No refrences to Kin Kin...mother nature knows best....
Cheers
Ferg
edit grammer...


----------



## Fourstar

I'll be doing my 'little sister' batch (hopefully) on Sunday. If eveything tastes as planned the big sister will be brewed 1 month out from the swap (to retain the hoppy goodness).


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> I'll be doing my 'little sister' batch (hopefully) on Sunday. If eveything tastes as planned the big sister will be brewed 1 month out from the swap (to retain the hoppy goodness).


I have a similar issue (with dry-hoppy goodness), so will be brewing a backup in the next couple of weeks that will benefit from a few months aging, and will brew the intended swap beer a month before so that I can confirm it is OK and resort to the backup if it isn't... I learnt some major lessons last time around 

Mind you, I still have some of my IPA from the swap. Had one on the weekend just after a Rogue 200 Metre Ale. Both me and the drinking partner thought mine was better h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Hmm maybe i will hold into the little sister version (if its good) incase if the big sister fails and age her in the keg. After all, its only 4 months. Atleast i have a fallback.


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> Hmm maybe i will hold into the little sister version (if its good) incase if the big sister fails and age her in the keg. After all, its only 4 months. Atleast i have a fallback.


Based on last swap (conclusive evidence, IMO  ), you have no need to be worried. I'm completely paranoid!


----------



## therook

Kleiny said:


> Well we had to have a discussion about something im just glad its not bottles this time
> 
> Kleiny




Hey Trav, that's why I'm not going in any case swaps anymore

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> Hey Trav, that's why I'm not going in any case swaps anymore
> Rook



Dont want to fork out the $$ for PETs aye! 

Just as long as you attend rooky. Ive got to start cataloguing a whole buch of beers for the event me thinks. Ive sacrificed two kegs so far. I might leave that job up to someone else this time.


----------



## haysie

therook said:


> Hey Trav, that's why I'm not going in any case swaps anymore
> 
> Rook



I seen Neill is not in either. Where has all the :wub: gone?

My brew/s are down and fermenting.


----------



## therook

haysie said:


> I seen Neill is not in either. Where has all the :wub: gone?
> 
> My brew/s are down and fermenting.



I'm all for case swaps but it seems the newer brigade have chosen to go back to any vessel for bottling and i am only for PET bottles.
I've had a couple of bottles explode( case swap beers ) and don't want my young fella taking a chard of glass in the head

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

Kinda agree with that one rooky, although surely there is somewhere you can store them "out of sight, out of mind"? Probably at this hight you yourself are more likely to cop one in the head! :lol: 

If i have enough leftover, i'll bring one along for ya (in PET of course) to take away with you. :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie

therook said:


> I've had a couple of bottles explode( case swap beers )
> 
> Rook



Oi Oi Kleiny`s post, get it down and give one a chance too correct if it goes wrong, many brews do. I didnt go in the last swap yet the previous couple were rampant with beers that got bottled a week before the swap? WTF. The sea monkies were smiling as you opened the bottle.
If I had a glass bottle explode from a case, I too would be standing off and not happy.


----------



## manticle

therook said:


> I'm all for case swaps but it seems the newer brigade have chosen to go back to any vessel for bottling and i am only for PET bottles.
> I've had a couple of bottles explode( case swap beers ) and don't want my young fella taking a chard of glass in the head
> 
> Rook



Personal preference for glass but I'm happy to go with whatever people prefer. I can understand your preference (which makes more sense than mine) although I like to concentrate on not making my bottles have anything in them that might explode in the first place. I haven't had a single bottle explode since I started bulk priming.

Anyway I understand this topic has been discussed to death previously but I'd vote for PET if it means we get to taste some more experienced brewer's beers.


----------



## Siborg

Just on the topic of leaving beers to mature... what styles won't need alot of time? I want to have a go at a few between now and then, I'll obviously try the ones that are done justice with a bit of time in the bottle, but are there a few styles where this is not as important that I may be able to do as it gets closer to the swap?

I was thinking something along the lines of a weizen (dark or light), ~70IBU American IPA, maybe an english brown. Ideas? I'll have to try some of the ones you guys try because I have to like something I'm gonna give out. And thats the reason I want to do a few so that I have a few that I can sort through and pick the best one (in my opinion).


----------



## haysie

Siborg said:


> Just on the topic of leaving beers to mature... what styles won't need alot of time? I want to have a go at a few between now and then, I'll obviously try the ones that are done justice with a bit of time in the bottle, but are there a few styles where this is not as important that I may be able to do as it gets closer to the swap?
> 
> I was thinking something along the lines of a weizen (dark or light), ~70IBU American IPA, maybe an english brown. Ideas? I'll have to try some of the ones you guys try because I have to like something I'm gonna give out. And thats the reason I want to do a few so that I have a few that I can sort through and pick the best one (in my opinion).



Thats a wide bow Siborg, weizen is and can be a 3 week > 3 year beer. American IPA, if you get it right, go for it, its a beer that can be soo different between palates i.e some love the huge hop kick with the backbone bitterness, then others dont like hop bombs at all. An IPA for me is a very hard beer to nail! English Browns, very easy to make, heaps of yeast strains, heaps of hops. Its a hard beer to stuff up. My 2c


----------



## zebba

haysie said:


> English Browns, very easy to make, heaps of yeast strains, heaps of hops. Its a hard beer to stuff up. My 2c


I guess you would say my proposed swapper is an english brown (although not "to style"). Last one I did was fantastic drinking a week after bottling. The dry hop effect went down rapidly after about 3 weeks, but then stablised at a reasonable level. I personally loved it when the hop aroma was popping, and I know a few other guys will as well which is why I'm going the "brew just before with a backup plan JIC" route.


----------



## Siborg

haysie said:


> Thats a wide bow Siborg, weizen is and can be a 3 week > 3 year beer. American IPA, if you get it right, go for it, its a beer that can be soo different between palates i.e some love the huge hop kick with the backbone bitterness, then others dont like hop bombs at all. An IPA for me is a very hard beer to nail! English Browns, very easy to make, heaps of yeast strains, heaps of hops. Its a hard beer to stuff up. My 2c


thanks for the advice. I want to try a weizen anyway, but for the swap I'll see if I can do a decent english brown


----------



## fcmcg

Ok..so i am gonna spend the $$ and buy some pets...
Do we still need a 28th ???
I could...if we need...get a 28th brewer...not off here though...from the brew club...fine brewer ...but only if we need someone...
Anyone else also thinking of bringing a keg of something along ? Should i do that ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar

Ferg: bring a keg, bring a keg. (i might still bring a keg if i have to) but bring a keg! 

Siborg: Mate, brew what pleases you. Most styles (unless dark) are good young, although ive had a 1 week old stout get a 3rd place in one comp and come 17th when it was 6 months old (go figure).

If i had to, i'd go for a lighter style beer (hard to hide faults) but beeter when young. e.g. a blonde ale, cream ale etc. crap do an APA. no one does (good) apa's any more in the swaps, its always IPAs. give that a crack if you have to.


----------



## fcmcg

Fourstar said:


> Ferg: bring a keg, bring a keg. (i might still bring a keg if i have to) but bring a keg!


Fourstar...only cause its you...and you asked so nicley...and you were a good bloke at Beerfest , will i...lol 
Do i need the jokey box..and gas ?


----------



## Fourstar

fergthebrewer said:


> Fourstar...only cause its you...and you asked so nicley...and you were a good bloke at Beerfest , will i...lol
> Do i need the jokey box..and gas ?



Just a keg, all you need is a keg. :beerbang: 

I say won't bring one but i usually cannot help myself. So, probabaly expect a keg of mine at the swap. Heck, i mgiht as well take requests. I know a keg of my Motueka CAP wont go astray. :chug:


----------



## fcmcg

Fourstar said:


> Just a keg, should i tell the wooza...never to see me again ?? lol ...and...if i stay...which is most llikely...should i bring some delights for the morning BBQ...on top of the anticipated delights...


----------



## Fourstar

fergthebrewer said:


> Just a keg, should i tell the wooza...never to see me again ?? lol ...and...if i stay...which is most llikely...should i bring some delights for the morning BBQ...on top of the anticipated delights...



leave that idea closer to the date.


----------



## fcmcg

Fourstar said:


> leave that idea closer to the date.


Brayden...your a good man... :chug:


----------



## mxd

fergthebrewer said:


> Ok..so i am gonna spend the $ and buy some pets...
> Do we still need a 28th ???



I put myself down as 28 yesterday, if that's ok


----------



## manticle

I tried a young's special london ale yesterday and was very impressed with how delicious and spicy it was. Up there with some fine tripels in my estimation.

I may have a go at brewing something along these lines. Their website tells me marris otter and crystal malt, hopped with fuggles and goldings and dry hopped with goldings and target. 6.4%

It has enough maltiness and enough dryness so I'm guessing I should try and make it finish between 1012 and 1016 so and OG up in the high 60s. I may try and get hold of some more bottles and culture the yeast (bottle conditioned) but otherwise would anybody have any WY suggestions?

Any tips on IBU would be fantastic and appreciated too.

Just to delineate - there's young's special which is a draught beer and not the one I tried.


----------



## hairofthedog

boys ive just looked at the wiki & discovered the swap is on the 17th dont we normally have a poll or something to work the date ? anyway im overseas from the 10th till the 20th of july so i wont be attending & due to heavy work commitments (slackness) i dont think i will have to time to brew a swap beer either so i spose il catch up with everyone @ the xmas swap


----------



## manticle

Bugger. Your RIS was a winner with me.


----------



## Kleiny

hairofthedog said:


> boys ive just looked at the wiki & discovered the swap is on the 17th dont we normally have a poll or something to work the date ? anyway im overseas from the 10th till the 20th of july so i wont be attending & due to heavy work commitments (slackness) i dont think i will have to time to brew a swap beer either so i spose il catch up with everyone @ the xmas swap



Cant please everybody


----------



## hairofthedog

Kleiny said:


> Cant please everybody



totally understand that kleiny thats why we normally do a vote isnt it to please the majority ?


----------



## haysie

hairofthedog said:


> boys ive just looked at the wiki & discovered the swap is on the 17th dont we normally have a poll or something to work the date ? anyway im overseas from the 10th till the 20th of july so i wont be attending & due to heavy work commitments (slackness) i dont think i will have to time to brew a swap beer either so i spose il catch up with everyone @ the xmas swap



HOTD, Thats a shame bro, Keep punching!


----------



## hairofthedog

haysie said:


> HOTD, Thats a shame bro, Keep punching!


cheer haysie lucky for me ive been able to swing things around so ill be there to have a beer with you mate looking foward to it


----------



## WarmBeer

hairofthedog said:


> boys ive just looked at the wiki & discovered the swap is on the 17th dont we normally have a poll or something to work the date ? anyway im overseas from the 10th till the 20th of july so i wont be attending & due to heavy work commitments (slackness) i dont think i will have to time to brew a swap beer either so i spose il catch up with everyone @ the xmas swap



Hi guys, been away for a couple of weeks, so only just catching up on what's been going on in this thread.

I picked the Saturday the 17th based on a complicated mathematical formula, the phase of the moon, and the numerical representation of my first-born's middle name. That, and it was smack-bang in the middle of the month 

If people want a vote to see what is the best date in July for the majority, I'm more than happy to go with that. Me personally, I don't know what I'm doing in 3 days time, let alone 3 or more months.


----------



## wakkatoo

Warm Beer - keep it the 17th. No point complicating it with a poll now. Those who can, will - those who can't, wont (make it, that is).


----------



## Fourstar

wakkatoo said:


> Warm Beer - keep it the 17th. No point complicating it with a poll now. Those who can, will - those who can't, wont (make it, that is).



Agreed. As Kleiny pointed out, there is always someone who misses out and unfortunatly you cannot accomodate for all.


----------



## haysie

hairofthedog said:


> cheer haysie lucky for me ive been able to swing things around so ill be there to have a beer with you mate looking foward to it



DITTO, i wasnt making it, yet now I feel I must.

My second h34r: Bo-Pils went down today without a glitch. A good entry in 2 parts are on the way!


----------



## shimple

Put down 2 x 42L testers for the swap today. An APA (Northern Lights Pale) and a Wit (HalfWit Hoe). Now what to choose?


----------



## manticle

Trying out my Young's special london ale clone this weekend. If she works I'll go for that with some back ups in reserve.


----------



## Kleiny

Rogue Dead Guy is crash chilled and soon to be bottled and kegged for my enjoyment.

Leave it warmy there has not been that much of a fuss about the date.

Kleiny


----------



## andycostin

Well, trial batch of Kolsch has been made, and the consensus is that it's a winner, a little fine tuning and a fresh brew will be knocked out in mid May, enough time for bottle conditioning but still close enough for a fresh brew.


----------



## Fents

bump.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> bump.




started brewing?!


----------



## Supra-Jim

test batch going down this weekend.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> started brewing?!



pfffft yea right.

you know me by now.

brew 10 days before swap
let it get infected
youtube
????
profit?


----------



## Fourstar

Supra-Jim said:


> test batch going down this weekend.
> 
> Cheers SJ



Thats the plan for me too. "little Sister" shall be brewed and if all things are as expected i'll be a happy little vegemite. For fun i might even put it down on 1968.


----------



## zebba

Test batch being bottled this weekend, and backup brew will be brewed also. Hydro samples of the test taste good


----------



## Kleiny

Brewed bottled tasting great and now just to let it mature and carb until the swap.

I got a good 3/4 keg in the fridge too so have to get some of the real Rogue dead guy to see whether it is similar.

Kleiny


----------



## Siborg

What to brew? I've gone AG now, and I'll never go back, although I would consider a partial mash if I need to brew inside, or to save time on a full wort boil.

I'm probably going to brew an APA next, based on a recipe of fourstars, but I'm not sure if I wanna bring an APA to the swap, as a few people already seem to be brewing them. 

An english brown or bitter might be something I'd like to have a go at. I've had a few ESB's lately and I've enjoyed them. I'd consider maybe having a go at one of them... any advice guys? I know alot of it is personal preference, but I'd like to bring something a little bit different to what everyone else is bringing, but still do it reasonably well. 

I'll really brew anything, if I know its going to be enjoyed by others. What about a golden ale? I put one down on Friday, so I can see if that is any good and make changes for the next batch to bring to the swap... maybe?


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> I'm probably going to brew an APA next, based on a recipe of fourstars, but I'm not sure if I wanna bring an APA to the swap, as a few people already seem to be brewing them.




Coming to the MB meeting tonight? i'll have some Mountain Goat IPA clone to try!


----------



## manticle

Siborg said:


> I'm probably going to brew an APA next, based on a recipe of fourstars, but I'm not sure if I wanna bring an APA to the swap, as a few people already seem to be brewing them.



Just looking at the list and I reckon there seems to be quite a nice variety happening. Everything from bo pils to oatmeal stout to steam beer to porter to ESB to brown and amber as well as the APAs.

Looking forward to it.

Siborg I reckon you can get away with anything so long as it represents your best effort.


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> Coming to the MB meeting tonight? i'll have some Mountain Goat IPA clone to try!


Yeah, coming tonight. Maybe I can get a few ideas tonight.


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Is it too late to sign on?

I'm going to do a double batch of English Brown with ringwood ale yeast this weekend now that I am finally out of the woods work wise.

Either way planning on attending the swap day.


----------



## Wolfy

Chris Taylor said:


> Is it too late to sign on?


Seems that spot 19 is currently available, put your name down for it before someone else does.


----------



## Fents

Chris Taylor said:


> Is it too late to sign on?
> 
> I'm going to do a double batch of English Brown with ringwood ale yeast this weekend now that I am finally out of the woods work wise.
> 
> Either way planning on attending the swap day.



no way! we dont like your kind round here  

#19's your's.


----------



## WarmBeer

Chris Taylor said:


> Is it too late to sign on?
> 
> I'm going to do a double batch of English Brown with ringwood ale yeast this weekend now that I am finally out of the woods work wise.
> 
> Either way planning on attending the swap day.


Sorry Chris, only good brewers allowed this time round



Edit: Damn you Fents, with your quick repartee, and your even quicker typing!


----------



## Fourstar

Yippeee! CT has joined the game! Whooo hoo! :beerbang:


----------



## chris.taylor.98

ok #19 is now taken 

Looks llike a great line up yet again


----------



## Fourstar

Chris Taylor said:


> ok #19 is now taken
> Looks llike a great line up yet again



St kilda had a great lineup lastyear and failed! Oh SNAP! :lol:


----------



## haysie

Fourstar said:


> St kilda had a great lineup lastyear and failed!



St Kilda is a club that won a grand final with a kick """"" off the side of the boot"""" to win the "66" Grand Final. Since that time they have continued to steal money from unsuspecting supportors. 
Go Cats! With premierships in the kitty! 
On a good note, Good onya Chris T, the swap will be better for your participation.


----------



## mxd

got 40 ltrs of my ausmerican (yarrasippi) pale ale fermenting, bought some new pets, used new yeast so hopefully it all goes well. It has a good 6 weeks in the bottle so should be ready to drink and clearish by then.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Test batch was put down on Friday morning, fermenting nicely atm.

(31 hop additions, can anyone guess what i was brewing?)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Siborg

You need a hand with test drinking and quality control, Jim? I'll gladly help you drink it!


----------



## Supra-Jim

We'll see, I still have a few more hop additions try and squeeze in there!

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd

Supra-Jim said:


> (31 hop additions, can anyone guess what i was brewing?)
> 
> Cheers SJ



mmm, 1 plug at a time, a Cerveza


----------



## Maple

Supra-Jim said:


> (31 hop additions, can anyone guess what i was brewing?)
> 
> Cheers SJ


hmmm...a lambic, but DFH style?


----------



## Supra-Jim

Maple said:


> hmmm...a lambic, but DFH style?



Yep, had a crack a 60min IPA (additions every 2mins). Fingers crossed it doesn't end up lambic!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar

Supra-Jim said:


> Yep, had a crack a 60min IPA (additions every 2mins). Fingers crossed it doesn't end up lambic!!!!
> Cheers SJ



Death by hops.... nice.


----------



## Supra-Jim

It definitely makes for one very busy brew day. Weighing out all the additions and then keeping an eye on the clock.

Fingers crossed it tastes good!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## mxd

I bottled that last week so it should be very drinkable buy he case swap, I have a couple of "trials" so I can ensure it tastes OK.

mine


mxd said:


> got 40 ltrs of my ausmerican (yarrasippi) pale ale fermenting, bought some new pets, used new yeast so hopefully it all goes well. It has a good 6 weeks in the bottle so should be ready to drink and clearish by then.


----------



## manticle

My tester is tasting nice in secondary - just put it in for cold conditioning. London III seems to be one of those yeasts that works like a monster at the beginning then gets sluggish at the end. FG was 1011 but there was still a big batch of krausen in both this brew and the oatmeal made with top cropped yeast the next day. Both were racked to secondary at around 1020 too.

Hopefully brewing the real deal this weekend but will have a couple of back ups planned.


----------



## Fourstar

I have a sneaky feeling i might have underpitched on my test beer. <_< 

Lag time for this baby was 24-30 hours and in my worry i top cropped some extra yeast and dumped it on around 20 hours into it.

Hopefully it wasnt some phenomena causing minimal krausen and this tester is good to go. Otherwise i might need to resort to plan B.... a different beer altogether. :icon_cheers: Rauchhelles anyone?!?! h34r:


----------



## Supra-Jim

Test batch is currently carbing up in the keg. A quick (un-carbed) sample whilst kegging indicated it's tasting good.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

well im through 2 of my 4 kegs that i brewed as a test. those pesky kooinda boys keep drinking it all.

will brew the bottle version in 3 weekks.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> well im through 2 of my 4 kegs that i brewed as a test. those pesky kooinda boys keep drinking it all.
> 
> will brew the bottle version in 3 weekks.



So what are you brewing exactly fents mah boi!?!


----------



## Fents

hope everyone likes citra and if you dont well you sure will after this.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hope everyone likes citra and if you dont well you sure will after this.




I know what your making... i know what your making! 

I'll have to give you a bottle (if there is enough left in the keg) of my Mountain Goat IPA on Friday as a small thank-you for the mash tun (BW will follow) that i made using citra for an amarillo sub... devine! 

Ingredients
5.40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 85.71 %
0.60 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 9.52 %
0.30 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 4.76 %
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 27.7 IBU
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (10 min) Hops 9.1 IBU
20.00 gm Citra [11.10 %] (10 min) Hops 8.3 IBU
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops -
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale (actually Rogue Pacman)


Im sure that looks right up your alley! Maybe save it for the Kooi blokes to try as well, I'm sure it will knock their socks off too! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fents

looks delish.


----------



## Kleiny

Fents im really looking forward to a citra beer i have not had the chance to use it yet.

I dont know what Rogue dead guy tastes like but the beer i made is really nice out of the keg and the bottles have carbed up, plenty of pacman to culture for all in the swap. I reused the yeast cake from this batch and still no problem so it is clean.

Going to have to get some Dead guy from one of the melb mobs to compare.

Kleiny


----------



## Siborg

Well I'm gonna go with my gut and brew something I've already brewed. The Golden Ale. First version came out way too bitter and hoppy for that beer (would make a good IPA, almost) due to not taking into consideration no-chilling. So, with a few tweaks, I'll be brewing my second attempt at it for the case swap.


----------



## Wardhog

I was originally planning a pils, but have since fallen for an ESB-style beauty by Dave of Greensborough Home Brewing. If I can coax this beer down from 1.020, I've got the PETs ready to go. Hydrometer samples are giving big promises..


----------



## Fourstar

Wardhog said:


> I was originally planning a pils, but have since fallen for an ESB-style beauty by Dave of Greensborough Home Brewing. If I can coax this beer down from 1.020, I've got the PETs ready to go. Hydrometer samples are giving big promises..



ive been tempted todo mySscottish 80/- that blew dry lastnight but with my current timeframes i might be looking at bottling off the test flat tyre ive got atm for the swap over doing the big one! My time for brewing before the big day along with going overseas in June is making things rather tight to say the least!


----------



## Wonderwoman

I bottled my 'test' batch yesterday - it's tasting very nice, which is just as well because I'll be using some of these bottles in the swap. The final batch will be brewed next weekend.


----------



## Kleiny

Here is a pic

Left is Dead Guy By Rogue, right is Dead Guy By Kleiny







So mine is definitely darker, head retention is about same, Flavour mine is a bit sharper on bitterness but the malt character is so similar. I reckon rogue is a bit more rounded hop wise and slightly maltier but with age (by the swap) my bitterness will have dropped a little and it will be a bit maltier. I do think however you can taste a difference in the hop flavour between my saaz and rogues sterling. 

However its a great beer and a good way to share the pacman yeast.

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> Here is a pic
> Left is Dead Guy By Rogue, right is Dead Guy By Kleiny
> So mine is definitely darker, head retention is about same, Flavour mine is a bit sharper on bitterness but the malt character is so similar. I reckon rogue is a bit more rounded hop wise and slightly maltier but with age (by the swap) my bitterness will have dropped a little and it will be a bit maltier. I do think however you can taste a difference in the hop flavour between my saaz and rogues sterling.
> However its a great beer and a good way to share the pacman yeast.
> Kleiny




looks like you poured the rogue mit hefe too!  

Be good to taste her Kleiny! Cant wait. Im struggling for free kegs atm, who would have thaught! 2 months ago i had 1 keg full and 6 empties for 6 months straight! h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Be good to taste her Kleiny! Cant wait. Im struggling for free kegs atm, who would have thaught! 2 months ago i had 1 keg full and 6 empties for 6 months straight! h34r:


<Opens can of worms>
Why do you need a free keg for the case swap beer?
<Closes can of worms>


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> <Opens can of worms>
> Why do you need a free keg for the case swap beer?
> <Closes can of worms>



two kegs actually.

One to supply beer for the day and number two so i can filter my beer into it, force carb and bottle. I *could* bottle direct from primary but i want to present the best beer i can, unfortunatly from primary wont cut it for me.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> two kegs actually.
> 
> One to supply beer for the day and number two so i can filter my beer into it, force carb and bottle. I *could* bottle direct from primary but i want to present the best beer i can, unfortunatly from primary wont cut it for me.


I know, I know, just stirring, after the furor in the previous case swap thread.

Just be sure to *cough*Fents*cough* clean your taps *cough*Leigh*cough* beforehand :lol:


----------



## Leigh

I can lend you a keg full of the Alt I gave you all at the last case swap...infected worse than the bottles h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

the cobra picnic tap will be stripped, nappisan'd and sarsan'd as i do with any beers im bottling from the keg for long term storage. :icon_cheers: 

hopefully i can bottle enough from the keg for the 28 bottles!


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> the cobra picnic tap will be stripped, nappisan'd and sarsan'd as i do with any beers im bottling from the keg for long term storage. :icon_cheers:
> 
> hopefully i can bottle enough from the keg for the 28 bottles!




28 * 750ml = 21litres last time I checked mate... wanna have a bloody short gas dip tube if you are gunna squeeze that much outta a keg.


----------



## Leigh

Just short-fill em to 640ml 4* h34r:


----------



## fcmcg

The oatmeal stout is tasting delishe....and i plan on also bringing a 10 liter party keg of ESB .....
What are we doing food wise ? BBQ ?
May also have some dusseldorf alt beer...we'll see how i go...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## WarmBeer

fergthebrewer said:


> The oatmeal stout is tasting delishe....and i plan on also bringing a 10 liter party keg of ESB .....
> What are we doing food wise ? BBQ ?
> May also have some dusseldorf alt beer...we'll see how i go...
> Cheers
> Ferg


There's usually a spit roast on the go, although I would eat beforehand if you're really hungry, going on Fent's last effort, we won't be eating til near midnight 

Bring as much beer as you plan on drinking on the day, then double it. Then double that! When we get going, the beer keeps flowing. 

Seriously, though, it's a great opportunity to share yours and other peoples beers, get feedback from people with more experience or better palattes, and try a bunch of different styles and levels of brewing skill.

Sh!t, I'm getting thirsty just thinking about it...


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> 28 * 750ml = 21litres last time I checked mate... wanna have a bloody short gas dip tube if you are gunna squeeze that much outta a keg.


Pfft... 750ml  When was the last time you had a case swap beer that was filled to 750ml.. haha



Leigh said:


> Just short-fill em to 640ml 4*



Exactly what i was thinking. Or bottling 3-4 from primary unfiltered and some lucky schmucks get the cloudy ones! 




WarmBeer said:


> There's usually a spit roast on the go, although I would eat beforehand if you're really hungry, going on Fent's last effort, we won't be eating til near midnight
> Bring as much beer as you plan on drinking on the day, then double it. Then double that! When we get going, the beer keeps flowing.
> Seriously, though, it's a great opportunity to share yours and other peoples beers, get feedback from people with more experience or better palattes, and try a bunch of different styles and levels of brewing skill.
> Sh!t, I'm getting thirsty just thinking about it...



Im sure fents has that sorted. He was telling me he will start the spitroast up on the friday night so we should be good to go by sunday morning! :lol: 

Thirsty? Just sucking back some h34r: kit* based American Amber now :chug: 


*The beer is for the Melb Brewers get your kit off competition (spruce up a kit any way you like). Brewed by choice, not out of desperation.

Edit: just about to clean my three dirty kegs and noticed a keg hiding under the dining table.. looks like i have space for another brew soon after all!


----------



## Siborg

brendo said:


> 28 * 750ml = 21litres last time I checked mate... wanna have a bloody short gas dip tube if you are gunna squeeze that much outta a keg.


Won't 27 do? I mean you won't need one for yourself besides a tester


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> Won't 27 do? I mean you won't need one for yourself besides a tester



everyone turns up with 28 so its easier for you to collect the bottles. trust me.


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Pfft... 750ml  When was the last time you had a case swap beer that was filled to 750ml.. haha



god forbid people actually fill a bottle huh??


----------



## Wolfy

brendo said:


> god forbid people actually fill a bottle huh??


I just brewed a second batch because the first one was only 20L going into secondary, so there was no way I was going to get 28x750, but I could get 28x640, someone should have made this suggestion before. 

... oh well I'll just be shitty if I get any 1/2 full bottles.


----------



## manticle

Hopefully the last time was the last time. Made sure mine were filled up into the neck. 640 mL just makes me think 'tightarse' (which may be appropriate with the right pair of jeans).

I have my Young's special on the go, fermenting away nicely (something around 25 litres so plenty for bottles plus testers).

However it now seems like a lot of ESBs and English styles are making the list so I may end up doing an american brown this weekend instead.


----------



## chris.taylor.98

brendo said:


> 28 * 750ml = 21litres last time I checked mate... wanna have a bloody short gas dip tube if you are gunna squeeze that much outta a keg.




.. or could just wait for the inevitable thinning of the list within the last 2 weeks of the swap date

BTW Northern English Brown is ready to go and tasting might fine ... has anyone started a recipes thread yet?


----------



## brendo

manticle said:


> Hopefully the last time was the last time. Made sure mine were filled up into the neck. 640 mL just makes me think 'tightarse' (which may be appropriate with the right pair of jeans).
> 
> I have my Young's special on the go, fermenting away nicely (something around 25 litres so plenty for bottles plus testers).
> 
> However it now seems like a lot of ESBs and English styles are making the list so I may end up doing an american brown this weekend instead.



I wouldn't worry too much Manticle - will make a nice change to the usual bombardment of US styles


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much Manticle - will make a nice change to the usual bombardment of US styles



crap.. so my American Amber isnt going to be the only US ale?! :angry:


----------



## mxd

just tried my sampler, over carbed and infected, so she's ready


----------



## mxd

umm, maybe you should know i was joking there, just in case it does turn out that way


----------



## Leigh

Fourstar said:


> everyone turns up with 28 so its easier for you to collect the bottles. trust me.



...and the host usually gets all the extras too, so people shouldn't turn up with only 27...


----------



## WarmBeer

brendo said:


> I wouldn't worry too much Manticle - will make a nice change to the usual bombardment of US styles


Am planning on spanning the Atlantic, with an American Porter. Standard Porter malt bill with 10% corn (polenta) as an adjunct, then US hops all the way.

A little from column A, a little from column B...


----------



## Wolfy

Chris Taylor said:


> BTW Northern English Brown is ready to go and tasting might fine ... has anyone started a recipes thread yet?


Or everyone could just put them in BrewToolz and then we wouldn't need a new thread.


----------



## Fourstar

Wolfy said:


> Or everyone could just put them in BrewToolz and then we wouldn't need a new thread.



Thats Chris's job! :lol: 

You can't break tradition!


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> Thats Chris's job! :lol:
> 
> You can't break tradition!


Ooops, too late ... I was just testing it out!


----------



## haysie

Wolfy said:


> Or everyone could just put them in BrewToolz and then we wouldn't need a new thread.



When it works :blink: 

Nevertheless wtf would we enter our caseswap recipes there?


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Wolfy said:


> Or everyone could just put them in BrewToolz and then we wouldn't need a new thread.



Thanks Wolfy

Keen to get people to give it a go, and give some feed back (good bad or otherwise).

Think that brewtoolz should support the caseswap recipe thread not necessarily replace it.

In the longer term I am planning a few new features that might make it better suited for the whole caseswap experience. Including:
- Allowing any user to provide feedback on your brewlog in the "Tastings" area. Also allows for a score out of 50 (as per most beer judging comps).
- Tagging recipes and brewlogs so you could clearly mark it as "AHB VIC X-mas in July 2010 Case Swap" and easily view all the recipes and brewlogs.

If people are interested I will try and get this done before the actual case swap date.


----------



## chris.taylor.98

haysie said:


> When it works :blink:
> 
> Nevertheless wtf would we enter our caseswap recipes there?



I have to admit we that our testing regime is a bit on the light side. 

Last time I think you tried it Haysie it was almost completely un-usable in Internet Explorer. There has been a fair bit more focus put on this in the last month or so. Hopefully now most of the worst of these problems have been resolved. Though it does run much better in Firefox though.

I am trying to get people with more web dev experience involved who actually know how to address these problems properly ( ... any volunteers?  ).

On the plus side we have added can Kit support, so any Kit and bits brewers can also add recipes now.

Also for the person that tried and got the error in the Print-text screen today, I put a patch on for that tonight too.


----------



## Wardhog

ESB bottled. It looks like a return to form for me, I haven't been this happy with a beer for quite a long time. This beer reminds me why I started brewing, hopefully you guys like it.

Now to name it - having a hard time choosing :

I Think I Might Be Able To Be Enthusiastic About English Things Again Bitter
-or-
Me? Bitter?


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy

Chris Taylor said:


> Keen to get people to give it a go, and give some feed back (good bad or otherwise).


I was happy to try it, unfortunately I'm not comfortable commenting until I have enough good things to say or can offer help/support to fix the things that I'd like to see done.


haysie said:


> When it works :blink:
> 
> Nevertheless wtf would we enter our caseswap recipes there?


It worked well enough for me, and I'm happy to help/support the efforts of other AHB members if I can, even if it's in some small way like testing something online.

If/when everything is working correctly, I hope/imagine it would be a very useful tool to create and share recipes (but it would need to be the equal to BeerSmith for me to use exclusively).
I can also hope/imagine a scenario in the not-to-distant future where a 'login' to the new competition registration system allows a one-click-entry by linking to BrewToolz where the 'system' collects, creates and enters my beer.

It's possible neither of those things will happen, but without help/support/ideas/suggestions and feedback there is very little hope it will ever happen at all, so why not encourage or at least suggest people try it.


----------



## manticle

Unfortunately I am pulling out of the swap. I brewed a test beer of my swap then brewed the full version.

I have nearly finished drinking the test version and it's too nice to waste on a whole bunch of other people.









I am not serious (about the pulling out part - very happy with the beer so fingers crossed the real version turns out as well and fingers crossed everyone else feels the same way I do about it).


----------



## Fourstar

Phew!  

Now ive just got to brew mine! <_<


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Now ive just got to brew mine! <_<


Have no fear, you're not the only procrastinator around here.

Was planning on brewing an IPA next (stocks running perilously low), but going to have to bump the case swap beer up a spot on the brew queue.

Happily, should get done next Thursday, as I'm taking a brewie off work (birthdays FTW!)


----------



## brendo

I had a brewie booked in for next Thursday to knock out the case swap beer but some inconsiderate client is making me turn up to work instead now.

Gunna have to try and skive off work some other day now instead...


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Wolfy said:


> I was happy to try it, unfortunately I'm not comfortable commenting until I have enough good things to say or can offer help/support to fix the things that I'd like to see done.
> 
> It worked well enough for me, and I'm happy to help/support the efforts of other AHB members if I can, even if it's in some small way like testing something online.
> 
> If/when everything is working correctly, I hope/imagine it would be a very useful tool to create and share recipes (but it would need to be the equal to BeerSmith for me to use exclusively).
> I can also hope/imagine a scenario in the not-to-distant future where a 'login' to the new competition registration system allows a one-click-entry by linking to BrewToolz where the 'system' collects, creates and enters my beer.
> 
> It's possible neither of those things will happen, but without help/support/ideas/suggestions and feedback there is very little hope it will ever happen at all, so why not encourage or at least suggest people try it.



:icon_offtopic: 

Wolfy, don't hold back with comments etc. We can't fix stuff if we don't know what the problems are. 

Testing would be a huge help. Can never really do enough testing ( ... and we really *don't * do enough testing  )

Also just giving an honest appraisal of the site, what's good, what's bad. Things that really put you off etc. 

We are at the stage where we want to get some better direction from the online community rather than just implementing our favourite features.


Understand that people aren't going to rush over to this site until it least matches what they use now. 

On that point let me know what you think is missing in terms of making it a more complete brewing tool.

I will note the point about the competition registration link in (add it to the project issues list). Should be able to work with Andyd on this, probably be 6 months or more away.


----------



## Fents

try and make mine this sunday. if not im joining all you bludgers and takeinh a "brewie" next week too. top marks to whoever coined that term too, excellent use of wordplay.


----------



## zebba

I'm starting to grow concerned.

My "backup" brew is to be bottled this weekend. It was supposed to be a vienna lager, but after nearly a week @ 2 degrees the colour is all wrong and it is cloudy as a mofo. It tastes great, but the presentation is fricking awful. It was to the exact same recipe I did earlier in the year (there is a thread around about it), and that brew was fantastic - beautiful amber colour, lovely highlights, malty, malty, malty, and just the right amount of spice and bitterness. The current one appears to be only malty the once (not thrice), with a tepid colour. At least the hopping was right. I think it was a mash issue. Mashed in too high (as in, I don't know what the fk I was looking at when I should have looked at the thermometer!) and had to add a sunken shipload of cold water to get it down...

My "experiment" brew that was going to showcase a mix of special b, styrian goldings and vanilla extract came out promising, but distinctly lacking, and needs far more work before I'd dare share it in a swap.

So looks like the ambrown bastard ale it will be, which is a fine drop (IMO, you gotta like fuggles) and hard to muck up, but it is definitely a brew best drank fresh, so it will be bottled the minimum amount of time before the swap to maximise effect. And with two "failures" (highly subjective term there people) in a row, I'm thinking I'm going to botch it now too


----------



## haysie

Wolfy,
I was happy commenting after using it many times albeit with IE browser. It failed dismally with all feedback directed back to CT!
CT has been working on it and I`ll revisit it very soon. Equal to Beersmith? hmmm its web remember.
I wont be on my high horse encouraging people try it, and if hands on feedback is in anyway dis-couraging well blow the guy for even putting it out there.


*MY CaseSwap Entry Status*
BO-PILS 1 bottled 5/5/2010
BO-PILS 2 bottled 9/5/2010
35 bottles

Have not labelled them 1 and 2, rather I mixed them up. The difference being 200 gms of wheat versus 200 gms carapils and generation 1 yeast vrs 2. My tasting`s find the second slightly better due to probably a little more yeast used and 2-3 more points attenuation, either one I`m verry happy to share.

Swapdate of 17th as I read the date is a no can do,( preorganised twin rivers fishing comp same weekend). 
If anyone can assist with delivery of my contribution and p/up sing out or send me a pm. I`ll get the beer to you and p/up of course. 
Cheers


----------



## manticle

Was looking forward to meeting you and sharing a beer Haysie.

Maybe we can arrange it for some other time.


----------



## haysie

manticle said:


> Was looking forward to meeting you and sharing a beer Haysie.
> 
> Maybe we can arrange it for some other time.




Maybe a bit pissweak on my part but dates are dates. I missed Rook`s for other reasons but hey " I still entered something" which is far better than pulling out helta skelta at the death. 
Meeting? Sure we wont walk past each other among 30 micro`s next time. haha


----------



## manticle

Pissweak is pulling out of the swap a week before.

Beer will be had one time or another. Look forward to tasting the pils.


----------



## Fourstar

Well im going to be kegging the 'little sister' version tomorrow. if it tastes the goods once filtered and kegged, i might just use that as my contribution. if its not up to scratch, well i might work something esle out in the way of the big sister option. :beerbang: 

Ive got my brewing commitments under control atm so i cannot forsee any hiccups at this stage. Bummer about the fishing trip haysie! Atleast you know my couch is free for a fortnights time @ the fox. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy

haysie said:


> If anyone can assist with delivery of my contribution and p/up sing out or send me a pm. I`ll get the beer to you and p/up of course.


I should be able to help with that - pending anything unexpected or unusual between now and the date of the swap.


----------



## haysie

Fourstar said:


> Bummer about the fishing trip haysie! Atleast you know my couch is free for a fortnights time @ the fox. :icon_chickcheers:



I`ll be there! and thanks for the couch offer. A chinwag and a Knappstein at nights end should be entertaining :lol: 




Wolfy said:


> I should be able to help with that - pending anything unexpected or unusual between now and the date of the swap.



Cheers Wolfy, Understand we still a couple of months away, if your still up to it at the time, your on!


----------



## brendo

Well my "brewie" is now locked in for Friday this week - one double batch of Riggwelter and Galaxy Amber Ale coming up!!


----------



## Fents

galaxy amber....hell yes! seriously is there anything this hop cant do.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> galaxy amber....hell yes! seriously is there anything this hop cant do.


Subtlety.


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> galaxy amber....hell yes! seriously is there anything this hop cant do.



Settle down Fents... it's not for the swap, but could make a guest appearance if you are a good boy.

@Warmbeer - nice one, there is certainly nothing subtle about it, but then that is kinda the point...


----------



## WarmBeer

brendo said:


> @Warmbeer - nice one, there is certainly nothing subtle about it, but then that is kinda the point...


I do kinda like it as a hop, it has its appropriate time and place.

Unfortunately, from first hand experience, I can vouch that dry hopping it into a dry stout is not that appropriate time and place. It's taken 12 months for the aroma to subside to the point where it's a nice beer.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> galaxy amber....hell yes! seriously is there anything this hop cant do.



Its ok fents, im weighing up of brewing a RYEmerican Pale Ale and bringing that to the swap as a beer for consumption. 30g Galaxy Flameout addition anyone?! 

Im also pondering the hop bill i used for the MG IPA :beerbang: 

Do you think i have enough rye in there Maple?!?! :icon_drool2: (40%~)

RYEmerican Pale Ale 
American Pale Ale 

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2010 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
2.50 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 43.10 % 
2.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 34.48 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 17.24 % 
0.30 kg Cararye (Weyermann) (66.2 SRM) Grain 5.17 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.30 %] (20 min) Hops 16.3 IBU 
30.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale 

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.049 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.81 % 
Bitterness: 30.9 IBU
Est Color: 8.9 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 17.00 L of water at 72.8 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.00 L of water at 84.5 C 73.0 C


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> Its ok fents, im weighing up of brewing a RYEmerican Pale Ale and bringing that to the swap as a beer for consumption. 30g Galaxy Flameout addition anyone?!
> 
> Im also pondering the hop bill i used for the MG IPA :beerbang:
> 
> Do you think i have enough rye in there Maple?!?! :icon_drool2: (40%~)


34% is a passing mark, but if you want honours, more study young grasshopper. 

pointing you back to the word grasshopper to get you closer to the good grades....

edit for clarity: Cararye is a Crystal, and should not be confused with the grail at any time


----------



## Wardhog

Just cracked a test bottle of ESB. One of the best beers I've made, I'm really happy with the way this has turned out.

I won't get upset if people pull out of the swap at the last minute, it'll mean I can keep more of this for myself.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> edit for clarity: Cararye is a Crystal, and should not be confused with the grail at any time



Oh but its a Crystal-grail.. like 18 Carat Gold over raw nuggets?! Shiny and pretty!


----------



## therook

Ok brewers even though i'm not going in the case swap i'm going to bring my 9 litre keg along, what do you want me to brew

Alt
Blonde
APA
English Bitter
Irish Red
Cream Ale
Amber Ale

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> Ok brewers even though i'm not going in the case swap i'm going to bring my 9 litre keg along, what do you want me to brew
> 
> English Bitter
> Alt
> Irish Red



In the order above big fella! :beerbang:


----------



## Maple

therook said:


> Ok brewers even though i'm not going in the case swap i'm going to bring my 9 litre keg along, what do you want me to brew
> 
> Alt
> Blonde
> APA
> English Bitter
> Irish Red
> Cream Ale
> Amber Ale
> 
> Rook


Step out of your comfort zone rookie, brew up a smoken-roggen!


----------



## manticle

Order of preference:

Alt
EB
IRA
APA
Amber
Cream
Blonde


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> Ok brewers even though i'm not going in the case swap i'm going to bring my 9 litre keg along, what do you want me to brew
> 
> Alt
> Blonde
> APA
> English Bitter
> Irish Red
> Cream Ale
> Amber Ale
> 
> Rook



I have fond memories of Rook's Alt.


----------



## Cocko

therook said:


> i'm going to bring my 9 litre keg along



Don't you have a 19L keg?  


:lol:


----------



## mxd

Guys,

my wife is away the weekend of the swap so I won't be able to make it along. 

Could I impose on one of the guys from Melbourne Brewers, if I bring my box to the June meeting could I impose on one of you to take it along to the swap, and then bring me a surprise box to the July meeting?

thanks
Matt


----------



## Fourstar

Hmm,

<_< so i kegged the Little sister moments ago and honestly... im not liking it. Yep, not liking it at all. I have a funny feeling ive stressed the yeast a little too much when i had suspicions i underpitched and i think it might be confirmed. 

Its got neuances of the frutiness i got from my CSaaz Pseudo Pilsner i did which ended up going down the storm water drain due to stressed yeast issues (the 40-45 deg week we had in summer and got forgotten about).  

I will say it didnt taste spectacular out of primary (not all of my beers seem to anyway) but tasted 'ok' before filtering and now it just tastes... strange. i cannot pinpoint what kind of ester im getting from it.. doesnt come through much on the nose, but definitely on the palate. Hey, maybe just my palate is screwed after eating ma po tofu?!

Its not under attenuated, i dont have buttloads of a specilty malt to make it NQR, i used a yeast i know is clean on a repitch (the previous pitch was enjoyable.)

I also used hops im more than familiar with in quite a restrained manner.

4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 73.39 % 
0.35 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.42 % 
0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 0.92 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops - 
3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 


SWMBO thinks its got a sour grapefruit flavour, i think it has a light goonbag/passion pop aroma to me and tastes.. well kind of passiona like with doughy, biscuit & toasy notes and a slight hop astringency in the finish (probabaly just because its young.)

Any takers?!

If it doesnt improve over a week, a new beer will be brewed.

- It will not be disclosed until the first bottle is popped post swap.
- It is another clone/inspired beer from a US brewery.
- It will be 6.8% ABV.
- I had one yesterday, for the second time.
- I had to change my underwear.

BEERS! :beerbang:


----------



## mxd

damn mate, hopefully it picks up.


----------



## haysie

Fourstar said:


> Hmm,
> 
> <_< so i kegged the Little sister moments ago and honestly... im not liking it. Yep, not liking it at all. I have a funny feeling ive stressed the yeast a little too much when i had suspicions i underpitched and i think it might be confirmed.
> 
> Its got neuances of the frutiness i got from my CSaaz Pseudo Pilsner i did which ended up going down the storm water drain due to stressed yeast issues (the 40-45 deg week we had in summer and got forgotten about).
> 
> I will say it didnt taste spectacular out of primary (not all of my beers seem to anyway) but tasted 'ok' before filtering and now it just tastes... strange. i cannot pinpoint what kind of ester im getting from it.. doesnt come through much on the nose, but definitely on the palate. Hey, maybe just my palate is screwed after eating ma po tofu?!
> 
> Its not under attenuated, i dont have buttloads of a specilty malt to make it NQR, i used a yeast i know is clean on a repitch (the previous pitch was enjoyable.)
> 
> I also used hops im more than familiar with in quite a restrained manner.
> 
> 4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 73.39 %
> 0.35 kg Biscuit Malt (23.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 %
> 0.35 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.42 %
> 0.35 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (17.3 SRM) Grain 6.42 %
> 0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 6.42 %
> 0.05 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (470.0 SRM) Grain 0.92 %
> 10.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 14.5 IBU
> 20.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (20 min) Hops 16.1 IBU
> 30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (0 min) Hops -
> 3.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 6.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
> 
> 
> SWMBO thinks its got a sour grapefruit flavour, i think it has a light goonbag/passion pop aroma to me and tastes.. well kind of passiona like with doughy, biscuit & toasy notes and a slight hop astringency in the finish (probabaly just because its young.)
> 
> Any takers?!
> 
> If it doesnt improve over a week, a new beer will be brewed.
> 
> - It will not be disclosed until the first bottle is popped post swap.
> - It is another clone/inspired beer from a US brewery.
> - It will be 6.8% ABV.
> - I had one yesterday, for the second time.
> - I had to change my underwear.
> 
> BEERS! :beerbang:




I noticed "sour/gooney" got a couple of mentions, there could lie the problem. It is a wide bow you draw, Get an outside opinion before you ditch it.

Failing that, deliver us from evil and change your underwear again!


----------



## brendo

Bring some Sunday - you should be able to get a few opinions.


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Bring some Sunday - you should be able to get a few opinions.




Sounds like a plan. I must say i had some later lastnight after indoor cricket and it wasnt exactly the same as what i had described, it was however still quite estery. i think the low pitching rate may be the reason for this one being a little NQR.

The more i think about it, the more i want to brew the *other *beer ove the fat tyre beer.


----------



## Fents

pfffft stressed yeast, is that the best you can do? got nothing on my infected cream ale from last swap. h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> pfffft stressed yeast, is that the best you can do? got nothing on my infected cream ale from last swap. h34r:



well it doesn't exhibit any infected characteristics.. or alteast from what i can tell. I am starting to come down with a cold which isnt going to help me (and ive got to shake before The British Ales Comp).

A thing to note: When you know what your top cropping doesnt look like enough yeast.. you're probabaly right.


----------



## Hutch

Well my Belgian Triple (brewed in January) is still hanging about in Secondary at 4deg, held up waiting for me to extract a digit and fire up a yeast for bottle conditioning.

Unfortunately h34r: there's roughly 21Ltrs, which means I CANNOT fill every bottle to 750ml. Call me a tightarse, call me what you will, but you're all gonna have to accept slightly less than a full bottle of >8% liquor 

I have not had any time to brew another batch, so banking on this being my swap contribution.
Now, shoot me down!  

Hutch.


----------



## WarmBeer

Hutch said:


> Well my Belgian Triple (brewed in January) is still hanging about in Secondary at 4deg, held up waiting for me to extract a digit and fire up a yeast for bottle conditioning.
> 
> Unfortunately h34r: there's roughly 21Ltrs, which means I CANNOT fill every bottle to 750ml. Call me a tightarse, call me what you will, but you're all gonna have to accept slightly less than a full bottle of >8% liquor
> 
> I have not had any time to brew another batch, so banking on this being my swap contribution.
> Now, shoot me down!
> 
> Hutch.


28 * 0.75 = 21. Mathematics FTW

Sorry mate, couldn't resist


----------



## zebba

You can have the last bottle he fills then warmbeer


----------



## Hutch

Zebba said:


> You can have the last bottle he fills then warmbeer


 :lol: 
Right-on - 21 Litres = 20Ltrs beer, 1Ltr sludge for warmbeer!
Will try to push out as much clear beer as I can, but not willing to compromise the batch with a whole bunch of 4-month-old yeast autolysis.

Geez, I hope it turns out alright after so long on the lees.


----------



## Fourstar

Hutch said:


> Geez, I hope it turns out alright after so long on the lees.



Fingers are crossed matey!


----------



## WarmBeer

American Porter is in the cube waiting for some fermenting fridge space.

Used 500gm of polenta for the first time, and cooked it up beforehand. Unfortunately, letting it cool down to mash temperature lead it to go nice and clumpy, so rather than dough balls in my mash, I had lots of polenta balls floating in the esky.

Found out in retrospect I should have made a more "gravy" like polenta soup to add to the mash, ah well, brew and learn. Hope it turns out tasty.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Found out in retrospect I should have made a more "gravy" like polenta soup to add to the mash, ah well, brew and learn. Hope it turns out tasty.



I usually dump mine into the hlt as its 3/4 of the way to strike temp or boil it up first like making polenta (e.g. boil water, whisk in polenta and bring to the boil, then dump into the HLT. swirl it all up and dump it into the mash tun.

As you said. You brew, you learn. I learnt lastnight the best break strainer from the kettle is not a hop screen or some kind of braided manifold but simply whole hop cones. The wort came out diamond bright with thick 'egg whites' sitting ontop of the cones.. :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> I usually dump mine into the hlt as its 3/4 of the way to strike temp or boil it up first like making polenta (e.g. boil water, whisk in polenta and bring to the boil, then dump into the HLT. swirl it all up and dump it into the mash tun.
> 
> As you said. You brew, you learn. I learnt lastnight the best break strainer from the kettle is not a hop screen or some kind of braided manifold but simply whole hop cones. The wort came out diamond bright with thick 'egg whites' sitting ontop of the cones.. :beerbang:


Interesting idea on adding the polenta to the HLT. I guess you would want to then give your HLT a good cleanout before preparing your sparge water?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Interesting idea on adding the polenta to the HLT. I guess you would want to then give your HLT a good cleanout before preparing your sparge water?




not really, it all comes loose once you add the strike water and stays in suspension. Sure you might have a few flakes floating around but that comes off with a quick rinse. it also ensures you hit your strike temperatues if you exclude it from your calc.


----------



## fcmcg

Westagte had our club meet yesterday , and that also included a little mini club stout comp...now i put a bottle of my oatmeal stout in , which is my case swap beer , and scored 119/150...The BJCP hanging judge even went so far as to say " vey well made beer..very balanced"
I hope that all 28 bottles are just as good ! You blokes are in for a treat !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar

fergthebrewer said:


> Westagte had our club meet yesterday , and that also included a little mini club stout comp...now i put a bottle of my oatmeal stout in , which is my case swap beer , and scored 119/150...The BJCP hanging judge even went so far as to say " vey well made beer..very balanced"
> I hope that all 28 bottles are just as good ! You blokes are in for a treat !
> Cheers
> Ferg




:icon_drool2: Say no more!


----------



## fcmcg

hey fourstar ,
When are the results for yesterdays british ale comp in ?


----------



## therook

Don't want to sound like a copper but keep this thread on Topic

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

fergthebrewer said:


> hey fourstar ,
> When are the results for yesterdays british ale comp in ?



PM sent,

Probably post something in the BA thread to keep things noisy! 



therook said:


> Don't want to sound like a copper but keep this thread on Topic
> 
> Rook



Thanks Sgt! :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie

therook said:


> Don't want to sound like a copper but keep this thread on Topic
> 
> Rook



Some are trying, others either arnt brewing or dont want to talk about it. h34r: 
8 weeks to go.
Come on brewers,besides the 6-8 that have posted, how is yours developing,fermenting,bottling,tasting? 

:icon_offtopic: Ferg, big call pre posting (119), brave man, good luck! Sounds better than my oat that the slugs had a feast on out on the back lawn. edit> Congrats on the club meet comp.


----------



## Siborg

I've been a bit slack, I'll admit. I'm gonna knock up another version of the only brew (AG) I've done that I can say I thoroughly enjoy drinking, the golden ale. I've noted a few areas for improvement from the first batch, so it should be something decent.


----------



## Wolfy

haysie said:


> Come on brewers,besides the 6-8 that have posted, how is yours developing,fermenting,bottling,tasting?


Don't know if I posted yet or not, and I cbf reading back, but batch 2 is in secondary and can be bottled mostly any day I can be bothered - it should be interesting (citrus and ginger in an Ale), not sure what others will think, but that's the fun of a case-swap isn't it?


----------



## manticle

haysie said:


> Some are trying, others either arnt brewing or dont want to talk about it. h34r:
> 8 weeks to go.
> Come on brewers,besides the 6-8 that have posted, how is yours developing,fermenting,bottling,tasting?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Ferg, big call pre posting (119), brave man, good luck! Sounds better than my oat that the slugs had a feast on out on the back lawn. edit> Congrats on the club meet comp.



First tastings of the tester were fantastic and I was happy and confident. Subsequent tastings have thrown me so while I have plans for my currently fermenting young's clone, I'll be brewing another batch of an American Brown next week as a back up.

One way or the other I will deliver beer that I'm happy with and that represents my best.


----------



## fcmcg

Haysie...was my best score to date and your right...i should have shut up...i got far to excited...
I do hope you guys like my case swap beer....
Proof will be in the tasting...
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Fourstar

haysie said:


> Some are trying, others either arnt brewing or dont want to talk about it.
> 8 weeks to go.
> Come on brewers,besides the 6-8 that have posted, how is yours developing,fermenting,bottling,tasting?



Well my small beer, despite my angst upon kegging has aged up *ok *since then although its not a fine example of my brewing skills. Instead of planning and scheming something special im just going to go all out with my 'hidden beer' that ive decided on. 

Some more hints of what it is:

68IBU
2 malts & a little sugaz (my twist) 
and a whole lot of 1272!

Oh you cant forget a threesome of C hops! :icon_chickcheers: 

Assuming i leave work early on friday and get my ass down to Greensy home brewing, i'll be picking up some hops and brewing up a storm come saturday morning. Yest will hit the stirplate on wednesday before the MB meeting (fingers crossed) ready to fire on her along with my two other cubes patiently waiting. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## chris.taylor.98

fergthebrewer said:


> Westagte had our club meet yesterday , and that also included a little mini club stout comp...now i put a bottle of my oatmeal stout in , which is my case swap beer , and scored 119/150...The BJCP hanging judge even went so far as to say " vey well made beer..very balanced"
> I hope that all 28 bottles are just as good ! You blokes are in for a treat !
> Cheers
> Ferg




Hmmmmm ... Oatmeal stout ... Arrrrgggggghhhh :icon_drool2:


----------



## mxd

mines been in the bottle 1 month (post Easter -pre-ANZAC), I only managed to get 29 bottles (long story but batch 2 was infected), so when I tasted my only sample bottle I was happy, I just hope the others are OK (my sample was in Glass and my swaps are all in plastic (is new/unused plastic).

I think the only thing I would change (now) would be same dry hopping, I'm not petrified of dry hops now


----------



## chris.taylor.98

haysie said:


> Some are trying, others either arnt brewing or dont want to talk about it. h34r:
> 8 weeks to go.
> Come on brewers,besides the 6-8 that have posted, how is yours developing,fermenting,bottling,tasting?
> 
> :icon_offtopic: Ferg, big call pre posting (119), brave man, good luck! Sounds better than my oat that the slugs had a feast on out on the back lawn. edit> Congrats on the club meet comp.




Rumor has it Bigger and Browner took out a 3rd in the British Ale comp, so hopefully the bottle conditioned batch is as good as the keg I have been fast consuming.


----------



## wakkatoo

Haven't brewed mine yet. Having trouble sourcing some Magnum hops.
The way its going, it will be a good one to save to the end of the case. 

That's if it tastes any good <_<

edit - Craftbrewer have it back up on their website!

I do have a schwarzbier as a potential backup currently gurgling away.


----------



## zebba

Bottled 28 longnecks on the weekend. They may be swapped, still not sure. It's nice, but it's not what I was trying to brew (and have successfully brewed before). 

I'll try and get another batch down this weekend. Then, come swap day, I'll decide which batch is more swapworthy.

Wish my brewery was ready so I could get some consistency. The current setup is not designed for more then 10 or so litres at a time and workarounds to get bigger volumes have resulted in either brilliance or mediocrity...


----------



## haysie

Good to see heaps of activity with people having a genuine concern of what gets turned out.

My pils will have lagered for 4+ months, 2+ being in the CounterPressure bottles, I reckon i will lose a bit of csaaz hopping but i hopefully allowed for this with a neutral malt bill and bittering to the high side of style with not to heavy attentuation and extended dry hopping in the keg. At last post it was a good beer.I brewed 80 litres in 4 batches.

forgot why i was editing


----------



## zebba

After some discussions with a fellow brewer yesterday and some heavy reading, I think the issue with the lager is that the vienna malt was not vienna malt. I recall thinking it looked paler then vienna should, but alas I shrugged off my concerns. I think it was pale (cause the kernals did taste different to the pilsener that also went in).

Bugger. These things happen when you order 10+ small sized bags of various malts. We have time to brew something else though


----------



## WarmBeer

Got my American Porter into the fermenter last night, so we have kickoff. Sample was just under the anticipated gravity, but not as "sweet" as I had anticipated. Wonder if this was due to the use of polenta in the mash.

I have started a recipe thread over here, so we can easily reference the recipe for any swap beers we want to try to recreate ourselves.

Please try to keep the recipe thread on topic (i.e. recipes only) so we don't have to wade through 7 pages of jibber-jabber to find what you're after.


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> After some discussions with a fellow brewer yesterday and some heavy reading, I think the issue with the lager is that the vienna malt was not vienna malt. I recall thinking it looked paler then vienna should, but alas I shrugged off my concerns. I think it was pale (cause the kernals did taste different to the pilsener that also went in).
> 
> Bugger. These things happen when you order 10+ small sized bags of various malts. We have time to brew something else though




So what is exactly wrong with it then Zeb?!


----------



## zebba

I don't think I got full conversion. It's quite cloudy, and whilst polyclar made a big difference, after 2 weeks @ 2 degrees it's still quite hazy. It's also quite watery, due to poor efficiency, which I think is cause of the poor conversion.

The process I used was exactly the same as for the last vienna lager I did. It came out nice and malty, with a gorgeous colour. This is pale straw (not bad, but not when you want ruby), thin (considering I mashed 2 degrees HIGHER!)...

It's not a bad beer. But I was after a malty vienna lager. This is more of an Austrlian Premium Lager. With faults.

So I'll go back to the originally planned "am-brown bastard ale" - a mix of english brown and american amber styles, which will be far more forgiving beacuse A) the malts cannot be confused (is this chocolate or pale? ummm...), and B) It's a partial recipe, so adding LDME to compensate for poor efficiency is all part of the plan 

But then, carbonation has been known to have a positive effect on a beer also, so I guess we'll just have to see what actually gets swapped!


----------



## andycostin

Sorry to not have posted up here for ages - work has been a nightmare, let alone the "soap opera" like life that has been my living situation in the past 2 months.....

BUT - I have sorted it all out, and I will be putting a beer down in the next week (well, more likely 3)- but the main one will be the kolsch that I've been making on and off for the past 6 months.


----------



## [email protected]

All ready to brew in the morning. Hopefully it turns out as good or similar to the APA I brewed just over a month ago.

Less than two months to go now. Can almost start counting down the weeks...  

Mal


----------



## Wonderwoman

My second batch has been in the fermenter one week. I'll confess I haven't had a taste since the yeast was pitched, so I'm hoping it's going well - especially since I wont have time for any more brewing in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## Fourstar

Well starting this evening a chain of events will unfold. I'll be pitching my yeast starter of 1272 (assuming the cell count looks about right) onto my home grown POR ale. This will be top cropped (if cropping really well) onto my case swap beer. If temps keep the krausen low, it will goto the lower gravity Melbourne Brewers Annual dinner Choc-hazelnut Brown Ale and the slurry of the POR ale will be used for my 6.8% monster! :beerbang: 

I just hope i can get em done before my trip to HKG. 18 days and counting! h34r: 

Meh, at least they will have enough time to clean themslves up on the cake during the chill of Melbournes winter!


----------



## shimple

So i have brewed my case swap ale and left it in primary for 3 weeks. It fermented out in 7 days, however i was slack and left it in there.

The Beer has an IBU of roughly 45, so i can say its not as bitter as some.

On the palate it smacks you in the mouth with biterness. It doesnt taste bad, kind of tastes like an old english ale. I have made this beer 3 or 4 times previoulsy with exact recipe apart from this time substituting the 15minute addition from Cascade to Simoce, same quantity. Taste is same, except for bitterness as advised.

Does anyone think the 3 week in primary, is adding to the biterness flavour, or maybe it may be slightly oxodised? Any help would be appreciated. 

Also this is bottled for the case swap, and i have a keg full as well that i am baseing my taste on. 

I am brewing another batch this weeknd and going back to the original recipe as the biterness may turn some off. Not to mention i need to put a good show in fro my first case swap.

Any Idea's?


----------



## Fourstar

shimple said:


> Does anyone think the 3 week in primary, is adding to the biterness flavour, or maybe it may be slightly oxodised? Any help would be appreciated.



Oxidation would not heighten bitterness, it would add a papery or heightened toffee note to your beer. If anything, its yeast in suspension is *keeping *the IBU count up. Once the yeast floccs out, it will mellow and round out the beers palate.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## seemax

My case swap is brewed and sitting in a cube ... waiting for the 2112 starter to fire up.

It looks as though I'll even be in the country to attend this time... hooray.


----------



## notung

:excl: Tonight I saw the greatest disaster of my brewing career and it happened to my swap saison. The glass shelf in my fermentation fridge shattered, allowing 27L of fermenting beer to bash open the fridge door and splash all over the floor. My brew is completely gone! I'm thinking about pulling out of the swap since I'm pretty unable to brew over the next few weeks. I feel terrible.


----------



## manticle

I'm mourning it with you.

Hope you put another one together in time. Understand if you don't.


----------



## Fourstar

notung said:


> :excl: Tonight I saw the greatest disaster of my brewing career and it happened to my swap saison. The glass shelf in my fermentation fridge shattered, allowing 27L of fermenting beer to bash open the fridge door and splash all over the floor. My brew is completely gone! I'm thinking about pulling out of the swap since I'm pretty unable to brew over the next few weeks. I feel terrible.



Ohhhh, HOW Convenient!  

Dude, really. That sucks goats! I have never been there, but i know what it feels like to see a batch go bye-bye down the storm water drain. <_<


----------



## therook

notung said:


> :excl: Tonight I saw the greatest disaster of my brewing career and it happened to my swap saison. The glass shelf in my fermentation fridge shattered, allowing 27L of fermenting beer to bash open the fridge door and splash all over the floor. My brew is completely gone! I'm thinking about pulling out of the swap since I'm pretty unable to brew over the next few weeks. I feel terrible.



Lesson learnt, NEVER put a fermenter on top of a glass shelf.

If you don't get time to re do a brew, still come along and have a good day

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> If you don't get time to re do a brew, still come along and have a good day
> Rook



Thats a given!

Rooky! Filtered and kegged the barleywine on sunday, managed to get two 500ml bottles of 'extra'. Deep ruby/burnt orange hues and has the clarity of glass! :icon_drool2: Tastes great too!

I'll bring one of them along on the swap for a taster. Fents, the second ones for you!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Thats a given!
> 
> Rooky! Filtered and kegged the barleywine on sunday, managed to get two 500ml bottles of 'extra'. Deep ruby/burnt orange hues and has the clarity of glass! :icon_drool2: Tastes great too!
> 
> I'll bring one of them along on the swap for a taster. Fents, the second ones for you!


I would have thought you would want to age that baby for at least a year prior to drinking?

Are you planning on keeping your keg full for a whole year? 

Too tempting for me, I reckon bottle it, and send it off to a non-drinking friends place, preferably with a cellar, for long term storge


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Fents, the second ones for you!



roshambo!


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> I would have thought you would want to age that baby for at least a year prior to drinking?
> Are you planning on keeping your keg full for a whole year?
> Too tempting for me, I reckon bottle it, and send it off to a non-drinking friends place, preferably with a cellar, for long term storge



Yes, i am! I'm going to CPBF her. I kegged for convenience as i wanted to filter it and when i get around to sterilising my 500ml bottles (yes sterilising, dont want to risk this bad boy so i will bake the bottles) i will eventually bottle it. 

It needs to be a convenient time when SWMBO wants to help, as i'll be doing the filling and she can do the capping. Screw having to fill, pop the bottler somwhere sanitary, then cap. it will take me months.

To he honest it already tastes great in the keg, i can see the bitterness and the malt mellowing with some time which should round it out. She should be a good sipper in 12 months, very viscious!

Ive had it in cold conditioning for a fortnight or more, so she will be coming up to 3 months old whenthe swap comes along.

I'll make sure i leave you out when the tastings go around! :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> I'll make sure i leave you out when the tastings go around! :icon_cheers:


I look forward to not tasting it :lol:


----------



## Cocko

Ok, mine is picthed.. running a little late I know....

Brew day:

So I brewed it to perfection as far as temps etc goes.... ended up at around 89% efficiency, all good.

Went to clean up and find a bowl of hops - '0 mins'... Oh shit.

Anyway, The next day I keg a CA from my 60L fermenter so tip 2 of the 4 cubes of 'case swap' batch on it... [I brew 4 cubes at a time]

Tonight:

The double batch, 2 cubes, tapped tonight and is a little too malty/nutty for what I was aiming for.. not enough time to do anything about the 2 cubes sitting there ready to pitch, these are my case swap beer!... hmmm..

After the comprehensive testing of the kegged beer, I decide it is a great idea to dry hop my case swap cube while pitching, with 24g of Citra... So I did.

In short, I have no idea what the beer I am presenting will taste like!! All I know is it will possibly be the best beer EVER!

 

Anyway, I went to extra effort and even cleaned me fermenter before pitching the cube  


In all seriousness, has anyone ever dry hopped Citra? How is it?


----------



## Fents

Cocko said:


> In all seriousness, has anyone ever dry hopped Citra? How is it?



plenty of times. its a beatifull hop as long as you didnt over do it....how many grams to how many litres?

still have not brewed my swap  damn kooinda taking up all my time. if i dont make it on the weekend i'm chucking a "brewie" one day next week.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> still have not brewed my swap  damn kooinda taking up all my time. if i dont make it on the weekend i'm chucking a "brewie" one day next week.


Just siphon off 23 litres of your next batch of Kooi off into a cube and take it home.

I don't think anybody in the swap is going to mind


----------



## brettprevans

Fents said:


> plenty of times. its a beatifull hop as long as you didnt over do it....how many grams to how many litres?
> 
> still have not brewed my swap  damn kooinda taking up all my time. if i dont make it on the weekend i'm chucking a "brewie" one day next week.


if Fents desnt get brewing you blokes might just end up with 2 stubbies of kooi each :lol:

edit: beaten by warmbeer


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> Ok, mine is picthed.. running a little late I know....



Got around 6 weeks to be ready mate. i wouldn't worry! Assuming i have time tongiht before heading off to MG for beers, i'll be letting mine hit it the slurry after kegging my Haus Gorwn POR Ale.

Still got to get myself 10 bottles of Aldi Apple juice for the cider i have planned too!


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> Still got to get myself 10 bottles of Aldi Apple juice for the cider i have planned too!


Im thinking i might do a cyser for the xmas caseswap. the one ive got running now has cleared up to almost crystal clear and tastes great (now that the big blob of honey at the bottom of the keg has been sucked up and drunk, its not overly sweet anymore).


----------



## Fents

you guys know me to well...that was my backup plan, hope no one minds...still going to try to brew this citra single hop tho it got smashed at my house when it was on tap.


----------



## Fourstar

citymorgue2 said:


> Im thinking i might do a cyser for the xmas caseswap. the one ive got running now has cleared up to almost crystal clear and tastes great (now that the big blob of honey at the bottom of the keg has been sucked up and drunk, its not overly sweet anymore).



As long as its an acceptable sawp 'beer' for the case swap (unless its a drinker on the day of course).  

Im bringing the cider as something different to consume on the day. A refreshing cider is always welcome for me! 

There is also nothing easier than:
- $18.90 spent on juice.
- $5 on a packet of US05 .
- A Tsp of CaSO4. :beerbang:


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> you guys know me to well...that was my backup plan, hope no one minds...still going to try to brew this citra single hop tho it got smashed at my house when it was on tap.




After all, it is *home*brewed! :icon_chickcheers: 

The idea of tweaking some wort from a kooi batch sounds like a good idea too!

Experimental batch anyone?! Cube addition of Citra as it spills in warm! :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans

Fourstar said:


> As long as its an acceptable sawp 'beer' for the case swap (unless its a drinker on the day of course).



when it comes time ill check with participants to see if they mind



Fourstar said:


> A refreshing cider is always welcome for me!



i thought it would be a change from all the APAs that will no doubt be in the swap, and because there is a growing interest in cider atm. 



Fourstar said:


> - $5 on a packet of US05 .



I used Lalvin DV10 Epernay (Sparkling/Champagne) yeast and it certainly gives it a special something in the taste.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> As long as its an acceptable sawp 'beer' for the case swap (unless its a drinker on the day of course).
> 
> Im bringing the cider as something different to consume on the day. A refreshing cider is always welcome for me!
> 
> There is also nothing easier than:
> - $18.90 spent on juice.
> - $5 on a packet of US05 .
> - A Tsp of CaSO4. :beerbang:


That Aldi apple juice ferments pretty dry. Mine ended up pretty much lineball at 1.000 (residual sugar offset by the alcohol, obviously).

Are you planning on backsweetening? I have to mix it about 50:50 with fresh apple juice at serving time, or it's just too dry.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> That Aldi apple juice ferments pretty dry. Mine ended up pretty much lineball at 1.000 (residual sugar offset by the alcohol, obviously).
> Are you planning on backsweetening? I have to mix it about 50:50 with fresh apple juice at serving time, or it's just too dry.



Mine was Right on 5% ABV when it was finished and was bewwdiful from a starting gravity of 1.044. Dry, but not like drinking an Arabs sandal! What did you use? Chapangne yeast? The attenuation of the US05 is the limiter here. (or i crash chilled anf filtered early?). So around 80-85% attenuation compared to it chewing on malt with around 75%~.

I dont see the merit of those using chapangne yeast, its already a notoriously attenutative yeast considering champagne's palate.

Using SAF04, 1968 or Yorkie yeast would be interesting too, especially with a hint of diacetyl! :icon_chickcheers: 

Either way if it is too dry for you pansies on the day, im happy to take it home to consume if its 'not acceptable'. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Either way if it is too dry for you pansies on the day, im happy to take it home to consume if its 'not acceptable'. :icon_cheers:


Hmmm, being called 'pansy' by a cider drinker, eh? I think I might go invest in a couple of black ink markers for when you fall asleep again h34r: 

I just re-used some US-05 slurry, nothing fancy. I think the key would be to keep an eye on the fermentation, and cold crash it once it reaches about 1.010-1.012, filter, and force carb. Cause I'm bottling, I had to wait for fermentation to complete, and it just kept going, and going, and going...


----------



## Fents

s04 in a cider is great. stops about 1.012-1.015 so you still get that sweetness. i've got a keg of cider on at the moment from kellybrook apple juice purchased at the cider festival....unfortuanly i couldnt get a packet of yeast into fast enough and the wil yeast from the kellybrook winery stole the show and it finished lineball 1.000 as well. its dry and has a funky taste from all the wild yeast. lambic cider anyone? does still tatse alright tho just a touch sour but its still coming into its own.


----------



## manticle

Breton ciders are great so if it tastes anything like one of those it should be a cracker.


----------



## therook

I just spoke to big Barra and he is going to try and get over for a few beers on the day

Rook


----------



## Fents

barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra! big neddy!

tell him two conditions rook....no towing boats off road....and no stinking out my bar room with those mammoth farts again.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> tell him two conditions rook....no towing boats off road....and no stinking out my bar room with those mammoth farts again.


Three conditions:

No dropping hot coals down the back of my neck like he did last year.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Three conditions:
> 
> No dropping hot coals down the back of my neck like he did last year.



My understanding was that was a threat!?!

BTW, off to mountain goat tonight if anyone is interested in a beer or 7! :icon_cheers:


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> barrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrra! big neddy!
> 
> tell him two conditions rook....no towing boats off road....and no stinking out my bar room with those mammoth farts again.




LOL.......the boy can certainly drop a mean fart


----------



## beerDingo

I also got some of the Kellybrook pressed cider! I forgot to keep an eye on it, (well actually, I couldn't be arsed cleaning kegs in time), and it finished at 996! I tested it a few days after getting it, and the wild yeast had already kicked it off, so my OG after "some" fermentation, was 1055! Bloody strong and bloody dry! Chucking a bit of fresh apple juice with it makes it delicious!


----------



## beerDingo

NOTE: I used a packet of s05


----------



## Fourstar

beerDingo said:


> NOTE: I used a packet of s05



and whatever else wild yeast was in there! :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerDingo

Yes, and whatever other wild yeast was in there. At the festival they had a Somerset cider (or something like that), that was about 8% and was fermented with a wild yeast. So I'm guessing (hoping) it was the same one... :unsure: It has turned out quite nice for my first cider, just wish I had stopped the ferment a bit earlier.



Fourstar said:


> and whatever else wild yeast was in there! :icon_cheers:


----------



## andycostin

Well, the Kolsch has altered to a little more like an alt/brown.... Lets say that it's best not to have apprentices assisting with grain grinding and weighing when preparing the rest of the gear..... But I'm pretty confident - I did pick up the issue before we started the Mash - just that the grain was already in the Tun pre mixed.... So a few tweaks to the hopping schedule, and I'm hoping I've come across a ripper.... Time will tell. 

I know you'll prob all say that I'm a little late in getting it into the fermenter - went in yesterday - but I plead for a little bit of leniency - has been a chaotic 2 months around home.... It will be bottled and partially conditioned when you get it - may just need a few weeks extra to make the most of it. (will be labelled as such though!)


----------



## beerDingo

OK, I finally did my case swap brew yesterday!

I wanted to do something that I had all of the ingredients on hand, and something that I hadn't done before. I had a quick look in the march-april BYO mag, the night before, and found that the Slipstream Cream Ale, had an ingredient list that I had on hand.

I will try and dig up the recipe thread now and post my recipe. I changed it a little, but it is similar. If this beer doesn't work out, I also have 30 bottles of a fat yak clone that I attempted. I've had a fwe mates (megaswillers), that have said that they think it is the best beer I have made, but I dissagree. It stopped at 1020, and I couldn't get it down any lower, so it is a bit sweeter than I was wanting. But I will compare the 2 and give you all the better one. Might get some other AHBer's to do a taste test for me.


----------



## Fourstar

h34r: Crap, looks like i might come up two or three bottles short on the quota of 28! Turns out my fermenter is only holding around 19L of wort! Dont how know i miscalc'd, thats a first in a long while for my post boil volumes! Either way i'll try and squeese as much out of it as i can (the beauty of a filter!)

Considering the beer im making is a hop monster, the remainder bottles i might make up with my Haus Hopped POR ale if there are others not wanting a hop monster can have? Oh, the guesstimation of the IBUs would actually be around 25~ from what im getting on my palate compared to the recipe. Quite balanced indeed! One of the cleanest light coloured ales ive made to date.

Hausgrown POR Ale
Australian Pale Ale

Type: All Grain
Date: 9/05/2010
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L)
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00

Ingredients
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 39.60 %
2.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.7 SRM) Grain 39.60 %
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (2.0 SRM) Grain 19.80 %
0.05 kg Crystal (Joe White) (34.2 SRM) Grain 0.99 %
30.00 gm Pride Of Ringwood HG [10.00 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 36.8 IBU
4.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc
1 Pkgs American Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1272) Yeast-Ale

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.047 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.012 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.56 %
Bitterness: 36.8 IBU
Est Color: 6.1 SRM

Mash Profile
60 min Mash In Add 15.00 L of water at 72.7 C 67.0 C
10 min Mash Out Add 12.00 L of water at 81.5 C 73.0 C

Notes
CaCl2 Mash
CaSO4 Boil


----------



## zebba

Fourstar said:


> h34r: Crap, looks like i might come up two or three bottles short on the quota of 28! Turns out my fermenter is only holding around 19L of wort! Dont how know i miscalc'd, thats a first in a long while for my post boil volumes! Either way i'll try and squeese as much out of it as i can (the beauty of a filter!)


I had a similar, but entirely different problem with the backup brew. According to the fermenter, I had 25 litres in there (and yeah, I'm sure that's not millilitre accurate but it's gotta be at least ballpark!). 

So I start filling bottles, and I'm thinking "errr... this is going down real fast". Every long neck was taking almost a full litre out of the fermenter. So I pull out the measuring cup, and start loading no-rinse into one of my empties. 1 cup (250ml), 2 cups (500ml), 3 cups (750ml)... At three cups, the bottle is still looking distinctly un-full. It ended up taking between 850ml and 900ml before the bottle was what I would consider "full" (i.e. a reasonable amount of headspace at the top, but no-one is going to look at the bottle and think they were short-changed). 

Fark! So turns out I have 27 bottles filled. And I still need to try one to see if it is actually drinkable, so we're down to 26. Warmbeer assures me we'll have dropouts and I worry too much. Still, it's the backup brew, and the planned brew had some yeast chucked on it last night. I'll buy some fresh coopers PET's for this one so I don't fall short again.

In other news though, the wort tasted delicious. Assumming nothing catastrophic happens in the next few weeks, it should be a good 'un. I won't be posting any recipes though until it's in the bottle and tested!


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> LOL.......the boy can certainly drop a mean fart



I would never accept a lift from Barra.

The chance he might put you into a ditch (ask Fents about that one) isn't the dealbreaker though :

Imagine being in a small enclosed space with one of his air biscuits. 
You would die. If you didn't, you would probably ask the next person you met to euthanise you.


----------



## brettprevans

Zebba said:


> It ended up taking between 850ml and 900ml before the bottle was what I would consider "full"


im interested in what sort of bottles they are zebba.


----------



## zebba

citymorgue2 said:


> im interested in what sort of bottles they are zebba.


A mix of melbourne bitter and vb longnecks.

And a quick google reveals that in 2007 CUB reduced their bottle size from 800ml to 750ml. These are oldish bottles (some hand-me-downs from Reg, some purchased from LHBS), so I'm guessing they are all the 800ml variety. And I probably fill them too much.


----------



## WarmBeer

Zebba said:


> A mix of melbourne bitter and vb longnecks.
> 
> And a quick google reveals that in 2007 CUB reduced their bottle size from 800ml to 750ml. These are oldish bottles (some hand-me-downs from Reg, some purchased from LHBS), so I'm guessing they are all the 800ml variety. And I probably fill them too much.


Yup, for a while there MB longies were 800ml. Same old sh!t, bigger bucket.


----------



## Fents

so we should probably start talking about orgaising the actual day ? 

food? i'm organising spit but everyone can bring nibbles - *cue jokes about meat not being ready till midnight you jokers - tell me what your bringing
is someone putting my brewery through its pace's? 
who needs sleeping room?
who's bringing extra fire wood?
anyone got a big tarp and some rope incase it rains?
who's bringing kegs and who needs serving room or has their own party setup?


----------



## WarmBeer

Okay,

I've added a brewday wiki page to the articles section - linky

Just like the last one, put any relevant details of the swap day here, makes it a hella lot easier than trawling through 16 pages of this thread.


----------



## zebba

I like the idea of putting the brewery through it's paces.

Shall we start throwing around ideas for a brew project? I'm voting for something different from the normal pale or golden ale. Bock? Wit? dubbel? Is KISS a better approach? I'd be happy to do the TTLL from last time actually. I have plans for that one. Eis the fker.

On the meat front, does anyone have a guy? If we settle this quick, I might be able to get access to some farm butchered lamb or beef at mates rates? (mates with the butcher AND the farmer). It would need to be decided upon ASAP though (i.e what cuts we want, how much, etc).


----------



## Fents

im trying to get a whole pig to throw on. rooks reckons he has a guy but i dunno....one thing your right on tho it does need to be sorted asap.


----------



## Leigh

Will bring wood, have a big arse tarp if needed too...and of course the obligatory keg...


----------



## Fents

20kg Pig is all sorted via Rook. Cheers mate.


----------



## Leigh

How big a tarp do you need Fents?


----------



## zebba

Fents said:


> 20kg Pig is all sorted via Rook. Cheers mate.


Even better


----------



## Fents

not big ass big...backyards not massive we just need to run it from the side of the roof and tie it to a tree in the school so we have a bit of extra cover. say the area in 7-8m long and about 3-4m wide we need to cover.


----------



## Leigh

Think my big one is about 7 x 3 m Can chuck it in


----------



## therook

Pigs organised

Fents i'll need some floor space or even the spare bed....i may even crash the friday night so i can shoot oven to pick up the pig in the morning, easier from town than from Tallarook.

Rook


----------



## Wardhog

I've got a tarp if you need it too - 3x4


----------



## Fents

yer all good mate cruise over friday, im taking fri and monday off...i'll get doggie and dingo to cruise over to and we can do some practice drinking on the friday and setup.


----------



## andycostin

Fents,

Even though I'm a newbie I'll put my name down for some floor if that's cool? 

If there's anything else that's needed am happy to assist - not sure but I may be able to get hold of some firewood, just a matter of bringing it back to melbourne from the farm the week before...

Andy


----------



## Leigh

Andy Costin said:


> Fents,
> 
> Even though I'm a newbie I'll put my name down for some floor if that's cool?
> 
> If there's anything else that's needed am happy to assist - not sure but I may be able to get hold of some firewood, just a matter of bringing it back to melbourne from the farm the week before...
> 
> Andy



Don't stress about firewood mate, I've got 12 cubic metres sitting there all nicely split. will load up the back of the wagon and drop at Fents place


----------



## manticle

Happy to contribute something - potentially in the way of food. Not sure yet how long I'm staying.

Bottling my contribution this weekend - it's been dry hopped for the last week of cold conditioning. I have my back up fermenting away in case but feedback I got on the first batch and the taste of this one from the secondary all bode well for my hoppy ESB based on Young's special london ale.


----------



## Cocko

Article edited for my contributions!

Cheers!


----------



## wakkatoo

I'll reserve a section of grass for the swag if I can Fents. Will see how stocks are looking for any kegs to bring otherwise I'll have some local craft brews in the esky. Got a thing for white rabbit atm.

I can bring a bronco tap if its needed, and more than happy to bring some food


----------



## Cocko

Random offer:

I have recently changed jobs and now work at/run the company who did the AHB: 'Simple Really' merch product from the bulk buy late last year...

Anyway, if we had demand, and could agree upon print in time :blink: I could organise black tees printed, with one colour print front and back for about $24 a tee... IF we could get 25+. [Next price break at 50 = would get tee down to about $17]

PLEASE note I am not spruking here, I would not be making a cent - just supplying a commemorative tee at cost as a service.

Anyway, just a thought... throwing it out there.

Also, we would need about 3 weeks lead time.

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> 20kg Pig is all sorted via Rook. Cheers mate.



Still need me bright and early on saturday for any prep work?!? :icon_cheers: 

Btw, i can bring my keg-o-cider on friday too with the proviso it has fridge space. Otherwise, i'll just bring a buttload of beer/cider in grolsch swingtops for consumption!


----------



## fcmcg

If SWMBO won't pick me up , i'd prob like a place to crash...can do the cab of the ute or a spare room/space...
I'll have a 9 litre party keg of ESB plus also maybe 9 litres of something else...maybe a dark ale...we'll see...
Can bring my single tap jockey box just a bucket with ice....
I'm happy to put bucks in for the piggy...
I'm also happy to do some munchie / entree / thingo....
I WOULD REALLY LIKE A T-SHIRT !!! lol
Happy to pay whatever as long as the design is cool !
So looking forward to this shebang
And meeting you blokes/gals
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Kleiny

Space to crash would be good. The usual me and swag

Can bring a baymaree fents if you think its useful

Kleiny


----------



## Fents

For all those needing to crash im sure we will find you some floor space, bring a swag or a sleeping bag / pillow.

@ Kleiny - dont think we'll need the baymarie

@ 4* - the more help the better mate - defiantly fridge space for your cider

@ everyone - just bring whatever you can, bronco taps, pluto guns, jockey box's etc...i'll sort out some keg space, most likely bins / tubs filled with ice

I'll come up with a price for the spit - everyone should bring some sort of nibbles tho - if everyone wants eggs and bacon in the morning someone should orgainse that too.


----------



## brendo

well I have just done the final check with Mission Control and I have been granted a leave pass, so I will def be there on the day - will possibly snatch some floor space, will see how we go.

Will def bring a keg - will depend on what I have in qty that is good by the time it rolls around, will bring picnic tap set-up to run it.

Now I just gotta get the damn swap beer fermenting - it's brewed, just waiting for fermenting space - beer in there currently is taking it's sweet arse time to finish out.

Brendo


----------



## Fents

when i click edit on this wiki - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=122

it all comes up with no spaces and all nerd code like....when i edited it yesterday it was really easy to edit all layed out nice...can someone fix it so it dosnt hurt my brain?


----------



## zebba

Fents said:


> when i click edit on this wiki - http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=122
> 
> it all comes up with no spaces and all nerd code like....when i edited it yesterday it was really easy to edit all layed out nice...can someone fix it so it dosnt hurt my brain?


I'm on it. Give me a few minutes.


----------



## zebba

K, it's fixed.

All the tags that should be in square brackets were in greater than/less than brackets. So for MOST of it it was just a simple find and replace. List items didn't work though, so I did them manually, cause, you know, doing it manually is easier then figuring out what the right tag is.


----------



## Fents

thanks zebbski.


----------



## chris.taylor.98

I'm trying to grab a lift with Brendo, so looks like I will be needing some floorspace as well.

Kegs ... I don't have enough empty ones (in fact no empty ones and two beers in fermenters waiting to be kegged) so will take this opportunity to offload something appropriate.

Food - will think of something.

Looking forward to it.

BTW I am going to put up my hand to host the next case swap ... lets put it this way, can guarantee that there will be no problems getting permission now that SWMBO no longers needs to BO.


----------



## notung

I'm really sorry to do this, but as warned I'm pulling out of the swap. Yes I've had lots of notice, but am just having some trouble brewing at the moment and have no come back from my shelf-shattering brew loss disaster.

I've crossed #12 off the list. I will make it up to people by brewing something special and letting it age for a future swap.


----------



## wakkatoo

Ahh bugger Notung, although it may work in my favour as I seem to have a lot of yeast cake at the bottom of the fermenter, affecting the amount of bottles. Gonna be a close call I think!

Oh, and for food - seeing as I'm in the heart of potato farming, I'll bring some form of starchy accompaniment to the spit :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg

Righto... My amber is cold crashing for a week, then bottle. Will post the recipe in the recipe thread later. Gotta cube of Tonys lcba clone as a backup that I'll pitch this week.

I'm happy to provide any of my surplus grain as listed on the wiki. I'm happy to bring some food too. Any ideas on what to bring? I'll be getting a lift to and from.


----------



## manticle

Bottled last night.

Got exactly 27 full bottles and 1 which was 3/4 full. I need at least one tester (not giving 26 other brewers beer I haven't tried) which the 3/4 bottle will be. If I need to check it again I will substitute my back up beer in although highly likely I can arrange it so that I don't take home one of my own.

The traditional extra bottle for the host will need to be a back up. Originally brewed just under 25 litres but racking losses, trub losses etc got it down to <22.

Seems to taste good - spewing I don't have a few extra but I'll just have to brew another.


----------



## haysie

What is the latest count?


----------



## manticle

27 I think.


----------



## wakkatoo

manticle said:


> Bottled last night.
> 
> Got exactly 27 full bottles and 1 which was 3/4 full. I need at least one tester (not giving 26 other brewers beer I haven't tried) which the 3/4 bottle will be. If I need to check it again I will substitute my back up beer in although highly likely I can arrange it so that I don't take home one of my own.
> 
> The traditional extra bottle for the host will need to be a back up. Originally brewed just under 25 litres but racking losses, trub losses etc got it down to <22.
> 
> Seems to taste good - spewing I don't have a few extra but I'll just have to brew another.



Exactly the same position I'm in!


----------



## [email protected]

I bottled my contribution just over a week ago. Got a few to spare so will be able to check if everything is tasting good in a week or so.

I've a got a few beers for the swap day to bring also ... a dubbel, an american amber, some pale, and a few old bottles of some strong american brown.

I'm thinking foodwise I can bring a big greek salad.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Wardhog

I live about a $20 cab ride from Fents, and have 2 bedrooms and a couch/lounge room floor that I'm offering up if anyone finds Fents' place full. You'd best bring a swag or something though, I only have one air mattress. You might find yourself sleeping on a 2 seater couch or kids bed otherwise.


----------



## Fents

Wardhog said:


> I live about a $20 cab ride from Fents, and have 2 bedrooms and a couch/lounge room floor that I'm offering up if anyone finds Fents' place full. You'd best bring a swag or something though, I only have one air mattress. You might find yourself sleeping on a 2 seater couch or kids bed otherwise.



Top Offer mate. B)


----------



## Fents

someone broke the wiki again...


----------



## [email protected]

Tasted my case swap brew just before ... went down pretty good. Can now relax and look forward to the big day...
:chug: 

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Fents

mcook said:


> Tasted my case swap brew just before ... went down pretty good. Can now relax and look forward to the big day...
> :chug:
> 
> Cheers
> Mal




yep tasted and bottled mine this arvo too. tasting beautifull...citra hop bomb. cant wait.


----------



## haysie

my count =27? is that still right.
Checking out the thread recipes and post`s I am looking forward to an awesome caseswap of beers.


----------



## Fourstar

well im just about to weigh out my dry hops for the 'suprise beer'. 15g each of C and C about to hit the beer. Turns out its at 7% ABV! Noooiiiiiiice!

Ok, new hint. Its an "IPA". The brewery doesnt call it that, but BJCP guidelines does. so i guess you have a choice of....

Bells Two-Hearted Ale, AleSmith IPA, Russian River Blind Pig IPA, Stone IPA, Three Floyds Alpha King, Great Divide Titan IPA, Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA, Victory Hop Devil, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Anderson Valley Hop Ottin, Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA, Founders Centennial IPA, Anchor Liberty Ale, Harpoon IPA, Avery IPA


Fents! Congrats on the Insemination bud! :icon_chickcheers: 

Heres to you new whipping boy or girl in the brewery! Looks like your hosting gift Barleywine is now a congratulations barleywine! Something you can hold onto and enjoy hopefully after a short labour come less than nine months time! Again, best wishes to yourself and Rach!


----------



## WarmBeer

Three and a half weeks to go guys! I'm excited!!!

Anybody who doesn't have themselves sorted by now better pull their finger out. It's not too late to stump something up.

To our generous host, Fents (and partner), congratulations on the conception. Your wife is very understanding, allowing you to still have 30 drunk blokes over while 4 months pregnant.


----------



## Maple

OK, so no one else is playing, I might as well eh?

So given the red, we can eliminate the strikeouts...


Fourstar said:


> well im just about to weigh out my dry hops for the 'suprise beer'. 15g each of C and C about to hit the beer. Turns out its at 7% ABV! Noooiiiiiiice!
> 
> Ok, new hint. *Its an "IPA". The brewery doesnt call it that,* but BJCP guidelines does. so i guess you have a choice of....
> 
> Bells Two-Hearted Ale, AleSmith IPA, Russian River Blind Pig IPA, Stone IPA, Three Floyds Alpha King, Great Divide Titan IPA, Bear Republic Racer 5 IPA, Victory Hop Devil, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Anderson Valley Hop Ottin, Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA, Founders Centennial IPA, Anchor Liberty Ale, Harpoon IPA, Avery IPA


Given the Green, I reckon I know what it is, but for those playing at home, I won't give it away.


----------



## Kleiny

i dont care as long as its good,

oH and on the subject of good i have an announcement.

*Code name: Operation Mongoose 19L in attendance* 

cant wait for the mishap and mayhem and may we all watch our sanitation issues  (4* and others know this quote)

Kleiny


----------



## Siborg

Just tasted my amber ale... basically a JS amber ale knockup. It's not too bad. I wouldn't call it great either, but its drinkable. Its got some bitterness, which is quickly masked by a decent hint of crystal. There is a very subtle late williamette flav/aroma too, but very subtle. 

Its not bad, I'm just not sure if its good enough to pass round to all you guys. By the way, besides the ingredients I am 100% happy about my process making this beer. It is sooo clear! I've never had a beer that clear before, just a week of cold crashing then bottled. It fermented a little on the colder side and maybe finished a tad higher than I was hoping for. I got 1.010 and was aiming for 1.008.

I have a backup brewing (Tonys LCBA), which may need a week or so after the swap. I said to myself I didn't want to have to do that to you guys, but circumstances prevented me from brewing enough.


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> *Code name: Operation Mongoose 19L in attendance*


Mmmmm Tasty! Good work special K.


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> i dont care as long as its good,
> oH and on the subject of good i have an announcement.
> *Code name: Operation Mongoose 19L in attendance*
> cant wait for the mishap and mayhem and may we all watch our sanitation issues  (4* and others know this quote)
> Kleiny



Whoo Whoot!!!!! Of course i do Kleiny! Of course i do! :icon_chickcheers: 



Maple said:


> Mmmmm Tasty! Good work special K.



Tasty Indeed! Unfortunatly for you maple... you miss out on my swapper! :beerbang:


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Siborg said:


> Just tasted my amber ale... basically a JS amber ale knockup. It's not too bad. I wouldn't call it great either, but its drinkable. Its got some bitterness, which is quickly masked by a decent hint of crystal. There is a very subtle late williamette flav/aroma too, but very subtle.
> 
> Its not bad, I'm just not sure if its good enough to pass round to all you guys. By the way, besides the ingredients I am 100% happy about my process making this beer. It is sooo clear! I've never had a beer that clear before, just a week of cold crashing then bottled. It fermented a little on the colder side and maybe finished a tad higher than I was hoping for. I got 1.010 and was aiming for 1.008.
> 
> I have a backup brewing (Tonys LCBA), which may need a week or so after the swap. I said to myself I didn't want to have to do that to you guys, but circumstances prevented me from brewing enough.



Hmmm ... Amber Ale :icon_drool2: ... another one of my favs. 

Anyway don't talk it down before we've had a chance to try ... thats our job  No one is expecting every beer to be a best of show material. 

Got to say looks like a really good line up in this swap ...


----------



## Fourstar

Chris Taylor said:


> Hmmm ... Amber Ale :icon_drool2: ... another one of my favs.



Bairds medium crystal, for the win!

Two beers in this swap showcasing high amounts of this crystal used in their grist. Mine and Siborgs. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer

Chris Taylor said:


> Anyway don't talk it down before we've had a chance to try ... thats our job  No one is expecting every beer to be a best of show material.


Would you believe "Worst in Show" material?

Mine is proving a little "challenged" at the moment. I believe a combination of the following contributed:
- First time using my new mash tun
- First time brewing with polenta in the mash
- First time attempting a > 20lt All Grain batch
- And lastly, only just discovered my thermometer I used at the time was 4-5 degrees out. Yup, 67 deg mash temp I nailed could have been in reality anything up to 72 deg.

Anyway, it's bottled now, and I'm hoping time heals _some_ wounds.

If nothing else, I look forward to constructive criticism. It's alright, it's not Masterchef, so I promise not to cry...


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> If nothing else, I look forward to constructive criticism. It's alright, it's not Masterchef, so I promise not to cry...



 I was looking forward to some waterworks!


----------



## manticle

Tasted my 3/4 full tester bottle the other day and it's come out as planned. Much clearer than my test batch.

Just before the swap I will double check one more bottle which means I will miss out on getting my own swap beer back. Better that than give everyone rubbish. I can sub with something else or just get back 26 bottles. I'll have to have an extra bottle of something else for the host (which may be another ESB - have one ready to bottle).

I do have some back up stuff in case things go south for some inexplicable reason but so far I'm pretty happy.


----------



## Fents

just to clarify no one has to bring me beer for being the host, if everyone just has a good time im happy (and pays for meat). there is ALWAYS beer left over the next day and usually keeps the host going for the next week so yea dont bring me anything espically please cause i'll just tell you to crack it open there and then and share it


----------



## manticle

Well I'll just bring extra beer for sharing then (so long as I think it's worth sharing)


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> just to clarify no one has to bring me beer for being the host, if everyone just has a good time im happy (and pays for meat). there is ALWAYS beer left over the next day and usually keeps the host going for the next week so yea dont bring me anything espically please cause i'll just tell you to crack it open there and then and share it



Execpt for the baby barleywine you where going to get anyway. 

BTW, the cider is going to hit the fridge for a crash chill tonight! Whoot Whoot!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> just to clarify no one has to bring me beer for being the host...


But... how else am I going to get rid of the sh*tty kit'n'kilo beers I brewed 18 months ago that are still sitting in my garage? :lol: 

Seriously man, we know you'll protest, but you know we'll all bring along extra beer for you just the same.


----------



## Siborg

Chris Taylor said:


> Hmmm ... Amber Ale :icon_drool2: ... another one of my favs.
> 
> Anyway don't talk it down before we've had a chance to try ... thats our job  No one is expecting every beer to be a best of show material.
> 
> Got to say looks like a really good line up in this swap ...



I just hope it carbs up a little more. I was aiming for 2.7-2.9 and added around 170-180g of sugar for priming (IIRC). I suppose its hard to judge after a week in the bottle. I've got 29 left, so I'll try another one next week. If I were to brew this one again, definitly a bit more on the bittering and a touch more late. I think I like the crystal maltiness. I think a bit more bittering would help balance it a bit better. I feel it is sort of balanced, it just is tipped a little more towards malty... just slightly. I'll be getting back into brewing regularly, so hopefully I'll have something awesome for the normal Xmas swap.


----------



## manticle

Siborg said:


> I suppose its hard to judge after a week in the bottle.



You just answered your own question S.

Leave the extra bottle till just before the swap so you know exactly what you're giving.

Part of the reason for noobs in swaps (and I've only been to one so I consider myself one as well) is to get feedback on a beer you did your best on. Helps you do better next time.


----------



## wakkatoo

umm, has the address been pm'd yet? Only asking cos I'll be away most of the school holidays and not near a 'puter.
Mines happily carbing up. Everything _seems_ to be ok..hoping it stays that way!

edit - whats the transportation device of choice? A single milk crate with the extras on top, or something else?


----------



## therook

My ALT beer has finished fermenting and will be CCed for the next week and then kegged for the party.....tastes awesome
You wannabe Judges can go for your life and judge it for what its worth. :icon_cheers: 
I will actually be interested in your for and against opinions

Rook


----------



## Cocko

Finally bottled Tuesday night, dry hopped the fermenter for the first time in ages and crash chilled for the first time ever...

Went to bottle, Cleared the tap, then took a sample - Umm.... floating hops bits, little but there. Damn growing lazy and only drinking filtered kegs these days..

Can't we have a keg swap!  

Tasted awesome, bottles are in the hot box so they carb up fo sho. Clarity is nil.

Best result, got 29.5 bottles so will be able to test - not that I can do anything about it in time, if bad but at least I dont have to drink it!! :lol: 




Siborg said:


> I have a backup brewing (Tonys LCBA), which may need a week or so after the swap. I said to myself I didn't want to have to do that to you guys, but circumstances prevented me from brewing enough.



I know where you brewed that beer mate and I wouldn't trust it if it were me! HAHA!


----------



## chris.taylor.98

WarmBeer said:


> Would you believe "Worst in Show" material?
> 
> Mine is proving a little "challenged" at the moment. I believe a combination of the following contributed:
> - First time using my new mash tun
> - First time brewing with polenta in the mash
> - First time attempting a > 20lt All Grain batch
> - And lastly, only just discovered my thermometer I used at the time was 4-5 degrees out. Yup, 67 deg mash temp I nailed could have been in reality anything up to 72 deg.
> 
> Anyway, it's bottled now, and I'm hoping time heals _some_ wounds.
> 
> If nothing else, I look forward to constructive criticism. It's alright, it's not Masterchef, so I promise not to cry...




no damn it .. we want to see tears, and not just those fake for camera ones either

.. I will let you on a little secret Warmbeer. if you just pretend that it was supposed to end up as it is 9 times out of 10 no one knows the difference


----------



## manticle

I swear that band-aid taste is part of the traditional recipe!


----------



## moonshine

Noticed someone's dropped out? I'd love to come although i'm not sure if i'll be around as i'm quite busy in july (going to beechworth then tassie) but i think i'll b round in the middle (round the 17th) have to ask the prettier half I've got a barrel of Oatmeal liquorice molasses stout that i'm bottling tomorrow (been putting it off for two weeks now, jeez i hate bottling) or maybe a hefewizen (also bottling tomorrow). I'll try n let you know tommoza if i can make it..


----------



## Siborg

moonshine said:


> (been putting it off for two weeks now, jeez i hate bottling)


+1

Buying a keg setup later in the year.


----------



## WarmBeer

moonshine said:


> Noticed someone's dropped out? I'd love to come although i'm not sure if i'll be around as i'm quite busy in july (going to beechworth then tassie) but i think i'll b round in the middle (round the 17th) have to ask the prettier half I've got a barrel of Oatmeal liquorice molasses stout that i'm bottling tomorrow (been putting it off for two weeks now, jeez i hate bottling) or maybe a hefewizen (also bottling tomorrow). I'll try n let you know tommoza if i can make it..


Hey Moonshine,

More than happy to have you plug in a gap if you've got one ready to go. Even moreso if it's Oatmeal, Liquorice, and Molasses Stout. Drool...


----------



## seemax

Finally bottled the steam beer tonight... 29 x PET's and carb drops coz I was feeling lazy.

The yeast didn't even get a chance to breath as it was scooped and pitched straight into a CAP !


----------



## Fourstar

Well the IPA hit the fridge this morning after having to clear some room. Planning on a thursday night filter, force carb and bottling on saturday morning if i have the time and assuing i get the carbonation right. Ive got a virgin box of Coopers PETs raring to go and 9 which have been cleaned and ready for sanitiser come bottling. I just hope i have enough beer as all of my other kegs have been drained dry! <_< 

If you did the math on my bottles, 15+9 = 24. Yes, there are 4 other bottles which are going to be my Home grown hop American wheat whcih actually blew dry lastnight.

On a side note, anyone up for a barleywine as a substitution if i run short?


----------



## Fents

will PM the address out tommrow (01/07)...if someone feels like making me a list of all names coming so i can cut and paste it into the CC box on my message that would be ace. (I'll PM dane about letting me do a bulk mail)


----------



## Wardhog

How's the overnighter count, Fents? You got enough room or not?


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> will PM the address out tommrow (01/07)...if someone feels like making me a list of all names coming so i can cut and paste it into the CC box on my message that would be ace. (I'll PM dane about letting me do a bulk mail)



you dont need to pm dane, you can send to a max of 30 in the cc box! 

1. WarmBeer - American Porter - Yep
2. Zebba - Fuggled Amber Ale - Probably
3. Fourstar - Flat Tire Amber Ale The Festivity Ale - As Always
4. Manticle -Probably Young's special London ale clone- Attending
5. Supra-Jim - unknown - hopefully attending
6. sappas - unknown - hopefully attending
7. beerDingo - Slipstream Cream Ale - attending
8. wonderwoman - galaxy pale ale- hopefully attending
9. Kleiny -Rogue Dead Guy Clone (bottle conditioned with pacman yeast for your harvesting pleasure) - At Fents's house hell yeah
10. Brendo - Black Sheeps Riggwelter clone - attending
11. Fents - something not infected - attending
13. Andy Costin - Kolsch - attending
14. seemax - Cascadian Steam Beer - yes
15. Hutch - Belgian Tripel - attending
16. Horner34 - something. hopefully
17. Shimple - APA - hopfully attending
18. mcook - APA or similar - hopefully attending
19. Chris Taylor - English Brown - attending
20. Cocko - APA - naked
21. Haysie - Bohemian Pilsner- wait n see
22. Wardhog - ESB and I will be there
23. Wolfy - 1822 London Ale
24. Siborg - Amber Ale - attending
25. Don Mateo - Dunkelweizen - hopefully
26. Wakkatoo - Schwarzbier - attending and swagging on the lawn
27. Fergthebrewer - Oatmeal stout - i will be there

So looking at the list of names that did not say they are not attending, we have the following for your distribution list (confirmed correct spelling):

WarmBeer
Zebba
Fourstar
manticle
Supra-Jim
sappas
beerDingo
wonderwoman
Kleiny
brendo
Andy Costin
seemax
Hutch
horner34
shimple
mcook
Chris Taylor
Cocko
haysie
Wardhog
Wolfy
Siborg
Don Mateo
wakkatoo
fergthebrewer
Rook
Maple
Leigh
Quintrex 



EDIT: forgot to add the non swap attendees!


----------



## Fents

Wardhog said:


> How's the overnighter count, Fents? You got enough room or not?



sleep is for the weak, not for the weekend.......... hahaha just jokes.

not sure yet mate, will prob have to just see on the day. any extra's i will definatly offload your way though.

thanks 4* for doing that.


----------



## Fents

wife said she's staying at her friends this year so its defiantly game on.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> wife said she's staying at her friends this year so its defiantly game on.



That sounds dangerous Fents mah boy!


----------



## therook

I'm coming even though 4star left me off the list

Rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> I'm coming even though 4star left me off the list
> 
> Rook



dont worry mate you and doggie are there no excuses :kooi: (gotta love that new kooi smiley! biggups dane!)


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> I'm coming even though 4star left me off the list
> 
> Rook




you are on the list  

just stuffed up 'therook'


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> So looking at the list of names that did not say they are not attending, we have the following for your distribution list (confirmed correct spelling):


At this stage I plan to be there with my (and Haysie's, if he's still off fishing) beer, however, I'm not sure I'll be able to stay long, it really depends on SWMBO, and it doesn't help that we have plans for Sunday either.


----------



## haysie

Wolfy said:


> At this stage I plan to be there with my (and Haysie's, if he's still off fishing) beer, however, I'm not sure I'll be able to stay long, it really depends on SWMBO, and it doesn't help that we have plans for Sunday either.




Still fishing the comp weekend down at gippy. I`ll pm you next week and organise to get my beer over to you. Thanks :icon_cheers:


----------



## scott_penno

Is anyone interested in a bit of a hop swap at the case swap? I have a handful of Chinook rhizomes to swap...

sap.


----------



## Fents

sappas said:


> Is anyone interested in a bit of a hop swap at the case swap? I have a handful of Chinook rhizomes to swap...
> 
> sap.



your welcome to dig up my zhomes on the day and split them...cascade, tetnang and cluster + chinook on offer.


----------



## beerDingo

Fents, I'll be in for some Cascade if you cut em up, otherwise I'll get a cutting when they take off.



Fents said:


> your welcome to dig up my zhomes on the day and split them...cascade, tetnang and cluster + chinook on offer.


----------



## moonshine

cleared it all, am now able to attend so if its not too late put me on the list, attending with 28 bottles of Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout, and some other beers (probs some wit and some hefeweizen) Cheers


----------



## WarmBeer

moonshine said:


> cleared it all, am now able to attend so if its not too late put me on the list, attending with 28 bottles of Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout, and some other beers (probs some wit and some hefeweizen) Cheers


Not too late, just make sure you update the list on the wiki.

If you don't hear from Fent's for his address, PM me before the date and I'll make sure you know where to go.


----------



## manticle

moonshine said:


> cleared it all, am now able to attend so if its not too late put me on the list, attending with 28 bottles of Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout, and some other beers (probs some wit and some hefeweizen) Cheers



Most welcome but unless someone else drops out, you'll be getting my back up beer -either ESB or American Brown. I'll have to see which tastes best closer to the swap.


----------



## Fourstar

moonshine said:


> cleared it all, am now able to attend so if its not too late put me on the list, attending with 28 bottles of Oatmeal Liquorice Molasses Stout, and some other beers (probs some wit and some hefeweizen) Cheers



dang, just when i thaught i would get a keeper bottle to enter into pale ale mania! 

will be good to see another new face at the swap!


----------



## Wonderwoman

Fourstar said:


> dang, just when i thaught i would get a keeper bottle to enter into pale ale mania!
> 
> will be good to see another new face at the swap!



I think he was already on the swap list, just updated to 'attending'??? :unsure: there still only appears to be 27 swappers.


----------



## moonshine

no i wasn't (just thretend to earler in the thred) -- now theres 28...
might have to bring some o my name sake's apple water for thouse who like the hard stuff.


----------



## Fents

address and details have been messaged out to everyone. if you did not recieve a message post in this thread and i'll send it to you...or forever hold you're peace.


----------



## moonshine

message me pls.


----------



## moonshine

Cheers look forward to meeting you all (and all your beer) :drinks:


----------



## therook

moonshine said:


> Cheers look forward to meeting you all (and all your beer) :drinks:



Kleiny, can you bring some chips to share with Fents  

Rook


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> Kleiny, can you bring some chips to share with Fents
> 
> Rook



says the lightweight that crash's out at his own hosted swap before 11pm. LIGHTWEIGHT ROOKY.


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> says the lightweight that crash's out at his own hosted swap before 11pm. LIGHTWEIGHT ROOKY.



That was a poppy nap.....


----------



## Wardhog

therook said:


> That was a poppy nap.....



Don't listen to the haters, Rook. Allowances must be made for the old and the old-at-heart.


----------



## WarmBeer

Wardhog said:


> Don't listen to the haters, Rook. Allowances must be made for the oldweak and the old-at-hearttea-totallers.


There, fixed that for ya


----------



## brettprevans

Fents said:


> address and details have been messaged out to everyone. if you did not recieve a message post in this thread and i'll send it to you...or forever hold you're peace.


or just follow the bob marley music and your nose and you'll get there.



therook said:


> That was a poppy nap.....


from what i heard you tore it up at the qld caseswap rooky. have you recovered yet?


----------



## Kleiny

therook said:


> Kleiny, can you bring some chips to share with Fents
> 
> Rook


DORITOS






Something like this rooky im guessing

I will be there around 1800-1830 have to finish day shift first but might get of early for good behaviour.


----------



## Fents

bloody hell its going to be a mess by the time you roll up.


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> I will be there around 1800-1830 have to finish day shift first but might get of early for good behaviour.


sounds like you need some poor bloke to make sure Operation Mongoose makes it there, If you want to drop it off this week, I'd be willing to be your kegs cartage to Fents'...


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> I will be there around 1800-1830 have to finish day shift first but might get of early for good behaviour.





Fents said:


> bloody hell its going to be a mess by the time you roll up.



Looks like Kleiny will be organising the bottles! :lol:


----------



## brendo

Maple said:


> sounds like you need some poor bloke to make sure Operation Mongoose makes it there, If you want to drop it off this week, I'd be willing to be your kegs cartage to Fents'...



Of course, taking OH&S restrictions into account, you would need to drink a considerable amount of said keg to ensure that it was within safe lifting limits for you to actually get it there... h34r:


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> sounds like you need some poor bloke to make sure Operation Mongoose makes it there, If you want to drop it off this week, I'd be willing to be your kegs cartage to Fents'...


... and in a miraculous turnaround, Maple decides to put a beer in the case swap at the last minute.

Suspiciously, it tastes remarkably like Kleiny's Operation Mongoose.

:lol:


----------



## Maple

brendo said:


> Of course, taking OH&S restrictions into account, you would need to drink a considerable amount of said keg to ensure that it was within safe lifting limits for you to actually get it there... h34r:


Shhhhh... I'm all about safety...



WarmBeer said:


> ... and in a miraculous turnaround, Maple decides to put a beer in the case swap at the last minute.
> 
> Suspiciously, it tastes remarkably like Kleiny's Operation Mongoose.
> 
> :lol:


 nice,


----------



## Kleiny

Maple said:


> sounds like you need some poor bloke to make sure Operation Mongoose makes it there, If you want to drop it off this week, I'd be willing to be your kegs cartage to Fents'...



All my concerns have been well expressed by my fellow swappers.

not much chance of unlocking the keg before i arrive hopefully a bit earlier but only if i can get some coverage before i leave work.


----------



## fcmcg

What time does this swap kick off ?
SWMBO may drop me off...and pick me up...as...we may have a family function in the evening ( i told pepole i had something on ...but they ignored me... I did warn them i may be smashed....)
So i may only be there untill 6...we'll see..
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Leigh

Fents said:


> your welcome to dig up my zhomes on the day and split them...cascade, tetnang and cluster + chinook on offer.






beerDingo said:


> Fents, I'll be in for some Cascade if you cut em up, otherwise I'll get a cutting when they take off.



Might take a cascade 'zome off your hands too Fents


----------



## Wolfy

sappas said:


> Is anyone interested in a bit of a hop swap at the case swap? I have a handful of Chinook rhizomes to swap...





Fents said:


> your welcome to dig up my zhomes on the day and split them...cascade, tetnang and cluster + chinook on offer.


If you find someone to dig them up, I'll bring a Mt Hood to swap for Tettnang.


----------



## Fents

guys n gal....wolfy wants to know what time the actual swapping will be done as he has to bail early...

can everyone try and get their swaps there by 1pm or 2pm at the latest?

Warmbeer what time will you be there to do the swapping? You do realise you are the OP of this thread and therefore head swapper yea?


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> guys n gal....wolfy wants to know what time the actual swapping will be done as he has to bail early...
> 
> can everyone try and get their swaps there by 1pm or 2pm at the latest?
> 
> Warmbeer what time will you be there to do the swapping? You do realise you are the OP of this thread and therefore head swapper yea?



What about the 6PM Kleiny problem?


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> Warmbeer what time will you be there to do the swapping? You do realise you are the OP of this thread and therefore head swapper yea?


Will be there about 2:00, depending upon how many times "Metro Apologises..." on my trip there.

And have no fear, I have been breaking out my old Year 12 maths books, and trying to remember how to count up to 28.


----------



## Fents

Kleiny your swaps coming early or late?


----------



## Fourstar

OK, If i get to fents place bright and early, *I *will begin the 'line up' of swap bottles from everyone who has pre dropped off their swaps.

When you arrive you simply unpack yours, next in line. That way, some poor bastard doesnt have to break their back doing it alone. Once all 28 beers have arrived, we then collect our bottles in an *orderly manner, reboxed to take home

Also, make sure your bottles have the NUMBER ontop of the bottles, not on the side, neck, base, but ontop of the bottle cap.



*you should always do this one at a time. It's too easy for somone to take the same swap beer twice, especially when people bottle in mixes of PET, coopers, VB, '70 crownies of varying shapes and sizes. Remember, we will be consuming alcohol. Thats one surefire way to make it difficult to count to 28.


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> OK, If i get to fents place bright and early, *I *will begin the 'line up' of swap bottles from everyone who has pre dropped off their swaps.
> 
> When you arrive you simply unpack yours, next in line. That way, some poor bastard doesnt have to break their back doing it alone. Once all 28 beers have arrived, we then collect our bottles in an *orderly manner, reboxed to take home
> 
> Also, make sure your bottles have the NUMBER ontop of the bottles, not on the side, neck, base, but ontop of the bottle cap.
> 
> 
> 
> *you should always do this one at a time. It's too easy for somone to take the same swap beer twice, especially when people bottle in mixes of PET, coopers, VB, '70 crownies of varying shapes and sizes. Remember, we will be consuming alcohol. Thats one surefire way to make it difficult to count to 28.


You trying to cut my lunch already, Foustar? :lol: 

We gotta remember (or be sober enough) to take a photo, it's always impressive seeing 588 litres of beer just sitting there.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> You trying to cut my lunch already, Foustar? :lol:
> 
> We gotta remember (or be sober enough) to take a photo, it's always impressive seeing 588 litres of beer just sitting there.



Nope just starting your job!  

Hey! I'm happy to delete my post and have everyone leave them in their boxes for you to sort when you arrive?


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> Nope just starting your job!
> 
> Hey! I'm happy to delete my post and have everyone leave them in their boxes for you to sort when you arrive?




Warmbeer, everyone needs a Bitch and 4star is the one for you :lol: 

Rook


----------



## Kleiny

Fourstar said:


> What about the 6PM Kleiny problem?






Fents said:


> Kleiny your swaps coming early or late?



At the moment 6pm will be the earliest i can get there however i can have the bottles in Sunbury anytime between now and then if somebody is close and can take them to fents earlier thats fine.

Im still trying to get there earlier but i doubt that will be by 2pm. 

I should be going to the G for Cats v Hawks next weekend and could drop them somewhere between the north of Melb and the G. Just throwing options out there.

Kleiny


----------



## Siborg

will be there for sure. Probably getting somone to drop me off/pick up or taxi.

I have 28 bottles of my aussie amber ale ready to go and not infected. Looking forward to it.


----------



## [email protected]

Kleiny said:


> At the moment 6pm will be the earliest i can get there however i can have the bottles in Sunbury anytime between now and then if somebody is close and can take them to fents earlier thats fine.
> 
> Im still trying to get there earlier but i doubt that will be by 2pm.
> 
> I should be going to the G for Cats v Hawks next weekend and could drop them somewhere between the north of Melb and the G. Just throwing options out there.
> 
> Kleiny



Hey Kleiny,

I live in Pascoe Vale, not too far from from the freeway, if you want to drop your swaps off at my place on the way to the footy. I'll probably be showing up around 1pm on the swap day at a guess.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Kleiny

mcook said:


> Hey Kleiny,
> 
> I live in Pascoe Vale, not too far from from the freeway, if you want to drop your swaps off at my place on the way to the footy. I'll probably be showing up around 1pm on the swap day at a guess.
> 
> Cheers
> Mal



PM me your address and that will solve the problem, it will be Sat 10th sometime before lunch as the game kicks off at 2

Kleiny


----------



## Fourstar

Kleiny said:


> At the moment 6pm will be the earliest i can get there however i can have the bottles in Sunbury anytime between now and then if somebody is close and can take them to fents earlier thats fine.
> Im still trying to get there earlier but i doubt that will be by 2pm.
> I should be going to the G for Cats v Hawks next weekend and could drop them somewhere between the north of Melb and the G. Just throwing options out there.
> Kleiny




Or my place in Abbotsford. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Kleiny

which ever is easiest to get to


----------



## Maple

Kleiny said:


> which ever is easiest to get to


you could drop the mongoose off too... you know, in the name of settling the yeast...


----------



## [email protected]

Kleiny said:


> which ever is easiest to get to



Address PM'ed. I should be home, I'll let you decide if it's the most convenient place to drop off (I'm about 3-4 minutes from Bell St freeway exit).

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Kleiny

Maple: yep i think if mcook can fit it in i might drop it off as well as long as i get it carbed by then. I made a double batch and am already drinking one part of it know.

1 half was with Cal common yeast and 1 was with pacman. The pacman one it going to the swap but i will bring a couple of bottles of the other for some to compare.


----------



## Fents

swap should be all done and dusted by 2.30 wolfy


----------



## fcmcg

Anyone live over Yarraville way that is going to the swap and could give me a lift ?
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Hutch

Taking this on a slight tangent... we need to start throwing around some recipe ideas for the brewday.
The wiki page shows we'll have enough equipment/ingredients/helpers, so all we need is a recipe to crank out.

Personally I'd be keen on a big AIPA, what with all the C-hops on offer.
Other preferences?


----------



## manticle

Altbier
Dunkelweizen
Doppelbock


----------



## [email protected]

Kleiny said:


> Maple: yep i think if mcook can fit it in i might drop it off as well as long as i get it carbed by then. I made a double batch and am already drinking one part of it know.
> 
> 1 half was with Cal common yeast and 1 was with pacman. The pacman one it going to the swap but i will bring a couple of bottles of the other for some to compare.



Presume you are talking about a keg? I should have plenty of space in the jeep.

Cheers
Mal


----------



## Siborg

Hutch said:


> Taking this on a slight tangent... we need to start throwing around some recipe ideas for the brewday.
> The wiki page shows we'll have enough equipment/ingredients/helpers, so all we need is a recipe to crank out.
> 
> Personally I'd be keen on a big AIPA, what with all the C-hops on offer.
> Other preferences?


I'm not too fussed. Just let me know if grain is needed, and I'll bring it.


----------



## andycostin

I feel like a bastard newbie to have to do this so close to the swap, but am going to have to cancel on attending the swap, and whilst I want to try to, I don't think I'm going to be able to even organise to get the beers dropped off to someone's place. 

I don't like making excuses, but the truth is I've had some major issues with work in the past 2 weeks with stuff all time off which has followed onto some personal issues that have come up... I can't really elaborate.

Sorry if it's going to cause any inconveniences...

I hope you guys will accept this apology, and I'll do my best of making it up to you all at the next event...


----------



## Fourstar

Andy Costin said:


> I hope you guys will accept this apology, and I'll do my best of making it up to you all at the next event...




it happens and is expected with these things. Unfortunatly you are the first to pull out late but dont worry, it wont restrict you from having another attack at it next time.

In other news, my AIPA has been bottled and ready to go. If you remember my last AIPA (if you where in that swap). Its a completely different beast. The nose has way less citrus and more of the 'dank' qualities the US folk speak of. Right up Fents ally! :lol: 

For those that dont like IPAs or US hop heavy beers (warmbeer)  i have 4 bottles of my house grown hop american wheat (no, not a weizenyeast) which was an absolute cracker to make up the numbers.

Tasting some dregs of the IPA now it seems like its around a fortnight away from mellowng to its peak. So come the swap, she should be ready to drink! :beerbang:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> For those that dont like IPAs or US hop heavy beers (warmbeer)  i have 4 bottles of my house grown hop american wheat (no, not a weizenyeast) which was an absolute cracker to make up the numbers.


I like hoppy beers, I just don't like drinking freshly mown lawn 

Andy, no problems mate. It's always a pity when petty things like "life" get in the way of good drinking time, but we'll understand :icon_cheers:


----------



## zebba

Or IBU's in double figures. Blouse.


WarmBeer said:


> I like hoppy beers, I just don't like drinking freshly mown lawn
> 
> Andy, no problems mate. It's always a pity when petty things like "life" get in the way of good drinking time, but we'll understand :icon_cheers:


----------



## therook

Hutch said:


> Taking this on a slight tangent... we need to start throwing around some recipe ideas for the brewday.
> The wiki page shows we'll have enough equipment/ingredients/helpers, so all we need is a recipe to crank out.
> 
> Personally I'd be keen on a big AIPA, what with all the C-hops on offer.
> Other preferences?




+1 for Hutchies idea.....AIPA

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer

What about glassware, guys?

Do we need to hire a couple of boxes of standard beer glasses? If so, we will need to charge attendee's a couple of bucks to cover costs.

Fents, you got a local Safeway Liquor you can hire 60 or so glasses? Or has anybody got some hidden under the bed they can bring along?


----------



## Fents

Hutchy we probably can really only use one/my system at my house. My backyard / Deck isnt huge and with about 20-30 blokes stading round drinking it will be hard pressed to get another system in. Maybe right down the backyard but def not on the deck. Welcome to do "back2back" brews on mine, probably could squeeze out 200L's if we wanted.


----------



## WarmBeer

Just updated the Brew Day wiki to fix the HTML formatting again. Not sure why this occurs?

Also, added a section for glassware. If anybody can help out in that regard, let us know.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Also, added a section for glassware. If anybody can help out in that regard, let us know.



Plasitc party cups anyone?

Also on the food front i might try and wrangle SWMBO todo a BIIIIG roast potato salad. :beerbang: We all know salad only works with 'the boys' if its laden with fat and carbohydrates. :lol:


----------



## zebba

I'd only feel comfortable with salad if it had bacon in it.


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> I'd only feel comfortable with salad if it had bacon in it.



I think thats a given.  SWMBO usually adds crispy fried pancetta or prosciutto to it.


----------



## WarmBeer

:icon_offtopic: How can potato salad be deemed a "salad"? It usually consists of potoato, bacon, mayonaise, salt, pepper.

How is this any different, other than the cooking method and temperature, than cooked potato chips dipped in mayonaise and bacon, with salt and pepper? Not that I'm complaining, and I'll probably be first in line for a big helping of potato "salad" on the day, but just cause something's cold and contains vegetables, why do we call it a salad

</end rant>


----------



## zebba

I consider pancetta and prosciutto to be in the "awesome" subset of the greater bacon family 


Fourstar said:


> I think thats a given.  SWMBO usually adds crispy fried pancetta or prosciutto to it.


----------



## Kleiny

Currently carbing up my keg for the day so should be there early along with my swaps, im still looking at a 6pm arrival.

All i ask is that there is some beer left to drink im going to need it.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> How can potato salad be deemed a "salad"? It usually consists of potoato, bacon, mayonaise, salt, pepper.
> How is this any different, other than the cooking method and temperature, than cooked potato chips dipped in mayonaise and bacon, with salt and pepper? Not that I'm complaining, and I'll probably be first in line for a big helping of potato "salad" on the day, but just cause something's cold and contains vegetables, why do we call it a salad
> </end rant>



I know, I know, just eat it! I have the same feelings for pasta salad except pasta salad is like eating jellied noodles with coleslaw. I'd just prefer a good slaw, omit the pasta. Hmm maybe i could do a southern style 'slaw from this american bbq book i got for my bday? "All good things that go with the pig!" :beerbang: 

Usually our potato 'salad' has spring onion or marinated french schallots with rocket or some other leafy green. I'll just be omitting the leafy green for the barbarians.



Zebba said:


> I consider pancetta and prosciutto to be in the "awesome" subset of the greater bacon family



Prost! Prost!

On a side note, i have updated the food and slants on offer page. If anyone has something of interest to swap me (something special like 1469) i'll be doing a mass slanting tonight if i have the chance and i need to redo all of my cultures old cultures. I had a 12 month old 3068 that i slanted before i went overseas which looked dead but produced the creamiest slant i have ever seen. Cant wait to fire it on a weizen someday soon. Damn i love slants! :wub:


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> On a side note, i have updated the food and slants on offer page. If anyone has something of interest to swap me (something special like 1469) i'll be doing a mass slanting tonight if i have the chance and i need to redo all of my cultures old cultures. I had a 12 month old 3068 that i slanted before i went overseas which looked dead but produced the creamiest slant i have ever seen. Cant wait to fire it on a weizen someday soon. Damn i love slants! :wub:


I've got some 1882 Thames Valley II in an Oatmeal Stout as we speak, but I doubt it will be finished in time. 

Suppose I could crop some krausen (pitched it Mon night, so it's pretty active atm), but it would be a first-time effort, so not confident of my processes.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Suppose I could crop some krausen (pitched it Mon night, so it's pretty active atm), *but it would be a first-time effort, so not confident of my processes.*



Thats why i have noted i would like a slant only. :lol: I dont want to get some slurry, use it, and then tip 23L of fermented beer down the drain as its picked something up along the way/airborne inside the bottle/flask. I wouldnt swap slurry/krausen myself just because of that risk. But thanks for the offer WB.


----------



## Siborg

have to have a chat to you, 4*, about slants. I did stacks of em in microbiology class at uni and was wondering what I could use for home use.. uni were really tight on "asceptic transfer"


----------



## therook

I can bring enough glasses.....not a hope in hell i'm paying for a glass  

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> Thats why i have noted i would like a slant only. :lol: I dont want to get some slurry, use it, and then tip 23L of fermented beer down the drain as its picked something up along the way/airborne inside the bottle/flask. I wouldnt swap slurry/krausen myself just because of that risk. But thanks for the offer WB.


Slant snob!


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> have to have a chat to you, 4*, about slants. I did stacks of em in microbiology class at uni and was wondering what I could use for home use.. uni were really tight on "asceptic transfer"



Pretty simple, get yourself an innoculation loop, some vials and rubbing alcohol and away you go. You can get it pretty cheap from proscitech and it pays itself off pretty quickly of you are brewing often enough with different strains. I do all of my slanting next to the stove with the closest burners on. 

I also have some papper towel sprayed with rubbing alcohol for 'resting the loop' if needed and flame it when required. Im not OTT with the sterilstion side of things but work quickly and cleany as i can whilst slanting to try to reduce the risk of transfer. So far i havnt had a dodgy slant yet so things are looking good with my process.


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> Pretty simple, get yourself an innoculation loop, some vials and rubbing alcohol and away you go. You can get it pretty cheap from proscitech and it pays itself off pretty quickly of you are brewing often enough with different strains. I do all of my slanting next to the stove with the closest burners on.
> 
> I also have some papper towel sprayed with rubbing alcohol for 'resting the loop' if needed and flame it when required. Im not OTT with the sterilstion side of things but work quickly and cleany as i can whilst slanting to try to reduce the risk of transfer. So far i havnt had a dodgy slant yet so things are looking good with my process.


Yeah cool. Flaming everything FTW!

What do you use for a medium? Do you make up agar? Or do you suspend in culture?


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> What do you use for a medium? Do you make up agar? Or do you suspend in culture?



Agar, I think its 1.5% agar and 5% DME

e.g. 1L water, 50g DME, 15g agar and a pinch of Ca. 

Considering im boiling the media for 15 mins i'll usually start the water @ 1.2L to allow for boil off to get the correct nutrient concentration.


----------



## Fents

slant thread boys.....


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> slant thread boys.....



Party Pooper!


----------



## Siborg

Fents said:


> slant thread boys.....



Sorry... got sidetracked there a bit.


----------



## zebba

Yeah, save the slant thread for the day pls, cause I wouldn't mind being involved in that discussion, and my browser is doing funny things making discussing stuff in here kinda difficult


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> On a side note, i have updated the food and slants on offer page. If anyone has something of interest to swap me (something special like 1469) i'll be doing a mass slanting tonight if i have the chance and i need to redo all of my cultures old cultures.


I've got a 6m old inoculated-direct-from-vial slant of Pro-103 (ProCulture English Wood Ale) which some have said is more 1469 than 1469 is.
And an as yet still unopened/reslanted slant of never-seen-in-Australia-before Brewlab 1508 yeast.


----------



## Fourstar

Wolfy said:


> I've got a 6m old inoculated-direct-from-vial slant of Pro-103 (ProCulture English Wood Ale) which some have said is more 1469 than 1469 is.
> And an as yet still unopened/reslanted slant of never-seen-in-Australia-before Brewlab 1508 yeast.



interestinnnnngggg wolfy!

interested in a slant swap of anything i have?


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> interestinnnnngggg wolfy!
> 
> interested in a slant swap of anything i have?


I'm sure I can find one or two that I'd find useful. 

I've also got some water-washed saved slurry of both 1968 and Pro-103 that I doubt I'll ever get around to using, so if anyone wants a sample of either those, send me a PM.


----------



## Fourstar

Wolfy said:


> I'm sure I can find one or two that I'd find useful.
> 
> I've also got some water-washed saved slurry of both 1968 and Pro-103 that I doubt I'll ever get around to using, so if anyone wants a sample of either those, send me a PM.



well let us know and i'll slant you a fresh one when i do them tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## WarmBeer

Wolfy said:


> I'm sure I can find one or two that I'd find useful.
> 
> I've also got some water-washed saved slurry of both 1968 and Pro-103 that I doubt I'll ever get around to using, so if anyone wants a sample of either those, send me a PM.


I'll stick my hand up for the 1968 (looooooove that yeast). 

Planning on brewing a Mild after my current Stout-fest (Dry Stout going into the fermenter with a cup of 1882 slurry from the current Oatmeal stout), and I think 1968 is a great one for the style.


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> I'll stick my hand up for the 1968 (looooooove that yeast).



Fullers FTW! :beerbang:


----------



## manticle

If I get a chance I may dig up some rhizomes. Pretty sure I don't have room to plant any more in my yard so not up for a hop swap but more than happy to swap a rhizome with interested parties for slants of interesting yeasts or some malt or hops or somesuch.

Currently have chinook, goldings (UK) hallertau and tettnanger although wolfy gets first dibs on any tett I have. Not sure of the status as yet though so I'll post more when I know.


----------



## Kleiny

i might want some goldings and can swap some cascade if you want.

drinking some of my swap beer now and it is tasteing great i still dont know if its exact on Dead guy but nice.


----------



## manticle

I'll swap for anything BUT another rhizome. No more room in manticle's backyard (and have a newly purchased target in the fridge waiting for spring)


----------



## Kleiny

so what do you want, hops, grain, beer.

i can probably palm off some choc, carahell, carared, spec B malt if you need some.

Name your poison


----------



## manticle

Kleiny said:


> so what do you want, hops, grain, beer.
> 
> i can probably palm off some choc, carahell, carared, spec B malt if you need some.
> 
> Name your poison



Got plenty of specs at the moment. Pale malts always have a place in my brewery, hops always welcome and yeast slants or sanitary slurry will also do the trick.


----------



## Wolfy

manticle said:


> I'll swap for anything BUT another rhizome. No more room in manticle's backyard (and have a newly purchased target in the fridge waiting for spring)


Check the 'brew day' thread thing and let me know if there are any particular yeast slant/slurry that I should bring for you.


----------



## manticle

Hi mate. 1469 equivalent sounds good to me (proculture wood ale??).

Love english yeasts. I'll let you know the success I have digging stuff up prior.


----------



## Fourstar

Im still gobsmacked that we have 27 swappers ACTUALLY swapping! Close to a full house! i wonder if we can rope somone else into joining to make up the full number of 28 before next weekend!


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> i wonder if we can rope somone else into joining to make up the full number of 28 before next weekend!


Were you not just saying that you didn't have enough bottles anyway? could be wrong.


----------



## Wardhog

Fourstar said:


> Im still gobsmacked that we have 27 swappers ACTUALLY swapping! Close to a full house! i wonder if we can rope somone else into joining to make up the full number of 28 before next weekend!



Don't get too excited, there's still a week to go, plenty of time for the 'oh crap gonna hafta pull out sorry guys' to start appearing..


----------



## Fents

i know big mick from our brewery has a porter bottled up in stubbies, i'll ask him if he wants in.....


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> Were you not just saying that you didn't have enough bottles anyway? could be wrong.


Not swapping + not attending = not entitled to comment :lol: 

What happened? Don't let life get in the way of important drinking time, we're going to miss your Canuck wisdoms.


----------



## Fourstar

Maple said:


> Were you not just saying that you didn't have enough bottles anyway? could be wrong.




I was short 4 but made up for em with my Home Grown Hop 'wheat' ale. looks like im only short 3 currently.


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Im still gobsmacked that we have 27 swappers ACTUALLY swapping! Close to a full house! i wonder if we can rope somone else into joining to make up the full number of 28 before next weekend!



Well mine is still touch and go at this stage... tasted it last night and it is tasting better after a week of cold conditioning. Filtered it last night into kegs and now buslily carbing up - so will be tasting it again shortly.

Down to the wire - but if it isn't tasting good, it won't be going in as I am not in the habit of knowingly swapping sub-standard beers with others.

Fingers crossed it is all good - certainly looking better than I thought it would be though a week or two ago.

Brendo


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Well mine is still touch and go at this stage... tasted it last night and it is tasting better after a week of cold conditioning. Filtered it last night into kegs and now buslily carbing up - so will be tasting it again shortly.
> Down to the wire - but if it isn't tasting good, it won't be going in as I am not in the habit of knowingly swapping sub-standard beers with others.
> Fingers crossed it is all good - certainly looking better than I thought it would be though a week or two ago.
> Brendo



I know what its like with touch and go recently, it had better come good brendo! Either way, you will enjoy the swap bbq as a non-swapper if it doesnt!


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> I know what its like with touch and go recently, it had better come good brendo! Either way, you will enjoy the swap bbq as a non-swapper if it doesnt!




yeah I will be there either way... just a matter of whether I am accompanied by swap bottles or not. The main issue is that the temps got away from me very early in the growth phase - stressing the yeast and creating some off flavours.

Fortunately, some of those off flavours seemed to be actual yeast in suspension, as it was tasting much better having got a lot of it to drop out. However I am still not totally convinced.

Fingers crossed the filtering and added carbonation bring it back to something I am reasonably happy with (especially since I did a double batch), otherwise I am gunna be stuck with a lot of crap beer!!


----------



## WarmBeer

..I will let you in on a little secret Brendo...


Chris Taylor said:


> .. I will let you on a little secret Warmbeer. if you just pretend that it was supposed to end up as it is 9 times out of 10 no one knows the difference



:lol:


----------



## Wolfy

brendo said:


> Well mine is still touch and go at this stage


Same with mine actually, we've had the flu pretty badly here and so I didn't want to bottle with that hanging around, so it's been sitting in secondary for much longer than I'd have liked. Good news is that everyone is well now, and hopefully if I bottle within the next few days should be good for the swap.


----------



## brendo

WarmBeer said:


> ..I will let you in on a little secret Brendo...
> 
> 
> :lol:




very true Warmbeer... but i don't typically push for fusels in my beers... there is a small difference to a slightly unexpected result and neglect...


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Fingers crossed the filtering and added carbonation bring it back to something I am reasonably happy with (especially since I did a double batch), otherwise I am gunna be stuck with a lot of crap beer!!





Wolfy said:


> Same with mine actually, we've had the flu pretty badly here and so I didn't want to bottle with that hanging around, so it's been sitting in secondary for much longer than I'd have liked. Good news is that everyone is well now, and hopefully if I bottle within the next few days should be good for the swap.




Shakes fist!!


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Shakes fist!!



That looks uncannily like you... minus the sharpie make-up that is... h34r:


----------



## zebba

Yeah I haven't tried mine yet either... Well, straight out of the fermenter I did, but that was 2 weeks ago.

Will try this weekend. I'm fairly confident, but after the chrissy swap performance I'd rather pull out then hand in something I'm not happy with. And yeah, I did a backup brew for safety - it sucks


----------



## Wonderwoman

I'm not sure if the glass issue has been solved yet or not???

If not, I have a box (23) of standard pub style pot glasses I could bring. I got these glasses for only $0.99 each from "the chef's hat" in south melbourne http://chefshat.shopau.info/catalog/ if someone else wants to buy a suplly for themself.

It'll be a bit of a pain in the arse for me to collect them afterwards though, so I'd prefer not to bring mine if someone who lives closer can supply them.


----------



## zebba

Tested. Very happy.


----------



## mxd

I had mine when it was 4 weeks in the bottle, and thought it was fine, then I changed to a bit of a hop head (my swap has no late/dry hop). Then I tried it a couple of weeks ago and thought I'm not sure (I have/had a cold so lots was tasting bland) so I got my wife to taste it and she thought it was fine. So hopefully it's ok and you can let me know what's wrong with it.


----------



## Fourstar

mxd said:


> I had mine when it was 4 weeks in the bottle, and thought it was fine, then I changed to a bit of a hop head (my swap has no late/dry hop). Then I tried it a couple of weeks ago and thought I'm not sure (I have/had a cold so lots was tasting bland) so I got my wife to taste it and she thought it was fine. So hopefully it's ok and you can let me know what's wrong with it.




Well i polished off one of the cases last weekend and refilled the bottles with XXXX. :icon_cheers: 

Must have been good!


----------



## wakkatoo

Wow, go away for a week and this thread got big..

Fingers are crossed mine is up to the standard. No issues so far and I'm keen for feedback later on. I'm aiming for about a 1.30 -2pm arrival. I tend to take my camera everywhere so if you are hiding from the boss / wife / cops, let me know so I can get your 'best' side 
If we get to 28 swappers, someone will get a substitue, but I'll mark it differently so whoever does get it can swap it back with me for my actual swap beer. Make sense? It will after a few beers :wacko:


----------



## zebba

I am now unable to attend on the day. Yes, I'm not happy about it.

Is anyone in the Berwick area able to deliver my swappers?

And warmbeer - hold off on the blouse comments please mate, I'll fill you in later on the reasons.

(well, you can still CALL me a blouse, but just don't _think _I'm one!)


----------



## Leigh

No problem at all zebba. Drop me a PM and we'll work out a time.


----------



## WarmBeer

Zebba said:


> I am now unable to attend on the day. Yes, I'm not happy about it.
> 
> Is anyone in the Berwick area able to deliver my swappers?
> 
> And warmbeer - hold off on the blouse comments please mate, I'll fill you in later on the reasons.
> 
> (well, you can still CALL me a blouse, but just don't _think _I'm one!)


Blouse.


----------



## manticle

Any more thoughts on what will be brewed on the day so we can develop a recipe? There's a few suggestions on the brewday wiki.


----------



## Wolfy

Zebba said:


> Is anyone in the Berwick area able to deliver my swappers?





Leigh said:


> No problem at all zebba. Drop me a PM and we'll work out a time.


Wow, 4 of the 27 swappers are from Berwick, maybe someone down this way should host the swap-day in the future. 
If you can't catch up with Leigh before the weekend, let me know.


----------



## zebba

Wolfy said:


> Wow, 4 of the 27 swappers are from Berwick, maybe someone down this way should host the swap-day in the future.
> If you can't catch up with Leigh before the weekend, let me know.


Thanks. I've pm'd Leigh so if that falls through it's good to know I have a backup that doesn't involve me driving out to warm beers place 

I'd be happy to stick my hand up to host some time in the future, although I don't have a swap-level brewery so someone would have to bring something. And I'd need help convincing the missus 

I actually thought Leigh was going to stick his hand up. Something about a bonfires worth of wood he needed to dispose of, or something


----------



## Leigh

I had intended to host this swap, but no longer living at home put the brakes on that...I might host a brew day/night before the November swap, will depend on the sale of the property in Upp Beac and what access I can get to it.

Did we have anybody put there hand up for a tarp. Can bring one, but won't be arriving until 3ish


----------



## Hutch

manticle said:


> Any more thoughts on what will be brewed on the day so we can develop a recipe? There's a few suggestions on the brewday wiki.


I'm still in favour of an APA / AIPA, given the abundance of hops we have, and simplicity of grain-bill.
Would be good to get this organised in the next few days, so if there are other preferences, speak up.


----------



## WarmBeer

Hutch said:


> I'm still in favour of an APA / AIPA, given the abundance of hops we have, and simplicity of grain-bill.
> Would be good to get this organised in the next few days, so if there are other preferences, speak up.


+1 Roggenbier

(ooops, sorry, wrong thread :lol: )


----------



## therook

Sampled my ALT yesterday that i'm going to bring in my 9 liter keg, not to bad if i do say so myself.

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> Sampled my ALT yesterday that i'm going to bring in my 9 liter keg, not to bad if i do say so myself.
> Rook



*licks lips* If its as good as the other alt you've made Rooky, i'll enjoy some of that!

Ive also got a bottle of my choc brown ale minus the hazelnut which was served at the Melbourne brewers annual dinner to bring along. It will be interesting to see how she favours without the hazelnut.


----------



## Supra-Jim

So finally after a shitload of dramas mine is bottled and ready to go. Running a little late carb wise as my planned brew didn't turn out as i hoped, however PLAN B is tasting good (thankfully!! :huh: ).

See you all saturday!

Cheers SJ


----------



## WarmBeer

Supra-Jim said:


> So finally after a shitload of dramas mine is bottled and ready to go. Running a little late carb wise as my planned brew didn't turn out as i hoped, however PLAN B is tasting good (thankfully!! :huh: ).
> 
> See you all saturday!
> 
> Cheers SJ


SJ, just update the wiki list so people know not to drink your beer for a week or two.


----------



## Fents

everyone got my address? speak now or dont show....

weathers not looking great but still early, hopefully its just like today! :

Watsonia Forecast

Issued at 5:33 am EST on Monday 12 July 2010
for the period until midnight EST Sunday 18 July 2010.
Warning Summary at issue time

Nil.

Details of warnings are available on the Bureau's website www.bom.gov.au, by telephone 1300-659-217* or through some TV and radio broadcasts.



Forecast for Saturday
Partly cloudy. A shower or two later in the day. Winds north to northwesterly averaging 20 to 30 km/h tending west to northwesterly during the evening.
Precis:
Shower or two developing.
Min
9
Max
15


----------



## beerDingo

I can bring a tarp. Got a massive one, but it has copped a few holes over the years. Also, I know I have at least 25 glasses, should have up to 35, but will have to check actual number's tonight. I'm happy with whatever we brew.


----------



## Fents

we are good on the tarp front i scored one from my old man....still need rope etc to tie it up.

actaully dom bring ur's as a backup.


----------



## beerDingo

I don't have many ropes, but I have a bunch of tent poles that we can use to keep it up.


----------



## manticle

Hutch said:


> I'm still in favour of an APA / AIPA, given the abundance of hops we have, and simplicity of grain-bill.
> Would be good to get this organised in the next few days, so if there are other preferences, speak up.




Other preferences in the brewday wiki although I'm pretty easygoing. If we go the american super hoppy thing I reckon my vote would fall with AIPA


----------



## Cocko

Is it just the one [quad] batch planned on Fents' rig?

Let me know if my tun [100L] and kettle [120L] is needed as it will be chewing up wagon sleeping room if I bring it 'just in case'...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

Guess it depends on how much ingredients we can muster together, how many willing helpers and how many want to take cubes away.


----------



## Cocko

Time to lock some plans in then I guess?

I am sure we can muster ingredients...


----------



## manticle

We need more people to edit this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...showarticle=122


----------



## Fents

going to be pretty crazy room wise with two rigs in action. if i were brewing which im not i'd just do a back2back on my system. hell you can brew from midday till midnight if you all like.


----------



## beerDingo

Glasses are sorted! I've updated the wiki.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> going to be pretty crazy room wise with two rigs in action. if i were brewing which im not i'd just do a back2back on my system. hell you can brew from midday till midnight if you all like.



I'd vote this option as an attendee and having dealt with batches of this size. The time you will spend boiling wort etc with limited burners you will probably have the 2nd mash sitting there for hours, you might as well do a seperate one. OR a partigyle!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> I'd vote this option as an attendee and having dealt with batches of this size. The time you will spend boiling wort etc with limited burners you will probably have the 2nd mash sitting there for hours, you might as well do a seperate one. OR a partigyle!


Check the "Immersion Heaters" thread, at least 4 of us coming along have bought one recently. Could get that puppy boiling in no time if we all brought em along.

Don't know how Fent's fuse box would hold up, though?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> Check the "Immersion Heaters" thread, at least 4 of us coming along have bought one recently. Could get that puppy boiling in no time if we all brought em along.
> Don't know how Fent's fuse box would hold up, though?




If his house is only on 1 circuit (or one circuit accessible), expect to only get one of those 'puppies' running.

Great idea, unfortunatly it might not be practicle.


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> If his house is only on 1 circuit (or one circuit accessible), expect to only get one of those 'puppies' running.
> 
> Great idea, unfortunatly it might not be practicle.


I have several long extension cords, do your neighbors like beer?


----------



## Fents

beerDingo said:


> Glasses are sorted! I've updated the wiki.



Thanks mate champion. B)


----------



## Fents

Right heres an AIPA recipe - if we brew an AIPA we will only get 70L final volume

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vic Xmas Sawp Day beer
Brewer: The Boys
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 70.00 L 
Boil Size: 90.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.064 SG
Estimated Color: 19.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 56.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.91 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % 
100.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 42.7 IBU 
100.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 13.9 IBU 
50.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 22.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 60.00 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heres an APA same recipe just diff ratio's of hops - we can squeeze 90L out of this - 

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Vic Xmas Sawp Day beer
Brewer: The Boys
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 90.00 L 
Boil Size: 110.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 16.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 90.91 % 
1.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % 
80.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (60 min) Hops 28.8 IBU 
80.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] (15 min) Hops 9.4 IBU 
50.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] (0 min) Hops - 
50.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] (0 min) Hops - 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 22.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Full Body, No Mash Out
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 60.00 L of water at 71.0 C 65.0 C


----------



## brettprevans

WarmBeer said:


> Check the "Immersion Heaters" thread, at least 4 of us coming along have bought one recently. Could get that puppy boiling in no time if we all brought em along.
> 
> Don't know how Fent's fuse box would hold up, though?


Fents' fuse box post wire up of 4 immersioon heaters
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...st&id=37049

edit: you can then play 'identitfy that smoke smell'


----------



## Wardhog

Will anyone be coming through the Eltham/Monty area on their way in and have an empty seat? I'll drop my cases at Fents' place beforehand, but if I can hook a ride from my place to Fents' when launch time comes it'll be appreciated.

Edit: I may also be able to provide empty cubes for everyone who wants them. I have about 12 of them I don't need, I'll check on their cleanliness tonight and report back tomorrow with how many are in good shape.


----------



## Kleiny

citymorgue2 said:


> edit: you can then play 'identitfy that smoke smell'



I got you all covered B) 

By the way i think Ferg may be looking for a ride anybody coming from Yarraville or that area?

Kleiny


----------



## Fents

Wardhog said:


> Will anyone be coming through the Eltham/Monty area on their way in and have an empty seat? I'll drop my cases at Fents' place beforehand, but if I can hook a ride from my place to Fents' when launch time comes it'll be appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I may also be able to provide empty cubes for everyone who wants them. I have about 12 of them I don't need, I'll check on their cleanliness tonight and report back tomorrow with how many are in good shape.



if you get really stuck bell me and i can prob send rook round early sat morn to come get ya in my car.

EDIT - catch a train ya lazy bugga its only 3 stops away lol.


----------



## Wardhog

Fents said:


> if you get really stuck bell me and i can prob send rook round early sat morn to come get ya in my car.
> 
> EDIT - catch a train ya lazy bugga its only 3 stops away lol.



I have a plan B, it's just that this would be a better plan A. 

What time's a good time to drop off my cases?


----------



## Fourstar

Wardhog said:


> What time's a good time to drop off my cases?




Speaking of, is it all good to come friday night as discussed fents mah boi?!


----------



## Fents

yep fri night is fine mate, just bell me before hand.


----------



## Fourstar

will do, it will be mine, mxd's swaps and my keg o cider! :beerbang:


----------



## fcmcg

Kleiny said:


> I got you all covered B)
> 
> By the way i think Ferg may be looking for a ride anybody coming from Yarraville or that area?
> 
> Kleiny


Thanks Kleiny...
Yes i am looking for a lift...
But at this stage , gonna drop my swaps and keg of tomoz night at Fenton's and then catch the train on Sat morning ...and aim to be there around 1 ! But if anyone is coming from the yarraville area...and has room for me....don't be shy !
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Siborg

Wardhog said:


> Will anyone be coming through the Eltham/Monty area on their way in and have an empty seat? I'll drop my cases at Fents' place beforehand, but if I can hook a ride from my place to Fents' when launch time comes it'll be appreciated.
> 
> Edit: I may also be able to provide empty cubes for everyone who wants them. I have about 12 of them I don't need, I'll check on their cleanliness tonight and report back tomorrow with how many are in good shape.


Hey wardhog. I may be interested... I have one of the 25L ones that literally is shaped like a cube, well more so than the 20L blue cubes. 

Also I'm good to get there anytime during the day with my swap beer. What's a good time? I have plenty of grain to offer to the brew as well, as per the wiki page. Let me know if any is needed... bairds medium crystal is nice and is aching to be put in some brews.


----------



## Fents

just come over whenever but before 2pm as we want the swapping out of the way.


----------



## manticle

So far I've put my hand up to brew but wouldn't mind an older hand (particularly one used to a big system) being around for a bit of guidance.

If I do end up doing this, what kind of time is a good time to start (fair bit of grain to crack and so on)?


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> just come over whenever but before 2pm as we want the swapping out of the way.


Swapmaster won't be there til at least 2pm, sorry guys.

OTOH, I will still be sober once I get there (not for long, though), so can do it as soon as I get there.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> So far I've put my hand up to brew but wouldn't mind an older hand (particularly one used to a big system) being around for a bit of guidance.
> If I do end up doing this, what kind of time is a good time to start (fair bit of grain to crack and so on)?



what kind of help needed? i have used  failed with fents system before.


----------



## beerDingo

Oh oh, not another one!

I'm nothappy with the beer I'd planned to swap. Not sure I want to hand it in.

I've got Pale Ale that I did about a 1.5 months ago, which I had as a possible backup, so depending on how that tastes out of the bottle, there MAY be another swapper wussing out. Hope not, but giving "ample" h34r: warning.


----------



## Wardhog

manticle said:


> So far I've put my hand up to brew but wouldn't mind an older hand (particularly one used to a big system) being around for a bit of guidance.



Mate, you'll be around homebrewers. You'll wish there was _less_ guidance by the time you get going.

where X is the number of homebrewers, and O is Ward's Universal Constant Representing How Many Opinions One Homebrewer Has On Average On One Topic (which has been scientifically proven to be equal to 1.79) :

X * O = Too many cooks


----------



## fcmcg

So what is the actual number of swappers ?
Guessing its not 28 ??
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## manticle

Fourstar said:


> what kind of help needed? i have used failed with fents system before.



Really just someone to make sure I'm not doing anything stupid - someone I can check in with if I feel I need to and to answer any questions I might get asked that I'm not 100% sure of. I'll probably be fine - just need a beer or two for confidence. 

I will add that if anything in Fent's system is automated/HERMS type, I'll probably withdraw my offer - if it's basically a larger version of my esky mash tun system with HLT and boiler/burner then no dramas.

No objections to aipa and fents' recipe? The 90 litres split among 7 brewers should give 12 L each. Having won the lottery and having a few brews close to finishing (brewing frenzy recently) I don't mind opting out if that gives other guys a bit more but in that case I will need someone to refill my glass from time to time.

@ wardhog - you're probably right. Just a bit of performance anxiety creeping in. Anyone can put some water in an esky though right?. Should be fine then.

@Ferg - currently 27 I think but beerdingo is looking a little wobbly so it may be 26.


----------



## Wardhog

I've just had quick look, and I'll have enough cubes for everybody wanting to take wort home. A quick blast with the hose before filling is all that's needed. They're empty Artisan Ale cubes from Grain and Grape, which I think are 18-19 litres.

Cubes are taken care of, no need to bring your own.


----------



## Hutch

Fourstar said:


> what kind of help needed? i have used  failed with fents system before.


Have also used Fent's system once (last July swap). Nothing to worry about, just VERY big, that's all!
We'll need an additional large pot or 2 as HLT, especially if we're going back to back.

As for ingredients, I think we'll be OK. I have plenty of grain/hops to contribute, as do several others on the wiki. Let's just nail down a recipe, and work out the details from there. 

I like the look of Fents' AIPA suggestion, with perhaps a little Centennial chucked into the mix.
Back to back we'll get 160Ltrs / 8 cubes (of the 17-20Ltr variety).


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Really just someone to make sure I'm not doing anything stupid - someone I can check in with if I feel I need to and to answer any questions I might get asked that I'm not 100% sure of. I'll probably be fine - just need a beer or two for confidence.
> 
> I will add that if anything in Fent's system is automated/HERMS type, I'll probably withdraw my offer - if it's basically a larger version of my esky mash tun system with HLT and boiler/burner then no dramas.




In other words you need a brewing foreman? somone to speak to if shit hits the fan! 

And yes its a gravity system. :icon_cheers:


----------



## beerDingo

Manticle, yeah, i reckon Fents system might just be a larger version of your (not that I've seen yours). He just uses gravity, from urns, to esky, to pot. I have also put my name down to help, so with Hutch helping, we shouldn't have a problem. Except when 25 other brewers tell us that we're are doing it all wrong. Or we get too drunk :kooi:


----------



## manticle

Cool. If we do end up going back to back then plenty of wort for everyone. I'll still need my glass filled.

I may also need to arrange a lift with someone there and back. Sappas has offered but I'm pretty sure he's only intending to be there for an hour or two and probably not till later.
Anyone from essendon, brunswick, coburg, pascoe vale, carlton moonee ponds etc etc who might be able to help?


----------



## WarmBeer

beerDingo said:


> Oh oh, not another one!
> 
> I'm nothappy with the beer I'd planned to swap. Not sure I want to hand it in.
> 
> I've got Pale Ale that I did about a 1.5 months ago, which I had as a possible backup, so depending on how that tastes out of the bottle, there MAY be another swapper wussing out. Hope not, but giving "ample" h34r: warning.


Mate, as long as it's not infected, just put it in anyway.

I know my beer is not great, but I'm only up to my 5th AG, so I'm hoping to use this as an opportunity to learn. I would love for it to have turned out spectacularly, knock people's socks off and open new doorways in the subconcience, but it didn't.

If everybody was to take the approach that they're not going to put anything in but a "perfect" beer, we're never going to get anybody in the swap other than people who have been brewing for years. I think everybody agrees, the best part of this forum, and the case swaps, is the community built around a common interest. How do you think people who are brewing K'n'B or new to extract are going to feel when they see 'I'm not putting my beer in the swap, cause it's not good enough'? Intimidated is my guess. I know, cause 2 years ago, as a lowly K'n'B brewer, I *didn't* put my name in for the case swap cause all the talk seemed too intimidating. This sort of talk prevents people contributing.

Some people might complain about "I'm not putting my double-decocted-imported-malt-triple-hopped-masterpiece beer in the swap if I'm getting an average beer in return". But, I doubt these guys were born knowing how to brew, and probably learnt through trial, error, and feedback from more experienced brewers.



FFS, it's only beer.


----------



## Wardhog

Hutch said:


> 8 cubes (of the 17-20Ltr variety).



If I can claim the 8th cube, I'll assist Manticle drive Fents' system if he's agreeable.

(And provide the 8 cubes + a 50 Litre HLT)


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> I may also need to arrange a lift with someone there and back. Sappas has offered but I'm pretty sure he's only intending to be there for an hour or two and probably not till later.
> Anyone from essendon, brunswick, coburg, pascoe vale, carlton moonee ponds etc etc who might be able to help?



I'm PTing it to fents place, but if you want to share a cab back to our neck of the woods i can just bail out at alexandra pde or something. A cab from fents area is roughly 35 bucks to my place so maybe we might go a 3 way home if interested?

That being said, if anyone else wants to join in the fun, i guess the offers open to a bypass via collingwood/fitzroy/clifton hill to brunswick?!


----------



## manticle

Could work out. Still need to arrange to get my swaps and extra beer there though - I'll check what time Sappas is heading out there.

Will 3 persons' swap beers plus numerous swap items (rhizomes, yeast slants and lottery bottles) fit in one taxi?


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> If everybody was to take the approach that they're not going to put anything in but a "perfect" beer, we're never going to get anybody in the swap other than people who have been brewing for years.



Looking at the list its the biggest (AFAIK) swap count to date.

There are a few new names there compared to the last swap and the swap prior. I get why people dont want to go into the swap especially if they are contributing tip-top beer or an _expensive _ beer if all they are getting is dodgy beer in return. It's not really worth the effort. (my AIPA i swapped at beerdingos cost circa $60 as i wasnt bulk buying anything then)

The swap is designed for HB'ers to exchange examples of their 'finest' and shouldnt be treated as a opportunity to get free troubleshooting on their faults or an exercise to get some great home brewed beer at the expense of everyone else swapping. Thats what the swap day is for! :lol: 

I also backed away from joining in the '08 xmas swap for the same reasons as you and the fact i didnt think my beer would have been up to scrach. i think thats a good thing that people have an expectation of quality. its how it should be.

I understand your standpoint (and used to agree alot with it) and im happy to swap 'not my best' beer (recipe issues/balance/etc) with others but certainly not infected dribble. I think thats a standard that should be kept. unless is a lambic swap. :chug:


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Could work out. Still need to arrange to get my swaps and extra beer there though - I'll check what time Sappas is heading out there.
> Will 3 persons' swap beers plus numerous swap items (rhizomes, yeast slants and lottery bottles) fit in one taxi?



i'll be collecting my junk the day after.


----------



## wakkatoo

fergthebrewer said:


> But if anyone is coming from the yarraville area...and has room for me....don't be shy !



Ferg, I'm planning on stopping by grain and grape that morning(ish) probably around midday and could give you a lift there. Couldn't help out with the return trip tho as I'm catching up with a mate in Craigieburn for lunch on the Sunday.
Offer is there, PM me if you need the lift.




Fourstar said:


> so maybe we might go a 3 way home if interested?



Not sure I signed up for this kind of swap! h34r:


----------



## manticle

It's not a proper 3 way if you leave your junk behind.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> It's not a proper 3 way if you* leave your junk behind*.




yep, say no more! :unsure:


----------



## zebba

> FFS, It's only beer


Go to hell, heretic.

I felt like crap after last swap with a few folks getting infected bottles. Yes, it was good for ME, cause it got me to look at a few of my processes and make some major changes, but I still felt like a dog.

I hope this time around I've made up for last time.


----------



## Wardhog

Zebba said:


> I felt like crap after last swap with a few folks getting infected bottles. Yes, it was good for ME, cause it got me to look at a few of my processes and make some major changes, but I still felt like a dog.
> 
> I hope this time around I've made up for last time.



If you've learned something and have improved your brewing since last time, the case swap has served its purpose.
I still expect to learn things from case swaps, that's why I continue to go in them. There hasn't been one I haven't learned something from, and I've put in a couple of duds as well.

Some people tend to think of case swaps as a competition. I think it's a learning excercise.

Also, I'm one of these types that enjoys helping people improve, to share what I've picked up along the way. If I can help someone make a better beer, I'm happy.


----------



## brendo

OK... so as I have mentioned previously, things have been a little touch and go with my case swap (given poor temp management at the start of the ferment). It has now been crash chilled, filtered and kegged/carbed and the end result is that it isn't as bad as I was fearing.

Sure the alcohol is a little hot (I always feared some fusels), but I think it stops short of being solventy and there is a really nice rich malt profile under there. I am spewing that I let it go, as I reckon it would have been a top notch beer. :angry: 

I am going to elicit some second opinions tonight from some other knowledgeable brewer mates, but I think it will be a goer - not bad enough to warrant a scratching, but definitely below what I am capable of. Could be worse... it could be infected h34r: 


Brendo


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> Could be worse... it could be infected h34r:
> Brendo




Think about that cal common you brewed brendo. When I 1st had it before beerfest i thaught it wasnt top notch but an acceptable cal common. A few months down the track and she was a *completely *different beast and a bewwwdiful example. You have a knack of doing that bud and i woudlnt be suprised if your swap beer does the same. I'll make sure i hang onto it for a while. :icon_chickcheers: 

You have the same approach as me it seems. First taste, freak out, second taste, realise it wasnt that bad. It also helps if you taste things with a neutral palate and have not been on an aeroplane for the past 12 hours.


----------



## brendo

Fourstar said:


> Think about that cal common you brewed brendo. When I 1st had it before beerfest i thaught it wasnt top notch but an acceptable cal common. A few months down the track and she was a *completely *different beast and a bewwwdiful example. You have a knack of doing that bud and i woudlnt be suprised if your swap beer does the same. I'll make sure i hang onto it for a while. :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> You have the same approach as me it seems. First taste, freak out, second taste, realise it wasnt that bad. It also helps if you taste things with a neutral palate and have not been on an aeroplane for the past 12 hours.



Yeah I keep coming back to that Cal Common myself... it ended up a kick arse beer. I brewed a double batch of the Riggwelter, so I will be holding onto my keg for a few months I reckon and will see what happens with it once the malt profile has a chance to condition further.

Failing that, I will run it through the beer engine and see if that adds some further life to it :beerbang:


----------



## Siborg

So how many swappers do we have? 25? I have 28 bottles, so can I crack one open just to make sure its still going alright? Not that there's much I can do if its not.


----------



## brendo

Siborg said:


> So how many swappers do we have? 25? I have 28 bottles, so can I crack one open just to make sure its still going alright? Not that there's much I can do if its not.




list on the wiki currently reads at 27 - only Andy Costin is crossed off at this stage.

If anyone else has dropped out, the wiki needs to be updated.


----------



## Fourstar

brendo said:


> list on the wiki currently reads at 27 - only Andy Costin is crossed off at this stage.
> If anyone else has dropped out, the wiki needs to be updated.



Yep, thats how it is atm. It stands at 27 at this point unless dingo pulls out.

Just hold onto all of your beer mate, incase somone jumps in at the last minute.


----------



## Siborg

will do. you tasted it the other week. While I reckon I could make it better, I'd go far from calling it shitouse and I'm reasonably confident in it. I'll bring some of my stout and some of my golden ale (last two bottles!)

I'm happy to bring some food/snacks along. Any ideas/preferences?


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> will do. you tasted it the other week. While I reckon I could make it better, I'd go far from calling it shitouse and I'm reasonably confident in it.



I'd say it will be in the pack of 'good beers'. :icon_cheers: 

Tasty tasty treats!


----------



## beerDingo

Still unsure. 

I'm drinking my swap beer out of the keg (well, I had 1/2 a keg that is now gone), and wasn't too happy with it. It's not infected or anything, but it didn't ferment out enough due to cold weather. So not sure I wanted to put in a sub-standard beer. It was a little too sweet. That might chill out in the bottle, but not sure.

I will check a Fat Yak clone attempt that I've got as a backup. Got 30 bottles that are all ready to be drunk. I will update the wiki tomorow. 

Sorry to make all wait. I just wanted to put it out there that I might drop out, as there are mixed opinions here. Some want every beer to be exemplary. Whereas, I feel that as long as everyone is submitting the best beer that they can make, that is what this is all about. In saying that, I don't feel that my Slipstream Cream Ale is the best I can make (well it was the best i could do at the time), so I will see if my Fat Yak attempt is good enough for me to put my name/reputation behind. I have had good reviews on this beer (out of keg), but that was from mega-swillers. Want to see if I'm happy with submitting it to the swap.

Thanks for bearing with me!


----------



## beerDingo

Manticle, I live in Thornbury. However, I was gonna try and get to Fents as early as possible to help with the set-up. I might even drop some tarps/glasses/beer at his house in the next day or so. I'm not an early riser though, so my early might not be that early. If you want to come early (leave around 10ish), then cruise past, or if I can help to cart stuff up there for you, that is fine, just PM me, and I can send you my phone number.


----------



## manticle

Thanks Beerdingo.

have we finalised the amounts of malt and hops that's needed and who's bringing what in the brewday wiki?

We need 40 kg of ale malt. Beer Dingo is bringing 10 kg. I'm happy to put in another 10 kg but will need to order it from GG and get it sent express post. I'd need to put that in tonight and phone them tomorrow to make sure it happens. Also happy to put in cash if someone else has it on hand.


----------



## Kleiny

manticle said:


> Thanks Beerdingo.
> 
> have we finalised the amounts of malt and hops that's needed and who's bringing what in the brewday wiki?
> 
> We need 40 kg of ale malt. Beer Dingo is bringing 10 kg. I'm happy to put in another 10 kg but will need to order it from GG and get it sent express post. I'd need to put that in tonight and phone them tomorrow to make sure it happens. Also happy to put in cash if someone else has it on hand.



You could get Wakka to pick the grain up morning of the swap he said he is going there.


----------



## manticle

Just spoke to Fents - he reckons it's pretty sorted.


----------



## Hutch

Do we need any more base malt? I'm more than happy to bring along a surplus 25kg sack o' grain (JW trad ale) if it's needed.
Also got a truck load of '09 US hops, so should have us sorted there.

BTW, does anyone want Tettnang rhyzomes? I've got two good size to swap, preferably for Cascade or Goldings rhyzomes.

Hutch.


----------



## manticle

Hutch said:


> Do we need any more base malt? I'm more than happy to bring along a surplus 25kg sack o' grain (JW trad ale) if it's needed.
> Also got a truck load of '09 US hops, so should have us sorted there.
> 
> BTW, does anyone want Tettnang rhyzomes? I've got two good size to swap, preferably for Cascade or Goldings rhyzomes.
> 
> Hutch.




Talk to Fents. It seems we're sorted, going from my conversation with him (although 40 kg ale malt seems like a lot for 1 man to supply). I'm still going to bring the 2 kg wheat malt but best to check in regards to the others (unless bringing there and bringing surplus home is easy). Fents reckons malt and hops is a shoe-in. 

Whoever offered their motorised mill though - Yes please. I could bring my Corona with 1 kg hopper but we might be doughing in the first batch at 4.30 pm.


----------



## Hutch

manticle said:


> Whoever offered their motorised mill though - Yes please. I could bring my Corona with 1 kg hopper but we might be doughing in the first batch at 4.30 pm.


I have a motorised Monster mill, and it's quite portable. Happy to bring it if Fents doesn't have a better alternative.


----------



## WarmBeer

Hutch said:


> I have a motorised Monster mill, and it's quite portable. Happy to bring it if Fents doesn't have a better alternative.


Would be great to have a look at your mill regardless, just to see how you've hooked it up to the Oatley motor (if I remember correctly).


----------



## therook

So who the **** is bringing what, you blokes over complicate things.

I posted on the Wiki i can bring some grain....do you want me to bring it? a simple Yes or No

There should be no need to buy grains for **** sake.

It seems these case swaps are getting more complicated each year, bring back the old days  

Rook


----------



## Fents

bring the mill hutchy dont think troys marga will cut the mustard. i'll supply the 2 x 25KG bags of JW Ale someone just needs the spec malt, ive got loads of (amarillo, chinook, some galaxy) hops in the freezer and hutch will prob bring some too.

weather is looking good.

case's have started arriving. Nice to meet SupraJim, Ferg and speak to Mantesticles on the dog n bone.

I have to source some cheap bins to put kegs in with ice today, going to scoure a few $2 shops, unless anyones got any cheaper suggestions.

meats orderd, no whole pig unfortuantly it was going to cost $240 for the pig and with all the skin and bones it would of been lucky to feed 15 blokes. pig, lamb, beef now and 18KG's of it.


----------



## Supra-Jim

Mmmmm... getting excited now...only two sleeps! Great to meet you last night Fents and have a chat (and a bloddy nice black IPA!)

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

therook said:


> So who the **** is bringing what, you blokes over complicate things.
> 
> I posted on the Wiki i can bring some grain....do you want me to bring it? a simple Yes or No
> 
> There should be no need to buy grains for **** sake.
> 
> It seems these case swaps are getting more complicated each year, bring back the old days
> 
> Rook



you jaded old barstead.  

We dont need your grain, NO ONE is ordering/buying grain for this (we have some unused JW Ale from the brewery), just bring yourself and your beer you big girls blouse.


----------



## brendo

Well the verdict is in guys... I ran my case swap beer via two experienced palates last night and the beer got the thumbs up - so it is a definite starter (sorry to those guys who are running short and hoping for drop outs h34r: )

I will update the wiki with a recommendation that you hold onto it for a month before drinking as it is still relatively young and could use a little bit of conditioning time to make it sing. Enjoyable now, but should be worth the wait.

Fents... good job on the meat mate - what do we owe you??

Brendo


----------



## Fents

wont know food/day costs till the day, everyone bring say $10-$15 and we should be covered.

heres who needs to bring what :

*Ingredients

We need:
*
40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) *Fents sorted*
2.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % *Siborg Sorthed*
2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % *manticle*
300.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] *Fents Sorted*
200.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] *Fents Sorted*
100.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] *manticle or Fents sorted*

Hutchy - Mill


----------



## WarmBeer

brendo said:


> Fents... good job on the meat mate - what do we owe you??


Agreed. Let's try and get the money side of things out of the way as soon as people get there. 

Fents, let us know what we all owe you, so everybody can walk through the door money in hand. Then get into the serious stuff, like drinking 

Lets not put "our host with the most" out at all, he's going to great lengths letting us use his back-yard, brew setup, gas, grain and dunny water, so the least we can do is make sure he wont be out of pocket.


----------



## mxd

I have a miracle box, if you need it, if someone is near Mulgrave or Mt Waverley can hand it over.


----------



## therook

Fents said:


> wont know food/day costs till the day, everyone bring say $10-$15 and we should be covered.
> 
> heres who needs to bring what :
> 
> *Ingredients
> 
> We need:
> *
> 40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) *Fents sorted*
> 2.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % *Siborg Sorthed*
> 2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % *manticle*
> 300.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] *Fents Sorted*
> 200.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] *Fents Sorted*
> 100.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] *manticle or Fents sorted*
> 
> Hutchy - Mill




Thanks **** you took control Fento's

I'll give you a call later...

Jaded Old bastard Rook


----------



## Siborg

Fents said:


> wont know food/day costs till the day, everyone bring say $10-$15 and we should be covered.
> 
> heres who needs to bring what :
> 
> *Ingredients
> 
> We need:
> *
> 40 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) *Fents sorted*
> 2.00 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 4.55 % *Siborg Sorthed*
> 2.00 kg Wheat Malt, Malt Craft (Joe White) (3.5 EBGrain 4.55 % *manticle*
> 300.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] *Fents Sorted*
> 200.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] *Fents Sorted*
> 100.00 gm Galaxy [13.40 %] *manticle or Fents sorted*
> 
> Hutchy - Mill



Its Bairds Medium Crystal 140-160EBC - will that still be fine?(thinking yes, but wanna make sure) 

Manticle, if you need to buy wheat, don't bother... I still have 25Kg of it.

Fents, do you want me to bring snacks, or anything? Let me know how much I owe ya for the meat.

Sounds like the weather is gonna be awesome for this time of year, too.


----------



## Fents

Bairds Med is fine.

Yep bring some snacks no idea what i'll leave that with you.


----------



## WarmBeer

Siborg said:


> Fents, do you want me to bring snacks, or anything? Let me know how much I owe ya for the meat.


Have a look on the wiki page. There's a couple of people already put their hands up to bring stuff.

When beers about, you can never have too many snacks. Especially salty snacks.


----------



## Siborg

well it looks like people are bringing plenty of chips and doritos etc.

How about I get a platter together of olives, sun dried tomatos, marinated mushrooms, etc... basically some anitpasto kind of stuff?


----------



## Supra-Jim

Salty snacks..... makes me think about pork crackles, might have grab a few bags!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar

collecting the spuds for the 'salad' today and a biiig jar of best foods mayo! :beerbang: 

loosk like everything is coming together.. noiiiice!


----------



## Siborg

Anyone remember "Tough Nuts"? I haven't seen them at the supermarkets anymore, but does anyone know where you can buy em?


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> Anyone remember "Tough Nuts"? I haven't seen them at the supermarkets anymore, but does anyone know where you can buy em?




get the asian version for a asian grocer. i had them at the lat swap. even better! :beerbang: 

Especially the Tom Yum Flavour!


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> get the asian version for a asian grocer. i had them at the lat swap. even better! :beerbang:
> 
> Especially the Tom Yum Flavour!


+1 - Fourstar's nuts rocked the last case swap :lol:


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> +1 - Fourstar's nuts rocked the last case swap :lol:



rock out with my nuts out.

I guess i can get some more. how many cans?


----------



## Siborg

ALL OF THEM


----------



## Maple

Fourstar said:


> rock out with my nuts out.


Guess that's why the cabbie 'picked you up' hey 4*... chocolate salty balls.... forget havin it in the can, have it in the cab... sorry for having to bring that up again, 

I'll go back to just reading, WB...since you banned me from posting here... feel free to report.


----------



## WarmBeer

Maple said:


> I'll go back to just reading, WB...since you banned me from posting here... feel free to report.


LOLz.

Maple, you need to mix a couple of teaspoons of concrete powder into your famous RyePA, and HTFU, mate. Ya big sook canuck


----------



## Wolfy

Fents said:


> 300.00 gm Chinook [13.00 %] *Fents Sorted*


Sure I can't get rid of donate some current season home-grown Chinook? Should be good for dry hopping.


----------



## Fents

yea for sure, i'll grab some for a dry hop.


----------



## Hutch

Wolfy said:


> Sure I can't get rid of donate some current season home-grown Chinook? Should be good for dry hopping.


Happy to take some "home-grown" off your hands as well.
Is there something wrong with them?


----------



## seemax

I've also got maybe 100g of home grown chinook , for the brew or if anyone would like some to take home.


----------



## Fents

need a cheap "party keg" soloution guys. usually i just grab an empty 20 litre swing top bin, piss the lid off, put the keg in and fill with ice. i'm looking at buying 5 bins though (for everyone that brings a keg, unless ive missed the boat and everyones bringing their own bin type container?) and it could throw me $50-$60 off not that i mind but if anyone has a cheaper soloution im all ears.


----------



## Maple

Fents said:


> need a cheap "party keg" soloution guys. usually i just grab an empty 20 litre swing top bin, piss the lid off, put the keg in and fill with ice. i'm looking at buying 5 bins though (for everyone that brings a keg, unless ive missed the boat and everyones bringing their own bin type container?) and it could throw me $50-$60 off not that i mind but if anyone has a cheaper soloution im all ears.


Hey fents, What about those yellow pop-up bins from the big green shed. I bet you could get 2 kegs on ice in each one. I've got one that your welcome to get a lend of. I can send it up with anyone passing by.


----------



## Supra-Jim

I can bring my gatorade mash tun. This works well with a bag or two of ice and a keg. 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

Maple said:


> Hey fents, What about those yellow pop-up bins from the big green shed. I bet you could get 2 kegs on ice in each one. I've got one that your welcome to get a lend of. I can send it up with anyone passing by.



like the 100can coolers peeps were using for fermenting? hmmm ive got one of them plus your's thats 4 kegs coverd plus SJ's gatorade tun thats another one covered.

CM2 passing by your place?


----------



## Maple

Fents said:


> like the 100can coolers peeps were using for fermenting? hmmm ive got one of them plus your's thats 4 kegs coverd plus SJ's gatorade tun thats another one covered.
> 
> CM2 passing by your place?


We can figure something out... leave it to me.


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> need a cheap "party keg" soloution guys. usually i just grab an empty 20 litre swing top bin, piss the lid off, put the keg in and fill with ice. i'm looking at buying 5 bins though (for everyone that brings a keg, unless ive missed the boat and everyones bringing their own bin type container?) and it could throw me $50-$60 off not that i mind but if anyone has a cheaper soloution im all ears.



Hey Fents... I have a 20l gatorade type cooler which I will bring for my keg... big enough to get the keg and some ice in there, should do the trick for mine.

If you are short, empty fermentors make a good option too.

Do you want us to pick up some ice on the way through??

edit: and I also have a 100 can cooler, so that will sort out another keg.


----------



## Fents

fermenters never ever thought of that! top idea brendo.

i'll grab say 15 bags of ice but we may need more, servo's only a 2min drive!


----------



## brettprevans

i doubt ill be making it, but i can always drop stuff off to Brendan. not that ive told him that yet!


----------



## Fents

whats your excuse brett'o?


----------



## brendo

citymorgue2 said:


> i doubt ill be making it, but i can always drop stuff off to Brendan. not that ive told him that yet!



Bretto... if you need to drop anythign off to me mate, I am home the next two nights (at this stage) and Sat morning as well... so just let me know.

Bearing in mind that i will be getting dropped off in the little coupe... so space is at a premium B)


----------



## brendo

Fents said:


> fermenters never ever thought of that! top idea brendo.
> 
> i'll grab say 15 bags of ice but we may need more, servo's only a 2min drive!



saw it at a party of another brewer on the weekend... and the great thing is that they come equiped with a ready made drain :kooi:


----------



## Fourstar

12 bucks (from memory) at bunnings gets you 40L willow black bins that fit two kegs if i recall correctly.

Once empty they can be used for grain storage. fits 1 1/2 sacks of grain in em.
surely some of the guys will do a buyback for that! 

also, with a max of 15 deg on saturday, im sure most ales could be served at ambient! the past two days viewbank hasnt seen above 13 deg.


----------



## manticle

Siborg said:


> Its Bairds Medium Crystal 140-160EBC - will that still be fine?(thinking yes, but wanna make sure)
> 
> Manticle, if you need to buy wheat, don't bother... I still have 25Kg of it.
> 
> Fents, do you want me to bring snacks, or anything? Let me know how much I owe ya for the meat.
> 
> Sounds like the weather is gonna be awesome for this time of year, too.



No need to buy wheat - I got some in the last bulk buy so I have loads. I was going to buy some ale malt because I had no idea what was happening and I put my hand up to brew. Spoke to Fents first - he said no need so - no need.

Settle the **** down rook for ****'s sake fuckity **** ****. Look forward to meeting you again mate. 

I have 26 bottles so obviously I'll just not take one of my own back home. Will sort with warmbeer on the day.


----------



## Kleiny

Saturday day shift can not finish fast enough im trying to get the night shift to arrive early so i can leave. 

It is catch up time and im looking forward to some gold comments and to catch up with a few friends while im there.

kleiny.

Hope u guys keep up with the posts before i arrive


----------



## fcmcg

I have taken over an eski that will fit a party keg...so there is room for one more...if someone needs some room...
As for keeping the posts coming....i have an iPhone !!
Nice to meet , fents...
Looking forward to it people...
Cheers & Beers
Ferg


----------



## Wolfy

Hutch said:


> Happy to take some "home-grown" off your hands as well.
> Is there something wrong with them?


Nothing wrong at all, they were picked when ready, dried and have been in the fridge in vacuum sealed bags since.
I just doubt I'll use them all before next year - especially since I've not decided if I like their almost over-powering pine/citrus - so better they go to something useful.
The brew-day-beer calls for 50g Chinook dry hop, so I'll bring 150g and you can take the other 100g home with you.


----------



## Siborg

2 questions:

1. What time should I get there? Presumably a tad earlier in the arvo to get grains milled for the AIPA
2. Do we want swap beers cold? I reckon there'll be plenty of beer flowing on the day. I'll be bringing some of my other efforts chilled.


----------



## Fourstar

27 hours until kickoff! WHOOP WHOOP!



Siborg said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> 1. What time should I get there? Presumably a tad earlier in the arvo to get grains milled for the AIPA
> 2. Do we want swap beers cold? I reckon there'll be plenty of beer flowing on the day. I'll be bringing some of my other efforts chilled.



1. From 12:30, before 2 preferably for the bottle swapping.
2. No, dont chill swap beers. they are for drinking at home. not on the day! Bring your other goodies with you!


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Fourstar said:


> Bring your other goodies with you!



I *do* hope you mean beer. I mean, these things get a little wild at times, but...


----------



## Fents

day off and operation make house/backyard look nice has began. few morning missions and i should be home for a beer by 1pm! little bit of liver conditioning wont go astray....hmmm now about the esb keg SJ left here hahahahaha, just jokes mate.


----------



## Supra-Jim

You sure i dropped of a keg of ESB??? 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

hahaha its fergs, christ there is beer everywhere.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> day off and operation make house/backyard look nice has began. few morning missions and i should be home for a beer by 1pm! little bit of liver conditioning wont go astray....hmmm now about the esb keg SJ left here hahahahaha, just jokes mate.




Cool, good stuff fents. if your home i might leave work a little early to beat the rush hour. will you be home from 5?


----------



## Fents

yep, going to duck down daves for a beer at 2pm should be outta there by 5.....hopefully. time warp brew shop!


----------



## Wonderwoman

wow, I don't check this thread for a few days and there's 4 new pages!

fents - I'm planning to bring my own bucket/esky for my party keg, so I think that means you shouldn't need to buy any.

offer of lift - I'll be driving from murrumbeena and have room for one person + beers


----------



## zebba

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I *do* hope you mean beer. I mean, these things get a little wild at times, but...


Quiet you. This thread is for the people with the guts to share their beers.

(and references to damp kitchen floors are not welcome here either)


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Zebba said:


> (and references to damp kitchen floors are not welcome here either)



I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about.

For the record, I have tasted a couple of Zebba's beers that he was kind enough to share with me on a recent visit during a period of internal draft drought. Although I don't want to appear gushing with praise, it would certainly be reasonable to say that all present were overflowing with admiration of his efforts. The party certainly livened up when he produced his homebrew and we all felt that there really wasn't enough of it.


----------



## zebba

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I'm sure I don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> For the record, I have tasted a couple of Zebba's beers that he was kind enough to share with me on a recent visit during a period of internal draft drought. Although I don't want to appear gushing with praise, it would certainly be reasonable to say that all present were overflowing with admiration of his efforts. The party certainly livened up when he produced his homebrew and we all felt that there really wasn't enough of it.


LOL. Screw you buddy


----------



## wakkatoo

Woo hoo! Session finished for the day so just a bit of planning for next week and then I'm done! Might even go to bed early tonight just so tomorrow comes a little quicker! Looking forward to putting actual names to usernames.

See you all in about 24hrs!


----------



## Siborg

Fourstar said:


> 27 hours until kickoff! WHOOP WHOOP!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. From 12:30, before 2 preferably for the bottle swapping.
> 2. No, dont chill swap beers. they are for drinking at home. not on the day! Bring your other goodies with you!



Awesome... I'll aim for 1:00 so we can get all that grain cracked


----------



## beerDingo

I've decided to become a non-swap attendee! This will make it easier for all those that are a bottle short.

I will bring the 2 beers that were options to swap and people can try them on the day, so no-one will miss out (unless you want too).

Anyway, see ya all tomorow!


----------



## Fourstar

beerDingo said:


> I've decided to become a non-swap attendee! This will make it easier for all those that are a bottle short.
> I will bring the 2 beers that were options to swap and people can try them on the day, so no-one will miss out (unless you want too).
> Anyway, see ya all tomorow!



Shame, Shame, Shame, SHAME!!!

I have updated the wiki to reflect this.

Bmmer dude. i'll be sure to have a taster of both of them tomorrow to let you know how good it is and you should have swapped!


----------



## Wonderwoman

beerDingo said:


> I've decided to become a non-swap attendee! This will make it easier for all those that are a bottle short.
> 
> I will bring the 2 beers that were options to swap and people can try them on the day, so no-one will miss out (unless you want too).
> 
> Anyway, see ya all tomorow!




you should just put it in (as long as it's not infected)

what you think is disappointing may well taste brilliant to a newbie


----------



## Fents

i agree if its the beer i tasted last night at cricket put it in dom.


----------



## manticle

I'm not pulling out of the swap but I am pulling out of bringing rhizomes. I went to dig one up this morning and got a bit confused so I'm erring on the side of caution.

People who were interested in what I listed in the wiki can probably still get some from me - I just need to get some tips from someone who's already done it and that won't happen by tomorrow.

Beerdingo if you read this - I need to get in touch re tomorrow - sent you a PM yesterday with my ph Number in it.


----------



## Wolfy

manticle said:


> I'm not pulling out of the swap but I am pulling out of bringing rhizomes. I went to dig one up this morning and got a bit confused so I'm erring on the side of caution.


More than fair, but I even updated the Hop FAQ/Article thingy with stuff about dividing rhizomes, could things have been explained better?


----------



## manticle

I think I need someone actually in the garden with me. I dug around a bit, found some bits of root that looked like rhizomes with no nodules which were separate from anything, found some tendril like roots which seemed really fragile and found a big lump of root material with lovely looking green and white nodules. However this thing looked like a major part of the plant, the noduley bits were healthy looking but short and stumpy and attached to a large root mass (looked extremely difficult to snip away carefully). This was attached to the main plant by a still green runner.

I was just not confident in what I was doing so I put it all back in carefully and went to work.

I'm happy to have another squizz tomorrow but if I bring one it will be a surprise rather than a given. If I can get the tett one out of the ground you can post me some proculture wood ale - otherwise I'll have another go with some guidance from Sappas (he's done it and I think would be willing to help) in the next week or two.

I think the explanation is fine although photos are always a helpful addition (including photos of digging in the soil and being annoyed by household pets).


----------



## Wolfy

manticle said:


> I'm happy to have another squizz tomorrow but if I bring one it will be a surprise rather than a given. If I can get the tett one out of the ground you can post me some proculture wood ale - otherwise I'll have another go with some guidance from Sappas (he's done it and I think would be willing to help) in the next week or two.
> 
> I think the explanation is fine although photos are always a helpful addition (including photos of digging in the soil and being annoyed by household pets).


Photos (or help) might be required. 
No nodules means they are roots, usually there are lots of nodules around the crown of the plant, but it's generally best to leave that in the ground. I'm not sure how old your plant is but the short stumpy nodule bits attached to the main plant via a runner, sounds like a new daughter plant that grew itself last year from a shoot or via layering the year before (I _think _that's how many of the plants sold on ebay are grown).

However, I'm sure there is enough going on tomorrow without adding crawling around your garden to the list. 
I didn't mean to worry you about them (if I'm lucky I can beg one from *Hutch*) and bringing stuff to the swap is far easier than postage, so I'll be doing that anyway, no strings or stress attached.


----------



## fcmcg

Fents...put your hands in the air and step away from the keg....
See you tomorrow !!!!
Looking forward to it immensely !!


----------



## manticle

First year in the ground last year. I do need to move beyond my own garden spasticity but tomorrow morning before setting out might not be the best time.

Cheers for the no strings - as I say - I will get to it soonish and if I get a good one I'll post it.


----------



## Fents

Well the Case swap is in full swing.

Rook
Fents
4star

we have started the wheels in motion, beers are going down nicely

Rook


----------



## moonshine

Been real busy.. and sick (i've had the flu, feeling better now but won't taste the beer as much as i'd like) on the plus side i've got most of a keg that we tried to drink at a movie night on thurs and didn't get through its not carbed enough but i'm sure we can fix that tomorow.
i Know its late notice but should i bring the co2 or is there enough there to go round. if no response by tomorrow I'll bring the gas
also unless someone can pick up me swap in brunswick i won't b able to leave brunswick till one so might b a bit late (i've got a meeting each).
I'll also bring some grain 
i got a wide selection of speciality grains i'll bring and a selection of hops (no harm if i have to bring em home again)
I'm way up for helping out with the brew/one of the brews (should have said so earlier but obviously didn't)
Look forward to meeting you all 
@manticle maybe we can share a cab if ya aint sorted getting back to the wick yet


Moonshine


----------



## Siborg

Just over 12 hours.... Just have to remember to weigh some crystal in the morning.

can't wait! :beer:


----------



## Wolfy

As I suggested on the case swap page, the beer I'll be swapping has been recently bottled.
If you like your English-style ale warm and flat, you are welcome to drink it soon, otherwise I'd suggest giving it 4+ weeks to bottle condition.


----------



## Fents

Well we had a pretty good prelude ( I think thats the right word )to the case swap last night, Fent's APA and Kooinda APA/s>
Let the fun begin

Rook


----------



## WarmBeer

Fents said:


> Well we had a pretty good prelude ( I think thats the right word )to the case swap last night, Fent's APA and Kooinda APA/s>
> Let the fun begin
> 
> Rook


No reports of permanent markers or dodgy taxi drivers?

Can't have been that good a prelude?


----------



## Fents

First beer of the morning 8.00am where are the rest of you soft cocks


----------



## Wardhog

Rachel and Mrs rook have stronger stomachs than I do, to have to look at those mugs first thing in the morning.


----------



## wakkatoo

woo hoo! Because we lost another swapper yesterday, that freed up a bottle for me to try last night. Very happy with the result. If anything the carbonation could be a _little_ more, but not too much. A few jobs to do around the house and I look set for a 1.30-2pm arrival.
See ya this arvo!


----------



## Wonderwoman

i tasted mine for the first time last night as it was only bottled 2 weeks ago. I think it has a sour taste, but the other half couldn't detect it, so i'll have to get a second opinion when i arrive today. If the verdict is that it's shit, i will pull out of the swap :-(


----------



## Fourstar

potatoes are just hot out of the oven ready for some serious dousing of chipotle tobasco spiked mayo and roasted garlic with some parsley, schallot and spring onion. See you all around 12:30! 


:beerbang: 

About to have a shower and run off to get some tuff nuts!


----------



## NickB

Have a good one fellas! Enjoy your day, and if anyone has Winkle's phone numbe we can have some phone beers later in the evening?

The QLD swap will be thinking of you all


----------



## Siborg

I just went and grabbed a shitload of olives and other antipasto type food. Grabbed some nice cheeses too. Aiming for 12:30ish


----------



## Fourstar

just got the tuff nuts. Man its a warm day outside! About to brush the toothy pegs and make my way down. se you all around 12:30


----------



## Wolfy

Leaving now, so running a little late, but should be there well before 2.30.


----------



## fcmcg

NickB said:


> Have a good one fellas! Enjoy your day, and if anyone has Winkle's phone numbe we can have some phone beers later in the evening?
> 
> The QLD swap will be thinking of you all


Beers are flowing ...starting to sort the swap !!!


----------



## fcmcg

Chappo's goat ... Got eaten ...yum '


----------



## Hutch

im a big gay boy and well i just want to say fent and rook rocks


----------



## Hutch

goat its all about the goat biggups trav


----------



## Kleiny

tick tick tick, time passes so slow when you are hanging for a beer.


----------



## Hutch

Hutchy = Bitch! why did i leave my self logged in?!?


----------



## Hutch

Kleiny said:


> tick tick tick, time passes so slow when you are hanging for a beer.




Janet is empty! WHOOP WHOOP!

maybe not.


----------



## Hutch

This is what we do to goats in vic!


WHOOP WHOOP


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Get them to carve the roast?


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Sorry... I misread.. I'm sure you wrote goatee...


----------



## scott_penno

Wolfy said:


> As I suggested on the case swap page, the beer I'll be swapping has been recently bottled.
> If you like your English-style ale warm and flat, you are welcome to drink it soon, otherwise I'd suggest giving it 4+ weeks to bottle condition.



Same for mine...

sap.


----------



## Hutch

sappas said:


> Same for mine...
> 
> sap.



WAT>!>!?!?!?!

the lamb is soooo goood!


----------



## Fourstar

sleepy, sleepy!


----------



## fcmcg

Thanks Fents ..sorry for the poor form and early exit..at the dinner party now....


----------



## Fourstar

Your a tropper Fergs h34r:


----------



## Fourstar

im not feeling very well i think rook touched me on my nuts


----------



## Fourstar

fourstar brewing company since 1898 bc


----------



## fcmcg

What's that smell ? Think I got my second wind !


----------



## WarmBeer

fergthebrewer said:


> What's that smell ? Think I got my second wind !


Second wind? That'd be the smell of hubris.

Alternately, it might be the smell of substances not inhaled for many a year 

Good to meet you, and look forward to you coming along to the next case swap. Your ESB was excellent!


----------



## Wolfy

Fourstar said:


> im not feeling very well i think rook touched me on my nuts


Your nuts were yummie, teddy even said she liked them. 

On a more serious note, thanks to everyone for making it an enjoyable evening (even teddy found a nice spot by the fire and some people to talk to) next time - especially if it's closer to home - hope to be able to stay longer.
Thanks especially to to Fent's for being a gracious host, WarmBeer for managing the swapping, BeerDingo for shoving my and Haysie's bottles in boxes when I was not there and whomever cooked the meat and provided the warm fire.
Passed 2 booze bus' on the way home, so while the various beers on offer were enjoyable, it was lucky that I limited my sampling.


----------



## Fourstar

I want gay men to show up everybody here is too straight


----------



## Fourstar

my name s fourskin please dont cut me off


----------



## Fourstar

i have a confession i dont know what real beer tastes like and i dont really brew my own my boyfriend does


----------



## WarmBeer

Fourstar said:


> i have a confession i dont know what real beer tastes like and i dont really brew my own my boyfriend does


Hey, Rook, Fents, Kleiny, whoever?

Don't forget to update his "What's brewing" signature.

And I think Moonshine has a permanent marker in his pocket, for a facial memento of the night


----------



## Fourstar

who am I, and where the hell am I? No-one can find me!


----------



## WarmBeer

Permanent marker, boys, permanent marker.  

And...photo's, or it never happened.


----------



## Fourstar

Im a piker i cant handel more than one beer just call me soft!


----------



## Fourstar

Just joking I am king of hardcore beer drinking juust look at me kissing rook full on with tongue (but not in a gay way, in a beer drinking way)


----------



## Fents

and then there was one...

2.25am closed shop, they have all hit the hay or cabbed it im drinking a jack daniels by the fire.

great swap, meet heaps of grouse ***** and re visted all the otehr grouse ***** i already know....sorry for the langugwe.

massive cleanup install for tommrow, thansk for everyoen for making a mad swap. biggup :kooi:


----------



## Cocko

Legend.

Great man, great swap.

Thank you mate.


----------



## Wolfy

Fents said:


> and then there was one...
> 
> 2.25am closed shop, they have all hit the hay or cabbed it im drinking a jack daniels by the fire.
> 
> great swap, meet heaps of grouse ***** and re visted all the otehr grouse ***** i already know....sorry for the langugwe.
> 
> massive cleanup install for tommrow, thansk for everyoen for making a mad swap. biggup :kooi:


2.25, that's not too bad, I was a bit worried at 8pm when some were starting to struggle. 
Thanks again, and (at least during the time we were there) everyone (well mostly) was well behaved and and tomorrow's mess should not be insurmountable.


----------



## mxd

well done, sounds like a big day


----------



## Hutch

Another great swap everyone, and apologies to anyone "I" offended while I left my login active for 3 hours  

A huge thanks to Fents for hosting again :beerbang: , and putting on such a good spread - I think I've eaten my meat quota for the week.
Thanks to Manticle and others for taking the reigns on the brew-rig, and getting the 2nd brew finished before sunrise! (Might not try back-2-back brews next time).
Good to catch up with y'all once again - and a few new faces as well (moonshine certainly lived up to the name!)

Also a pleasure to meet Janet - must get the recipe off you Trav.
Cheers, and good beers.


----------



## Wardhog

Great fun day/night, now my head hurts. Great to see you all again (or for the first time).

We'll put posters up around the neighbourhood today..



HAVE YOU SEEN OUR MISSING FOURSTAR?

He's friendly, mostly toilet trained and has been neutered.
Last seen going walkabout with his indigenous friends, possibly searching for spray paint or potato salad.

If found, please call Fents


----------



## brettprevans

Haha ha fellas. Nice work. Sounds like a top swap. 

You'd think Fourstar would have learnt after the barleywine brewday not to pass out in public. Hope the markers came out as well as the phone jacking. 

Hutchy- back to back brews are ok If u rnt at a caseswap with a dozen brewers all getting pissed. Top work fellas, now we just need pics!!!


----------



## Siborg

fergthebrewer said:


> What's that smell ? Think I got my second wind !


I got mine at about 4am! Should have found a quiet place (away from markers) and dosed for an hour or so then I would have been right.


----------



## shimple

Dim Sims....Hmmmmm!!! WonderWoman, they really are tasty, who cares what's in them :icon_vomit: 

Great day, even though i was driving. Great to meet most of you for the first time. Managed to taste a load of different brews, from a load of good brewers. Cheers Fents for the hospitality. Trav, the goats is currently soaking in porter mate...can't wait to start the roasting.

Until next time.


----------



## manticle

Cheers Fents for hosting. Great day/night. Only mildly sore in the head this morning.

Thanks Trav and others for the goat and other roasted bits. I make absolutely no promises about the cubes besides the fact that they do contain wort. Hutch did just as much work as I did - few other helpers there too, otherwise I might have made malt cordial.

Some great beers on the day - if the swap beers are as good then we should be in for a treat.

I need new boots now. And a new phone.


----------



## WarmBeer

Great day/night. Head is sore.

Good to catch up for a yak with a bunch of great people, show those Queenslanders what a goat is really for, and drink some great beers.

Did anybody know what happened to Zebba's swap beers? I don't have one in the beers I took home, and don't remember seeing a #2 batch out on the floor. I thought Leigh was bringing it along for him?


----------



## scott_penno

WarmBeer said:


> Did anybody know what happened to Zebba's swap beers? I don't have one in the beers I took home, and don't remember seeing a #2 batch out on the floor. I thought Leigh was bringing it along for him?


I've got a PET bottle with a #2 on a flouro yellow dot on the lid. I also have a PET bottle with a white lid that is not labelled in any way. Going to assume this is Fents as it's the only one not accounted for...

sap.


----------



## Fents

yep mine all had white lids no labels, no number on caps etc...silly but i was to busy loosing my beer all day/night.


----------



## wakkatoo

Thanks fents, top night and great to put faces to usernames.


----------



## manticle

Forgot to distribute wolfy's chinook flowers with the cubes.


----------



## mxd

do we need to check hospitals etc for Braden ? did you guys do something terrible to him so there will be no more 4* posts ?


----------



## manticle

I thought he just crashed out somewhere. Did he really go missing or just pike out in a cab?


----------



## Wardhog

manticle said:


> I thought he just crashed out somewhere. Did he really go missing or just pike out in a cab?



A whole manhunt with texta in hand was launched around midnight, but we came up with no stars.


----------



## mxd

not too sure when he was last on as him self ?


----------



## manticle

mxd said:


> not too sure when he was last on as him self ?




I'd give him a ring but my phone carked it last night. One of the Melb brewers might call him up. Brendo?

Can everyone update the wiki with any instructions re - their brew? Eg ready to drink, wait 4 weeks, drink at 2 degrees, 50 degrees, wear a funky hat and scarf while drinking etc.


----------



## wakkatoo

Photo evidence can be found HERE
Its uploaded in reverse order, so to see the night progress, switch the order of the photos around (otherwise everyone seems to be sobering up as the night goes on!)


----------



## Fourstar

I'm alive. Barely! :lol: 

Great work with the signature ya bums!

CM2, no sharpies got anywhere near my face yesterday, i was on red alert all day.

I bee-lined out of there soon after the conversation with Moonshine went a little. :blink: 

The train was friendly to me on my trip home. I'm glad i left when i did as i was three sheets to the wind by the time i stumbled in the door. Infact the trip from fents to my house is all just a blur! I do recall being indiana jones when i got off the train, realised my keys where still on the seat, rushed back in and forced the doors open to get off. Crazy stuff! 

MXD, your swap beers are on good hands.


Oh Fents! Thanks for the top day/night. Also, i forgot to take my glass slant which should be sitting on your letter/coat/umbrella stand next to the door. if you could fridge it for me, i'll swing by to pick it up one evening soon.

Cheers folks!


----------



## manticle

Good to know you're still alive. How's the goat beer going?

Good to see some photos wakkatoo.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Good to know you're still alive. How's the goat beer going?
> Good to see some photos wakkatoo.




haha im just looking through my post history! :lol: 

quite funny indeed!


----------



## manticle

Lucky Ferg never logged in I guess.

HEY WHICH ONE OF YOU IS FENTON AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY HUSBAND??

Hope the dinner party went OK ferg. That ESB was a cracker.

Enjoyed your barley wine too 4* - not sure if I mentioned it at the time - too much else going on. I think all the beers were good except the undercarbed mongrel hybrid kit brew I pulled out at about 1.30 am and subsequently tipped on the lawn. Needed to share a JD RTD with fents to wash it all away.


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> Lucky Ferg never logged in I guess.
> 
> HEY WHICH ONE OF YOU IS FENTON AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY HUSBAND??
> 
> Hope the dinner party went OK ferg. That ESB was a cracker.
> 
> Enjoyed your barley wine too 4* - not sure if I mentioned it at the time - too much else going on. I think all the beers were good except the undercarbed mongrel hybrid kit brew I pulled out at about 1.30 am and subsequently tipped on the lawn. Needed to share a JD RTD with fents to wash it all away.





hahaha, oh poor poor ferg. he will never host an AHB event after lastnight! :lol: 

Cheers for the comments on the BW bud. when its all bottled up in 330's i'll happily swing you a bottle for safe keeping if you want.

cheers.


----------



## manticle

How could I say no?


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> How could I say no?



maybe if it involves goats?!


----------



## Quintrex

wakkatoo said:


> Photo evidence can be found HERE
> Its uploaded in reverse order, so to see the night progress, switch the order of the photos around (otherwise everyone seems to be sobering up as the night goes on!)




Hahaha looks like shenanigans. I got hit with a bad case of the squirts after eating sashimi friday night and didn't think I'd brave going to a case swap with that threat lingering.

Well done fents (and all those who helped make it happen)

Q

p.s. rook you look relatively well behaved in all those photo's what happened


----------



## moonshine

Thanks again Fents, great day. Have only vague memories of the cab home.
@fourstar --> hope no offense was taken at my drunken ramlings.


----------



## Siborg

Is it just me, or does Dave look a bit like Rodney Rude?


----------



## Fourstar

moonshine said:


> Thanks again Fents, great day. Have only vague memories of the cab home.
> @fourstar --> hope no offense was taken at my drunken ramlings.



i was in the same boat as you. Basically as soon as i realised i couldn't understand what you where saying and that my rambling was following suit. i decided it was time for me to leave!


----------



## Cocko

Fourstar said:


> ...and that my rambling was following suit....




Welcome to my world... and thats before I drink! :unsure:


----------



## Fourstar

Cocko said:


> Welcome to my world... and thats before I drink! :unsure:




and here i was thinking thats just the alcohol talking! 

so, who's game enough to start the tasting thread tonight?! h34r: Considering ive had reflux all day i doubt i'll be going anywhere near my beers


----------



## fcmcg

manticle said:


> Lucky Ferg never logged in I guess.
> 
> HEY WHICH ONE OF YOU IS FENTON AND WHAT HAVE YOU DONE TO MY HUSBAND??
> 
> Hope the dinner party went OK ferg. That ESB was a cracker.
> 
> Enjoyed your barley wine too 4* - not sure if I mentioned it at the time - too much else going on. I think all the beers were good except the undercarbed mongrel hybrid kit brew I pulled out at about 1.30 am and subsequently tipped on the lawn. Needed to share a JD RTD with fents to wash it all away.


Firstly , thanks Fents for hosting...
Apologies for going down early...and yes it was poor form...
Made it to the diner party...drank water for a bit and managed to stay awake till 2 am....
Manticle , i'm glad you liked the ESB....
Thanks to everyone who shared their brews and wisdom....
If you'll let me come again , i promise to behave...but i'm not sure SWMBO would ever let me have it here....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## Kleiny

Thanks to Fents and Rach for allowing the use of their home.

F* never give out your login (Hilarious). 

Good night.


----------



## Cocko

Great night! * :-|* (*:-|* = deadpan!)


A massive thanks to Fents!


----------



## manticle

Fourstar said:


> and here i was thinking thats just the alcohol talking!
> 
> so, who's game enough to start the tasting thread tonight?! h34r: Considering ive had reflux all day i doubt i'll be going anywhere near my beers



Waiting for everyone to update with whether or not their beer is ready now.


----------



## WarmBeer

WarmBeer said:


> Did anybody know what happened to Zebba's swap beers? I don't have one in the beers I took home, and don't remember seeing a #2 batch out on the floor. I thought Leigh was bringing it along for him?


Bump. 

Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## manticle

Must have been the guy in charge of the swapping.

Just went out to the shed and checked - I have a #2 Zebba marked on one of the lids. Are you short a bottle warmbeer? (ie 26 bottles instead of 27) or has a label fallen off?

Did beerdingo end up swapping?

Who wrote their label in red texta (mine is a blurred red dot now)?

Has fourstar actually seen a goat naked?

And who burnt my shoes?

I also have a bottle that says either OLMS or5W70 on the lid. Quite faint, black texta. I can do a process of elimination but I'd rather just drink the things.


----------



## WarmBeer

manticle said:


> Must have been the guy in charge of the swapping.
> 
> Just went out to the shed and checked - I have a #2 Zebba marked on one of the lids. Are you short a bottle warmbeer? (ie 26 bottles instead of 27) or has a label fallen off?
> 
> Did beerdingo end up swapping?
> 
> Who wrote their label in red texta (mine is a blurred red dot now)?
> 
> Has fourstar actually seen a goat naked?
> 
> And who burnt my shoes?
> 
> I also have a bottle that says either OLMS or5W70 on the lid. Quite faint, black texta. I can do a process of elimination but I'd rather just drink the things.


Bugger! I only got 26.

Ah well, it was only Zebba's beer I missed out on. His brewing skills are on par with his case swap drinking abilities, i.e. non-existent


----------



## manticle

Sorry my stuff up - just recounted - should be 26 total.

Zebba's is probably there with an absent sticker.


----------



## Cocko

manticle said:


> I also have a bottle that says either OLMS or5W70 on the lid. Quite faint, black texta. I can do a process of elimination but I'd rather just drink the things.




That, I am assuming, would be Moonshine's *O*atmeal *L*iquorice *M*olasses *S*tout

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle

You just made sense in my head.


----------



## moonshine

yep thats the one Oatmeal Liqurice Molasses Stout. Was drinking alright on the night of the swap but i'd prob give it a few more weeks.
also i seem to have ended up with 2 no.20's ?


----------



## Cocko

manticle said:


> You just made sense in my head.



Better than I was doing last night!


----------



## Siborg

Where's the tasting tasting thread? I'm drinking manticles ESB right now. My nose says "no" but my taste buds say "more"


----------



## manticle

Here you go.

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...mp;#entry656826


----------



## Fourstar

Siborg said:


> Where's the tasting tasting thread? I'm drinking manticles ESB right now. My nose says "no" but my taste buds say "more"




you are a sick bloke siborg. i can't even fathom the idea of beer right now.


----------



## Siborg

Well I didn't drink as much as I'd have liked last night. I ate too much, and so I couldn't fit enough beer in. I was feelin kinda crook, but felt sober. It sucked. Just sipping away at some fine ESB courtesy of mr. Manticle. I had a "beer" today at the footy, but it may as well have been beer flavored soda water. I felt I had to try some decent beer from last night and seeing that manticles ESB didn't need chilling, I thought I'd give that a go.


----------



## Wolfy

manticle said:


> Forgot to distribute wolfy's chinook flowers with the cubes.


Following *Hutch*'s instructions, I dry hopped the (2nd batch of) cubes with a handful of the open packet of 'c' hop pellets, I assume the same ones that went into the kettle.


WarmBeer said:


> Did anybody know what happened to Zebba's swap beers? I don't have one in the beers I took home, and don't remember seeing a #2 batch out on the floor. I thought Leigh was bringing it along for him?


Not sure how you missed out on *Zebba*'s, I didn't even pack my beer and have a #2 in the crate!


----------



## beerDingo

Thanks Fents (and Rach) for hosting a great case swap! Good to put faces with usernames, and had a great time!
Thanks for sharing the cab WW/Wardy/Moonshine. I remember getting home, but not actualy walking in the house! Thanks also to Manticle/Hutch/rest who did a great job brewing(allowing me to slack off, and get shite faced)!


----------



## Wardhog

Wolfy said:


> I didn't even pack my beer and have a #2 in the crate!



Fents does have a working toilet, you know.

Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## therook

Quintrex said:


> Hahaha looks like shenanigans. I got hit with a bad case of the squirts after eating sashimi friday night and didn't think I'd brave going to a case swap with that threat lingering.
> 
> Well done fents (and all those who helped make it happen)
> 
> Q
> 
> p.s. rook you look relatively well behaved in all those photo's what happened




I was rather good Q, but very messy on the inside.

I was in BIG trouble when i woke up at 3.00am to take a piss and realised some PRICK had locked the bedroom door and had taken the door knobs with them.
panic really settled in, do i try and piss through the fly wire screen or pissed down the ducted heating vent............I really cant remember....

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> I was rather good Q, but very messy on the inside.
> 
> I was in BIG trouble when i woke up at 3.00am to take a piss and realised some PRICK had locked the bedroom door and had taken the door knobs with them.
> panic really settled in, do i try and piss through the fly wire screen or pissed down the ducted heating vent............I really cant remember....
> 
> Rook




if this _did_ happen. im sure hilarity would have ensued!


----------



## brendo

great day guys... don't think I tried a dud beer all day!! Looking forward to getting into the swap beers over the next little while.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## therook

Fourstar said:


> if this _did_ happen. im sure hilarity would have ensued!



4star, trust me someone did lock me in

Rook


----------



## Fourstar

therook said:


> 4star, trust me someone did lock me in
> 
> Rook




Poor Rooky. I can just imagine the look on your face of shock and awe, then the realisation of the ball being in your court! :kooi:


----------



## Fents

crikey what a day / night. thanks to all you drunks who rolled up and had a good time cause thats what its all about. no one needs to worry about how much shit they talked or when they crashed out casue after all we drank a shit load of beer (n stuff ) and thats what its also all about.

the beers on the day were excellent cant wait to tuck into the swaps. everyones stuff has been picked up except someone big ornage gatorade mash tun, cant remember who's.

thnaks to the brewers/swappers/cleaners you all made my day and night really easy.

whoever left those chilli sausage rolls in my fridge get a massive biggup, they saved me yesterday afternoon, perfect!

next swap is at chris's place and it will be good to be back on the other side of the fence for that one. 

hope everyone had a mad time, just gotta mop the floors and the house is back in one piece.


----------



## Fourstar

Fents said:


> hope everyone had a mad time, just gotta mop the floors and the house is back in one piece.



Did you find my glass slant on the side table at the entrance? if you could fridge it for me bud, i'll pick it up in the next fortnight when im down your way for my next cricket comittee meeting. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Supra-Jim

Hey Fents,

That'd be my mash tun still lying around. I'll organise to swing by one night this week to grab it (alternatively i can meet up a lunchtime somewhere and grab it).

Thanks for hosting such a tops day.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fents

Fourstar said:


> Did you find my glass slant on the side table at the entrance? if you could fridge it for me bud, i'll pick it up in the next fortnight when im down your way for my next cricket comittee meeting. :icon_cheers:



Yep in the fridge last night.




Supra-Jim said:


> Hey Fents,
> 
> That'd be my mash tun still lying around. I'll organise to swing by one night this week to grab it (alternatively i can meet up a lunchtime somewhere and grab it).
> 
> Thanks for hosting such a tops day.
> 
> Cheers SJ



Ahhhh yea! no worried mate, i only work 5 mins from home so whenever is good for you.


----------



## zebba

In the photos that someone kindly posted up, i noticed that in my "line" there are a heap of bottles with black tops/yellow sticker... and one white top. All mine were black top/yellow sticker. Looks like there was just a muck up lining them up, and I'd wager someone else has an extra #2.

Don't worry brett, I have at least 2 bottles left, so as much as it pains me to do so, I'll bring you one next time I see ya.


----------



## Siborg

I'll double check mine tonight. I don't think I did it right


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> In the photos that someone kindly posted up, i noticed that in my "line" there are a heap of bottles with black tops/yellow sticker... and one white top. All mine were black top/yellow sticker. Looks like there was just a muck up lining them up, and I'd wager someone else has an extra #2.
> 
> Don't worry brett, I have at least 2 bottles left, so as much as it pains me to do so, I'll bring you one next time I see ya.




your *line* was actually my line! i had all black with yellow stickers except for one bottle with a white lid.


----------



## zebba

aahaha I see. I just assumed all black with yellow stickers and sitting second in line - i mean, it's a fair assumption, right? 

and anyway, it's better then warmbeers theory.


Fourstar said:


> your *line* was actually my line! i had all black with yellow stickers except for one bottle with a white lid.


----------



## Fourstar

Zebba said:


> aahaha I see. I just assumed all black with yellow stickers and sitting second in line - i mean, it's a fair assumption, right?
> 
> and anyway, it's better then warmbeers theory.



I was number three and as leigh had your bottles they where last to turn up. Hence the reason why mine where lined up 2nd.


----------



## zebba

That makes sense. No biggie - warm beer will still get a fuggled amber if he wants one.


Fourstar said:


> I was number three and as leigh had your bottles they where last to turn up. Hence the reason why mine where lined up 2nd.


----------



## Kleiny

Fents

I reckon chris taylor brought those sausage rolls, they were pretty good as i remember.


----------



## brettprevans

I hope Rooky, Manticle and Warmbeer remembered to take their bags of grain home with them (that Brendan dropped off for me).


----------



## WarmBeer

citymorgue2 said:


> I hope Rooky, Manticle and Warmbeer remembered to take their bags of grain home with them (that Brendan dropped off for me).


Yup, thanks for that, CM2.

And Brendo, your Aussie Pale Ale was beer of the night for me. Beeeeutiful.


----------



## brendo

WarmBeer said:


> Yup, thanks for that, CM2.
> 
> And Brendo, your Aussie Pale Ale was beer of the night for me. Beeeeutiful.




glad you liked it mate... dead simple beer to turn out recipe wise...


----------



## Wolfy

Zebba said:


> aahaha I see. I just assumed all black with yellow stickers and sitting second in line - i mean, it's a fair assumption, right?


Since your beer arrived later the photos were taken before it was there.


----------



## wakkatoo

Wolfy said:


> Since your beer arrived later the photos were taken before it was there.



yeah that's right. I wanted to get a photo with all of them there but as soon as Zebba's turned up, people were already packing boxes. From left to right they are all in order, except for Zebba's who ended up on far right.

Anyone know who Horner34 is?


----------



## Wonderwoman

thanks everyone for a great night - specially Fents for letting us take over his house!

I ended up drinking till 3am at my friends house and felt like crap yesterday :icon_vomit:


----------



## zebba

I think one good thing has come of this - I didn't show yet I'm the most talked about person post swap. I feel popular, for the first time ever!


----------



## Wolfy

Zebba said:


> I think one good thing has come of this - I didn't show yet I'm the most talked about person post swap. I feel popular, for the first time ever!


I think it's generally better to be popular for a 'good' reason.


----------



## therook

wonderwoman said:


> thanks everyone for a great night - specially Fents for letting us take over his house!
> 
> I ended up drinking till 3am at my friends house and felt like crap yesterday :icon_vomit:




You felt like crap because you don't eat MEAT  

Rook


----------



## zebba

I'll take what I can get thanks 


Wolfy said:


> I think it's generally better to be popular for a 'good' reason.


----------



## Wonderwoman

therook said:


> You felt like crap because you don't eat MEAT
> 
> Rook



haha


----------



## chris.taylor.98

Big thanks to Fents for letting us all back in to disgrace his place even after knowing what he was getting himself into.

Sausage rolls where from yours truly ... but us late comers scoffed all the chicken ones before you found them I think.

Locking in next swap at my place. For those that don't know that is in Mooroolbark. The most likely dates either Nov 13th or Nov 27th. I will start up a new thread to sort this out properly.


----------



## mxd

I promise, if not barred, I will bottle from Keg just so I have a higher confidence of my swap.

I had a bottle (not my swap but similar time frame) last night and it's not like it was in the Keg, I don't know why ?


----------



## Siborg

Noice... looking forward to it. Will be working on my masterpiece to have for then.


----------



## Fourstar

mants yours is in the fridge, ready for consumption. details to follow.


----------



## Leigh

Reiterate the thanks to Fents and Rachael for opening up their place for us. Had a ball catching up with everybody again, and put a few more faces to usernames.

To clarify, Zebba's swap beers were in 26th position...not sure how you managed to miss out Brett h34r:

These swaps are really gathering some momentum, not a bad beer to be had all night. Beer of the night was Manticle's American Brown and ESB!


----------



## WarmBeer

Mystery solved: I am a goose.

In my own defense, I was very, very hungover. Bleary eyes and small scribbled writing do not mix well


----------



## Fourstar

WarmBeer said:


> *In my own defense*, I was very, very hungover. Bleary eyes and small scribbled writing do not mix well




In other words.... Blame Zeb.


----------



## zebba

I'll admit some of my "2"'s look more like "Z"'s, but I would have thought a few too many beers would have helped decipher it


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt

Zebba said:


> I'll admit some of my "2"'s look more like "Z"'s, but I would have thought a few too many beers would have helped decipher it




Oooh... The L33T 23BB4!!!


----------



## Wolfy

26 beers, 19 recipes in the 'Recipe Thread' - anyone else feel like adding their recipe?


----------



## wakkatoo

Wolfy said:


> 26 beers, 19 recipes in the 'Recipe Thread' - anyone else feel like adding their recipe?



Had forgotten about that. Will try to do that when I get home


----------



## manticle

I've got a bottle with a pink dot on the label - looks like a number that was written in red texta that has got wet. Sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## mxd

mine had my beer label on em


----------



## Wardhog

Just pitched the yeast on the case swap brew, and took a hydrometer sample beforehand.

I was left gasping from all the hops, and that's with 1.060 worth of malt still around! I added 3L of boiled water because I figured it might be a bit strong, and it still seems to be the most extreme beer I've fermented.

Nice job, brew crew.


----------



## Siborg

Wardhog said:


> Just pitched the yeast on the case swap brew, and took a hydrometer sample beforehand.
> 
> I was left gasping from all the hops, and that's with 1.060 worth of malt still around! I added 3L of boiled water because I figured it might be a bit strong, and it still seems to be the most extreme beer I've fermented.
> 
> Nice job, brew crew.


When I get aroudn to buying some yeast, I'm just gonna pitch as is. I reckon it'll be a bait not suited to the faint hearted, but what the hell!


----------



## Leigh

Wardhog said:


> Just pitched the yeast on the case swap brew, and took a hydrometer sample beforehand.
> 
> I was left gasping from all the hops, and that's with 1.060 worth of malt still around! I added 3L of boiled water because I figured it might be a bit strong, and it still seems to be the most extreme beer I've fermented.
> 
> Nice job, brew crew.




So did you get the first or second brew? I'll pitch onto mine tomorrow night


----------



## Fourstar

manticle said:


> I've got a bottle with a pink dot on the label - looks like a number that was written in red texta that has got wet. Sound familiar to anyone?



Label on the lid with a white square of paper in PET? if so thats mcook.


----------



## manticle

No paper. White lid, pink dot.

I think I meant to write lid, not label but I'll check and see which numbers I have, which I've drunk and which is not accounted for.


----------



## Cocko

manticle said:


> White lid




Fents as far as I know... don't know about the pink dot tho!


----------



## manticle

Got an unlabelled bottle with white lid as well that I assumed was fents.


----------



## Fents

manticle said:


> Got an unlabelled bottle with white lid as well that I assumed was fents.



assumed correctly.


----------



## Wardhog

Leigh said:


> So did you get the first or second brew? I'll pitch onto mine tomorrow night



Not a clue. Were they different?


----------



## wakkatoo

Wardhog said:


> Not a clue. Were they different?



Manticle would be the one to know - one of the cubes is a little bit of each batch as well.


----------



## manticle

Same recipe and schedule but who knows how many variables could exist between each one? 140 L over 2 brews plus drunken brewers galore = I'm just glad wort came out at the end.


----------



## Leigh

The first batch seemed to have less final volume...

Anyway, the cube I ended up with had sg 1080! Have diluted to 1060 h34r: 

Incidentally, this cube came from the first batch.


----------

